# Roleplaying Mafia I: DBZ vs. HST [GAME THREAD]



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

_The Z-Fighters after kicking the ass of everyone in their time started observing the new heroes. Sadly, they were disappointed. Disgusted by all the emoness and yaoi, they made short work of them and shall now divert their attention to the bad boys._

*Welcome to the Dragonball Z Heroes vs. Holy Shonen Trinity Antagonists Mafia Game!*​

*Spoiler*: _BASIC RULES:_ 





1) *NO ROLE REVEALING*. OF YOUR ROLE OR OF OTHERS. You may hint if and ONLY if your hint is obscure enough to suggest a role but not confirm it. I HIGHLY suggest you use discretion in this scenario as the rules regarding that in this game will be EXTREMELY STRICT. And you will be modkilled instantly if this occurs.

2) *Daily Activity*: I*NACTIVITY WILL NOT BE TOLERATED*. Every role has a purpose, there are no fodders. This game will be high-paced and high-activity. If you are inactive for 48 Hours (One Day/Night Phase), you will be modkilled. To be active, you must vote, take action, or make at least one post during the phase. Exceptions can be made if you notify the game moderator.

3) *Phase Lengths*: Phase lengths will be approximately 24 hours each, the day phase will end early if all votes are in and majority has been reached.

*DAY PHASE*: 

During this phase, cast your votes and discuss your suspicions.

Please vote in the following format (brackets, bold):

*[VOTE LYNCH NAME]*

The person with the majority votes at the end of the day phase gets lynched. If there is a tie, the lynch is randomized.
No lynch votes are allowed.

*NIGHT PHASE:*

The killers send the name of their target to the game host via PM. Special roles also get to work. In the event that someone in a special role is killed while doing their action, that action will still be fulfilled. 






*Spoiler*: _GAME RULES:_ 





This is a 40-Player Game! The breakdown of teams is as follows:

Town: 21 Players
Mafia: 18 Players. HOWEVER. The Mafia is split into factions of six each. However, they will still have relatively the same objective.
Independent: 1 Player

*WIN CONDITIONS:*

Town: They must vanquish all members of the mafia.
Mafia: They must vanquish town, Kenshin, and all rival Godfathers.
Independent: Kenshin wins when all killing roles in the game have been killed or neutralized through a permablock.

*DRAGON BALLS:*​
This game possesses all seven Dragon Balls and will be distributed to the following townie roles:

*Goku
Bulma
Master Roshi
Dende
Krillin
Yamucha
Yajirobe*

With each player's death, they give their ball to town. Once the seventh player has died, Shenron will be summoned to bring a dead player back to life. 

The way it works is the following day phase, in addition to a 'Lynch Vote', players will also be requested to submit a 'Revive' vote. The player with vote majority will be revived at the end of the day phase, and have temporary immunity for actions against them until the conclusion of the following phase. The same is true for Nagato and the Namekian Dragon Balls. The player he resurrects will be immune that phase and the phase following (If Night, Night+Day, if Day, Day+Night).
Players who are resurrected will be revived in their original role state.

*HIGH-ACTION ACTIVITY:*

This game features a massive amount of killing roles, to balance this, there is an exceptional amount of roleblockers, as well as a fair amount of bulletproof and protection roles. Here is a list of each type:


*Killers *- This is a list of all targets who are capable of actively seeking targets to kill:



> Goku
> Gohan
> Vegeta
> Future Trunks
> ...




*Roleblockers* - This game features lots of them, each with their own unique way of 'roleblocking' their target.



> Piccolo - May roleblock day or night.
> Chiaotzu - Night roleblocker only.
> Madara - Role blocks during the day and persists throughout the night, lasting the whole phase.
> Roshi - Suicidal roleblock through Mafuba. Only roleblock that cannot be cured by Senzu beans or food. Target is considered not in play for duration of Mafuba. They may only speak and vote, but their votes shall not count.
> ...




*Protectors* - All roles who are capable of protecting other players:



> Sengoku
> Stark
> Dende
> Mr. Popo
> Majin Buu




*Investigators* - All roles who are capable of determing the innocence of a player:



> Zetsu
> Videl
> Kabuto
> Stark
> ...




*Bulletproofs* - All players who cannot be defeated by conventional killing methods.



> Goku
> *Ultimate Gohan
> *Susano'o/EMS Sasuke
> Madara
> ...




*SPECIAL ATTACKS*: 

Several of the "killers" in this game have 'special attacks', which will defeat even bulletproof characters. Special attacks cannot be protected from but the offender may be roleblocked to stop it. Since there are a limited amount of special attack options, should it be stopped by a roleblock, the attacker will be capable of attempting to perform it again at the next eligible stage. 

*Special Killer Roles:*



> Gin and Kamashiro no Yari
> Nagato and Gedo Mazo
> Kizaru and Yata no Kagami
> Goku and Spirit Bomb
> ...



It should be noted that the ability [Mafuba] counts as a special attack and has a 100% success rate as it invokes the death of its caster.

All other special one-time use abilities will go through regardless of roleblock. If it fails to work on a specific target, then they will still be eligible to use it at the next opportunity.


*FOOD SUPPLY:*​
This is a mechanic designed for mafia teams to assist them in combatting the brutal roleblocks that exist in the game. 

Each mafia faction has a 'Food Cart' that starts with one food item. For Naruto, this will be a "Bowl of Ramen". For Bleach, this will be a "Taco". For One Piece, this will be a 'Haunch of Meat'. When used, this item will remove the negative effects of all roleblocks from said player. In order to utilize this however, a player must forfeit their night action to be the one to 'feed' their incapacitated teammate. 

Once it has been used, it will resupply after two phases. If a super special condition has been met, this cart will automatically be stocked with three food items.


*MAFIA KILLS:​*
So long as a mafia faction is still in the game, they are each allowed their "faction kills" in addition to any additional killing roles they have. However in order to perform them, the Godfather must select an "assassin" from his group to perform the kill for them. This will not impede on or replace any night actions the player has.




*CONDITIONS*​
There are two types of "conditions" in this game. Special Conditions, and Super Special Conditions. 

Special Conditions are events that occur in the game that will trigger a change in the formula of the roles for certain players, example if Character A dies, Character B gains this ability, or something of the sort. This is mostly applied to the mafia teams.

Super Special Conditions are objectives that each team will attempt to reach and fulfill by the conclusion of the fifth phase. In doing so, they will greatly bolster their chances of success. The conditions are explained with the role lists.


*SPECIAL NOTE TO ALL PLAYERS*

I REALLY hope it goes without saying that just because a certain poster is part of a certain character's fandom, it does NOT mean they are that role. If I see this type of approach in accusations, there may be consequences for terrible and immature play.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

*ROLE LIST*​
Any character roles with an asterisk (*) next to it indicate they only become active when certain conditions are met.


*TOWN(DRAGON BALL Z)​​​​*​
*Goku - Main Character*

[Spirit Bomb] - Goku collects spiritual energy for three phases. If he completes it before he is attacked or roleblocked, he can submit five names to kill that night which will only work on mafia and counts as a super attack. One use only.
[Instantaneous Transmission] - Goku can avoid all attacks and can only be killed by lynching.
[Dragon Ball] - Goku has possession of one of the Dragon Balls!
*[Legendary Super Saiyan] - After he's done with the Spirit Bomb and both Vegeta and Future Trunks have fallen, he will take it upon his hands to kill anyone who stands before him brutally every night phase.


*Gohan - Son of Goku*

[Super Kamehameha] - When Goku finishes casting his spirit bomb or is interrupted, Gohan will begin charging a Kamehameha for two phases. Then Gohan will be able to submit three names of targets he wishes to kill. If Goku is dead, his spirit will support his son and the Kamehameha will become a super attack. Once Gohan is finished casting this, he will continue to do so until roleblocked or killed.
[Saiyaman] - Any investigations into Gohan will fail unexpectedly until Goku dies.
*[Ultimate Gohan] - Goku's death triggers his full power potential. Gohan can now only be killed by lynching.
[Partners] - Aware of Videl's identity and may communicate with her.

*Goten - Future Lady's Man*

[Trunks, where are you?] - Submits to the moderator every night a player who he believes to be Trunks. If he finds him, they will automatically fuse to become Gotenks
*[SSJ3 Fusion] - Once fused with Trunks, Goten becomes Gotenks. He is now a day-time vigilante and can only be defeated by lynching.

*Piccolo - Namekian*

[Roleblocker] - Piccolo can choose to roleblock a target of his choosing every day or night.

*Vegeta - Prince of all Saiyans*

[Vigilante] - Vegeta can target one person a night to kill.
[Pride] - Vegeta's stubborn arrogance and will to become the best allows him to be attacked twice before dying.
[Rivalry] - Everytime he attacks Goku and it fails, he gets an aditional pride life.


*Future Trunks - Time Traveler*

[Vigilante] - Future Trunks's ability to time travel allows him to perform his vigilante kill during the day.

*Trunks - Future Capsule Corp. President*

[Goten, where are you?] Submits to the moderator every night a player who he believes to be Goten. If he finds him, they will automatically fuse to become Gotenks
*[SSJ3 Fusion] - Once fused with Goten, Trunks becomes Gotenks. He is now a day-time vigilante and can only be defeated by lynching.

*Krillin - The Best Friend*

[Lyncher] - Together with Yamcha, should they choose the same target to be lynched besides the majority, it will add a second lynch.
[Dragon Ball] - Krillin has possession of one of the Dragon Balls!

*Yamcha - Ex-Bandit*

[Lyncher] - Together with Krillin, should they choose the same target to be lynched besides the majority, it will add a second lynch.
[Dragon Ball] - Yamucha has possession of one of the Dragon Balls!

*Android 18 - Android*

[Bomb] - Should Android 18 be killed, she will blow up taking her attacker with her. In the case of a lynch, the first person who voted for her. Her bomb counts as a super attack.

*Tien - Chiaotzu's companion*

[Mafuba] - Tien will seal a target for 3 phases, killing himself in the process. If the game isn't ended by that point, the sealed player is freed.
[Cop] - Investigates a target revealing if they're either "guilty" or "innocent"

*Chiaotzu - Tien's companion*

[Roleblocker] - Chiaotzu uses his psychic ability on a target of his choosing every night to roleblock them.

*Master Roshi - Lecherous Old Man*

[Mafuba] - Roshi will seal a target for 5 phases, killing himself in the process. If the game isn't ended by that point, the sealed player is freed.
[Eternal Life] - Drinking the holy water, Roshi is immune to death. Can only be killed by Lynching or Special Attacks.
[Dragon Ball] - Master Roshi has possession of one of the Dragon Balls!

*Bulma - Capsule Corp Chairman*

[Commuter] - Every two nights, Bulma has the ability to go home, making her immune from night action. This is the only defense against a super attack.
[Dragon Ball] - Bulma has possession of one of the Dragon Balls!

*Mr. Popo - Guardian's Assistant*
[For His Master] - Mr. Popo will automatically intervene and save Dende from an successful attack, dying instead in the process.

[Protector] - Mr. Popo can save protect a target of his choosing every day or night.

*Dende - Guardian of Earth*

[Healer] - In addition to normal protective abilities, if his target is afflicted with a roleblock or silence, he will remove it for them. Night time ability.
[Dragon Ball] - Dende has possession of one of the Dragon Balls!

*Majin Buu - Benevolent Blob*

[Protector] - Buu can choose to protect a target of his choosing every night.
[Chocolate Beam] - There is a 25% chance at the conclusion of each day phase that Buu will get hungry and turn someone into chocolate at random and eat them. This is a speical attack.

*Supreme Kai - Only has one boss*

[Governor] - Supreme Kai can save a target from a lynch, but only once per person.

*Hercule - Fraud*

[Coward] - Hercule can choose to hide behind one person every other night which will redirect all actions onto that person. This cannot stop special attacks from hitting him. 
[Idiot] - Hercule's bumbling incompetence keeps him from voting. He may cast a vote but it will not count.

*Yajirobe - Lazy Bum*

[Senzu Beans] - Yajirobe picks two players every night to send Senzu beans to, this will cure all debuffs on a target unless they are in the process of being killed or roleblocked.
[Dragon Ball] - Yajirobe has possession of one of the Dragon Balls!

*Videl - Gorgeous Girlfriend*

[Cop] - Investigates a target learning their role
[Saiyawoman] - Any investigations into Videl will fail unexpectedly until Goku dies.
[Partners] - Aware of Gohan's identity and may communicate with him.



*Naruto Mafia*​
*Madara - Invincible Immortal*

[Godfather] - Commands all the actions of his team
[Space/Time] - Can only be killed by lynching. Teleports a target of his choice inside his pocket dimension which prevents them from using their actions for that phase. Roleblocks a whole day/night.
*[War Fan] - Madara swings his fan at night, which skips the following day phase. One-time use.

*Kabuto - Orochimaru's Bitch*

[Madman] - Kabuto's crazed experiments stem from his tutelage under Orochimaru, therefore any one he targets is susceptible to one of the following three options: Kill, roleblock, investigate. This action is randomized. Night ability only.[
[Ass Snake] - Kabuto's slippery slithering keeps him from evading capture and interrogation. All investigations on him will fail unexpectedly.

*Sasuke - Avenger*

[Amaterasu] - Engulfs the targets in black flames, which will consume and kill them by the end of the next day phase. Should his target have a day-ability, it will also spread to the target of his target. Night ability only.
*[Tsukiyomi] -He can redirect the ability of his target onto another target of his choice. Night ability only. He can use this in addition to Amaterasu every night.
*[Susano'o] - Sasuke becomes bulletproof and will reflect all attacks back at the attacker. Can only be killed by lynching.

*Itachi - The King*

[Tsukuyomi] - Whoever Itachi targets at night will roleblocked, in addition, all their actions will be randomized till he dies. However, if he's targetted by someone else, instead of that effect the one targetting him will cause them to reveal their role in the night write-up.
[Self Sacrifice] - At any point in the game, Itachi can sacrifice his life, which will give Sasuke his version of [Tsukiyomi]
[Immortality] - Being revived from death, Itachi is bulletproof. Can only be killed by lynching or when Kabuto dies.


*Nagato - Child of Prophecy*

[Gedo Mazo] - One-time killing ability that will go through all protections and immunities. Can be used day/night.
[Rinne Tensei] - One-time revival ability that will resurrect anyone he chooses. Can be used day/night.
[Immortality] - Being revived from death, Nagato is bulletproof. Can only be killed by lynching or when Kabuto dies.

*Zetsu - The Land Itself*

[Mayfly] - Zetsu uses his detection abilities at night to investigate any target successfully no matter what, going through all protection or roleblocks applied. He can also split in two to be able to use this twice in the same phase but any further use will make it unable to go through protection/roleblocks. He can only use the splitting effect once.

**SPECIAL CONDITIONS**

*BAD*: If Kabuto dies, Edo Nagato and Edo Itachi die as well.
*NEUTRAL*: If Sasuke dies, Madara gains his [War Fan] ability.
*GOOD*: If Madara dies, Sasuke gains [Susano'o]

*Bleach Mafia​*
*Aizen Sosuke* - _"The gaze into the sun."_


[Godfather] - Commands all the actions of his team
[Mastermind] - Can pick two players and have their abilities redirected to each other each night phase.
[Kyouka Suigetsu] - Shows up as a role of his choice when investigated.
*[Hogyoku] - He now possesses three lives and can control three different targets actions. A lynch will only take away one life


*Gin Ichimaru* - _".......grinning, an act of intimidation."_

[Shinso] - Can kill someone every night phase.
[Kamashiro no Yari] - An attack that goes through all immunities and protection. One use only. Can be used in addition to Shinso.


*Kaname Tosen *- _"The speckle of light present in enclosed darkness."_

[Suzumushi] - His Zanpakuto lets out a cry that knocks the target unconscious, roleblocking them for a night phase.
[Resurrección] - Can survive one attack, coming back with Suzumushi having a permament roleblock that will persist even after Tousen's death.

*Coyote Starrk - Loneliness*

[Los Lobos] - Protects his target with a pack of wolves, killing whoever attacks him. Can only use this ability or Scouter. Day or night.
[Scouter] - Investigates the role of his target. Can only use this ability or Los Lobos. Day or night.

*Baraggan Luisenbarn - Old Age*

[Respira] - The perfect defense and offense.. Reflects all actions randomly to another target.
[Time Delation] - Alters the time of his target. If it's townie, he will be incapable of voting or performing action for two phases. If it's a mafia, it roleblocks his whole team that night. One use only.

*Tia Harribel - Sacrifice*

[Destroy] - Removes all evidence of any kill done by her faction. Only the name of the player shall be known.
[Aspect of Death] - She can sacrifice herself for Aizen, which if performed during the day phase, can stop a lynch.
*[Tiburon] - If someone on her team dies before her, she gets to kill someone of her choice during day phase.

**SPECIAL CONDITIONS**

*GOOD*: If all three Espada members die before Aizen, he gains the Hogyoku.
*NEUTRAL*: If Aizen dies before Gin, Gin gains two more uses of Kamashiro no Yari
*BAD*: If Aizen dies first from their faction, Bleach Mafia may no longer submit faction kills.

*One Piece Mafia*​
*Sengoku - Fleet Admiral*

[Godfather] - Commands all the actions of his team
[Buddha] - Sworn guardian of Marineford, will protect himself and another player on his team every night.

*Garp - Hero of the Marines*

[The Fist] - Delivers a haki-infused punch at night that will leave his target severely crippled, they will be roleblocked that night and incapable of voting during the day. 

*Akainu - Absolute Justice*

[Dai Funka] - Kills a target during the night phase.
*[Logia] - Can only be killed through lynch
*[Meigo] - Kills a target during the day phase.

*Kizaru - Careless Justice*

[Yata no Kagami] - Inconsistent Vigilante. 50% chance of killing a target or getting distracted and doing nothing, to make up for his chance of failure, his kills will bypass roleblocks and all protections and immunities when they succeed.
*[Logia] - Can be only killed through lynch


*Aokiji - Lazy Justice*
[Ice Time] - Roleblocks a target during the night. Permanently. Will last until Aokiji dies.
*[Logia] - Can only be killed through lynch


*Smoker* - _"I will follow my own brand of Justice."_

[White Hunter] - Investigates a target at night. If successful, he becomes bulletproof during that phase.

**SPECIAL CONDITIONS**

*BAD*: If Sengoku/Garp die, the other one dies as well.
*NEUTRAL*: If an admiral dies, another will gain the [Logia] ability. This can only happen once.
*GOOD*: If Sengoku dies first in his faction, Akainu will become the new Fleet Admiral, and gain the [Meigo] ability in addition to his normal ability.

*Independent*​
*Himura Kenshin - Battousai*


[Reformed] Kenshin no longer kills. Instead every night he will strike his target with the back of his blade and roleblock them, if his target is a killer, it will permanently roleblock them persisting even after death. Furthermore, it will strip them to generic level.
[Swordsman] Will parry all hostile attacks (kills and roleblocks) onto a random target which will be converted into Kenshin's roleblock, however he can be investigated. Unlynchable.


****SUPER SPECIAL CONDITIONS****: These are "achievement" conditions that each faction will attempt to reach by the conclusion of the fifth phase. In addition to the bonuses provided, the team who achieves this will also have their 'Food Cart' automatically restocked to three items.

*One Piece Mafia*:

*Objective*: Only the three admirals (Akainu, Aokiji, Kizaru) alive.
*Bonus*: All three admirals simultaneously gain their "Logia" ability.

*Bleach Mafia*:

*Objective*: Only the Shinigamis (Aizen, Gin, Tosen) alive.
*Bonus*: All night write-ups and kill information will be unknown to all parties except Team Bleach.

*Naruto Mafia*:

*Objective*: Madara and Sasuke must be alive.
*Bonus*: Sasuke gains all his abilities, plus Izanagi - Which allows him to be effectively immortal, even to lynches and special attacks. If Sasuke is the last remaining mafia member in this case, town wins as he can't be killed. Can still be protected from and roleblocked.

*Town:*

*Objective*: Goku and Vegeta must be alive.
*Bonus*: Goku and Vegeta fuse into Vegito, which allows him to kill two targets per day and two targets per night. However, this will be capable of killing fellow townies. In addition to this, Porunga, the Namekian Dragon will grant a "revival vote" in addition to the next lynch vote.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

*Player List*​


> 1. Hyper_Wolfy Yamucha
> 2. Zabuza Roshi
> 3. Cloudkicker Yajirobe
> 4. Ice Dragon Chiaotzu
> ...



*6 Players remain as of the conclusion of Phase Six.*

*Index of Actions​*(will be filled in as the game progresses)​


> Day 1 Begins:
> Day 1 Update 1:
> Day 1 Update 2:
> Day 1 Update 3:
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9ndRZAk3IM&feature=fvsr[/YOUTUBE]​
The farmer surveyed his crops, happily noting the growth of his tomatoes. Suddenly, a group of youngsters appeared out of nowhere, landing in and stomping all over his crops. Startled, he ran to the back of his pickup truck, where he reached for his shotgun, grabbed it, and turned back around to point it at the group of hooligans.

*Farmer*: H-hey you kids. Get off my property. Or else!
*????*: Tch!

The rude child had his eyes closed the whole time, but when he did open them, all the Farmer saw was red for the split second before his body burst into flames. Black flames. Screaming in horrible agony, he attempted to stop, drop, and roll...however the flames would not extinguish.



*WhatADrag[Farmer With Shotgun]* has been killed.​
*DAY ONE PHASE NOW BEGINS.
YOU MAY START POSTING.*

(Please sticky if possible Serp, if not it's cool. Thank you very much. Good luck all and have fun!)


----------



## Juri (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay, it begins


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice WAD.


*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

If he does not get lynched this phase then you know whats up..


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

This is gonna be sheer mayhem 

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

Megalith said:


> This is gonna be sheer mayhem
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


Are you Cubey's teammate?


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2011)

That shall be crazy.  

*
[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Are you Cubey's teammate?


Whose Cubey? All I know is, Porky's gotta die.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

* [vote lynch Zabuza] *

Cubey wagons don't pay off and I never wagon Cubey


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

its started 
*[vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone already wishes to use their day action. Write-up incoming.

Oh by the way guys, the reason there is an absolute zero-tolerance policy on role-revealing and why role hinting will be VERY difficult to pull off without a reveal is because the write-ups will be very interactive between the killers and roleblockers, that people will inherently figure out who is who through those. Not to mention I will in fact drop hints.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

*Day Phase One Update One*​
The tall man stood on the cliff overlooking the outskirts of town. He had witnessed the farmer set ablaze by that strange looking black fire. They weren't pirates, but as a marine, it was his sworn duty to uphold justice. He chose his target, pointed his finger at it, as light began to emanate from the tip.

*Kizaru*: Looks like you're going to dieeeeeeeeeeee.

Just then his snail phone went off.

*Bero Bero Bero*.

*Kizaru*: Mushi mushi? 

The voice on the other line spoke several commands, Kizaru stood there listening intently as he disabled his light.

*Kizaru*: Okayyyyy. Copy thaaaaaaaat.

He looked again at the person he would have killed if not for this command from headquarters. He was surely lucky to be alive. With that, his essence phased away into light particles and he disappeared.



*Kizaru* failed to kill his target!​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FINAL GIKU TENSHOU]*


----------



## Sajin (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

I grew accustomed to this fine tradition.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

interesting write up you have there
how many characters are associated with black fire?


----------



## Juri (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

easy day one
where's Xerc saying i'm mafia when you need him?


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase One Update One*​
> The tall man stood on the cliff overlooking the outskirts of town. He had witnessed the farmer set *ablaze* by that strange looking *black fire*.  They weren't pirates, but as a marine, it was his sworn duty to uphold  justice. He chose his target, pointed his finger at it, as light began  to emanate from the tip.



So far, these specific words stand out to me. They all associate with the username *BlackSmoke*, as a result of fire burning. Not to mention the ''black fire'' could somewhat be linked to *Mangekyou SharingAL - *after the technique Amaterasu. Fires usually tend to cause havoc, disasters or *Chaos.*


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

Darth was that a random vote?


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like its gonna be Pirates Marines vs Ninjas for now


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

Nope. A little birdie told me we have baddies in our midst.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FINAL GIKU TENSHOU]



*I had a feeling that was it.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

It seems that you two are certain that the other belongs in the same faction from the outset. Since only mafia would know that I think that makes you BOTH mafia. Naruto mafia maybe. 

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)

Isn't the whole Black Fire just implying Sasuke/Itachi performed the kill?


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

Megalith said:


> It seems that you two are certain that the other belongs in the same faction from the outset. Since only mafia would know that I think that makes you BOTH mafia. Naruto mafia maybe.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


Are you dumb?

We just had  day kill that missed and it seems that someone is telling us that there is a mafia by voting for that person.


The fact your ignoring it makes me think you might be in his team.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Final Giku Tenshou]*
looks like DN found someone


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch final giku tenshou]*

I'm kind of confused on this, though.  The person who made the daykill was mafia himself.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)

And he can only be killed through lynch.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 28, 2011)

Amrun said:


> *[vote lynch final giku tenshou]*
> 
> I'm kind of confused on this, though.  The person who made the daykill was mafia himself.



Exactly... I kinda doubt that a mafioso would reveal himself on Day 1 to lynch someone from the opposing mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

someone with a kill can kill DN then


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)

He can only be lynched.


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Actually if DN is Kizaru, he can be killed. He only gets Logia only once an Admiral of his team dies, and it's random.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> He can only be lynched.


you wanna switch the wagon to DN then and have someone kill FGT?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

*[lynch final giku tenshou* I am not sure about this,but i am busy at the moment.i'll check back,when everyone is active


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, that's a good point. Didn't see that.

*[VOTE LYNCH FGT]*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope this doesn't become another stupid move from the townies which is going to cost us dearly. Because it sure looks like it's going to go that way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Who are you guys saying can only be killed through lynch, Kizaru?

If you're referring to his logia ability: 



> NEUTRAL: If an admiral dies, another will gain the [Logia] ability. This can only happen once.





> One Piece Mafia:
> 
> Objective: Only the three admirals (Akainu, Aokiji, Kizaru) alive.
> Bonus: All three admirals simultaneously gain their "Logia" ability.



This are the only scenarios that allow Admirals to activate their logias. At the present time, no Admiral has their logia defensive up.


----------



## Sajin (Feb 28, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Nope. A little birdie told me we have baddies in our midst.



Actually nvm, I'm blind. Very well then.

*[Change vote lynch Final Giku Tenshou]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

And another note to make: If a character's role does not specify whether they are allowed to use their ability day or night, it is to be assumed that they can use it in either phase.

Cheers!


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Do we have any daycops?

I read the role-list, I swear, but it's going to take awhile for it to sink in.

Edit: Oh... I did not know that.  I guess we do have daycops, probably.


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FGT]


*


----------



## Friday (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FINAL GIKU TENSHOU]*

Watch the other vigis kill the obvious lynches... I wonder what's the method behind that madness.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FINAL GIKU TENSHOU]*


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Final Giku Tenshou]*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Interesting, the dude who hasn't even yet made a post is already being voted for Lynch because one person happens to claim he knows he's Mafia with no proof other than "a little birdie told me so."


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Interesting, the dude who hasn't even yet made a post is already being voted for Lynch because one person happens to claim he knows he's Mafia with no proof other than "a little birdie told me so."


If he's lying there are plenty of ways to deal with him.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 28, 2011)

If his lying then we will have someone to lynch in the next phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

whats your defense FGT?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> whats your defense FGT?


 
My defense is that I could easily come out and say "a little birdy told me so" about anyone else in this game being Mafia, that's not very good evidence in my opinion.


----------



## Friday (Feb 28, 2011)

If he's lying he will be dealt with next phase...

Bad defense.


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)

He's basically implying he tried to kill you.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

it is day one though
we have nothing to go off of
so if you want us to drop an opportunity like this you'll have to convince us your town


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> My defense is that I could easily come out and say "a little birdy told me so" about anyone else in this game being Mafia, that's not very good evidence in my opinion.


Which if you lied about, you can be dealt with easily later.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

If you think I'm lying, then have me killed. It's as simple as that. The birdie never lies to mein square.


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> My defense is that I could easily come out and say "a little birdy told me so" about anyone else in this game being Mafia, that's not very good evidence in my opinion.



"A little birdy told me so." Wasn't DN's reasoning.

I already have two roles in mind who he could be.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

* [Change vote lynch Final Giku tenshou] *

Either way we should hit some paydirt hopefully...


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch FTG]*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

/looks down role list

Dear god this is complicated. @_@

Cubey's in the game?

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Final Giku Tenshou]*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> whats your defense FGT?


I hope he realizes that his name when abbreviated like that sounds like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Also wait, why are people bandwaggoning him now? Link 2 post, I just woke up and cba to read much.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

I was thinking that too, Sunny.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I hope he realizes that his name when abbreviated like that sounds like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


 
You say something, son?

Also, have your fun boys and girls.

*[Vote Lynch Final Giku Tenshou]*


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /looks down role list
> 
> Dear god this is complicated. @_@


What would you expect from someone with an Aizen set


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

lacklustre defense
didn't even bother mentioning he's town :/


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> You say something, son?


Yeah and I just said it.

Final Giku Tenshou when abreviated = FGT and FGT when said aloud sounds like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Thar ya go. 


Mio said:


> What would you expect from someone with an Aizen set


Indeed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lacklustre defense
> didn't even bother mentioning he's town :/


 
When you've played these games enough you start to realize that no matter how hard you defend yourself as town, once a bandwagon starts you're not stopping it.

Besides I don't care enough about this game to defend myself anyways


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

It _ is _ pretty rare to have a wagon derail, unless there's very compelling evidence in play


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

DN either mafia or town cop.
plaing risky,not scare to die, could be either bullet proof or dying would help his faction but Mafias already blazing their moves


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

Sound enough. If the FGT is town we know to do DN in next.

*[VOTE LYNCH THE FGT]*


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*

First days are always epic.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Megalith said:


> This is gonna be sheer mayhem
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*




"Sheer mayhem" + delight = mafia


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch FGT]*

Always fun, start game weird shit.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, good job Drag.  Lots of roles and abilities, should make for a good game.  

*[Vote Lynch FGT]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

this is gonna be a clusterfuck


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Clusterfucks. pek


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm just waiting for WAD to say there's no point in waiting to start the Night Phase at this point.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> When you've played these games enough you start to realize that no matter how hard you defend yourself as town, once a bandwagon starts you're not stopping it.



Amen to that.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

so like, there are no generic townies this game
mafia, what roles will you hint at?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone is making a day move. 

Write-up incoming.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

another day action
it seems this game is off to a brilliant start


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

That all depends on who dies


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a smooth phase 1
*
[Vote Lynch FGT]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

*Day Phase One Update Two*​
Aizen: Gin.
Gin: Understood, Aizen-sama.

He graciously bowed, keeping his eyelid slits almost perfectly closed, as he always does, and wearing his ear-to-ear closed-lipped grin like he wields his blade. He blinked away at lightning-quick speed.

He observed the man walking through the city. He had to kill this man, and he had to kill Aizen. His smile disappeared from his face and his eyelashes fluttered in anger as he thought about the man that would surely bring doom to their world.

_"Kamashini no Yari"


_

*Gin has used a special attack!*​
Everything in the area was destroyed through by the fierce blade of his bankai. Even if Gin must die, he will make sure Aizen does not succeed. That is his final wish.

*Darth Nihilus[Tien]* has been killed by *Gin*​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol, so FGT is from Aizen Mafia most likely...or Aizen decided to kill Darth for the lulz.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Lol, so FGT is from Aizen Mafia most likely...or Aizen decided to kill Darth for the lulz.



Maybe I killed him on purpose cause I knew I was going to die.

Maybe someone is actually trying to frame me so more people will lynch me.

Who knows


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Maybe I killed him on purpose cause I knew I was going to die.
> 
> Maybe someone is actually trying to frame me so more people will lynch me.
> 
> Who knows



I'm betting on the former.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

definitely killed him on purpose


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Way to help your case FTG. Obvious Gin is Obvious.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

>Tien
>Cop

Yup. Kill the FGT.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Way to help your case FTG. Obvious Gin is Obvious.



You still don't know who the other Mafioso are.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a pretty good idea...


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have a pretty good idea...


who do you think they might be?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have a pretty good idea...



And I bet you all your options are wrong.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

You probably shouldnt just say you have an idea without spilling, in case they make you dead


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Tbh, I have no fucking clue who is mafia at this point. Rather than saying random people and getting townies lynched, I will not say shit until I am sure.


----------



## LifeMaker (Feb 28, 2011)

Then you didn't really have a good idea then *grin*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

nice move HS
nice move


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have a pretty good idea...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

*Day Phase One Update Three*​
_"People of Earth, please raise your hands and lend me your energy! There is a great evil amongst us, you must lend me your power to help me defeat it! The trees, the wind, the earth! All living beings and things, grant me your strength!"_




*Goku has begun charging his spirit bomb. If he is not killed or roleblocked by the end of Phase 3, he will release it.
*​
I was supposed to do this at the phase start, my bad


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

Awwww shit, Goku about to firin in his lazerrrz


----------



## lambda (Feb 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch final giku tenshou]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Are their any clues in the write-ups?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Are their any clues in the write-ups?



Besides the Goku one, Kizaru and Gin's writeup did in fact have clues. All interactive write-ups will.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

*Clues?*



WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase One Update One*​
> The tall man stood on the cliff overlooking the outskirts of town. He had witnessed the farmer set a*blaze* by that strange looking black fire. They weren't pirates, but as a marine, it was his sworn duty to uphold justice. He chose his target, pointed his finger at it, as light began to emanate from the tip.



Blaze anyone?



WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase One Update Two*​
> Aizen: Gin.
> Gin: Understood, Aizen-sama.
> 
> He graciously bowed, keeping his eyelid slits almost perfectly closed, as he always does, and wearing his ear-to-ear closed-lipped grin like he wields his blade. He blinked away at *lightning-quick speed*.



Getsuga Tenshō is a very fast technique[look it up on Bleach wiki, it keeps mentioning its insane speed aka lightning fast]. FTG is Gin?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

A message from Aizen-sama.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

HS ablaze is a hidden joke. I thought you would have missed it with your lack of...



Anyway glad people are following the Darths words.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Blaze anyone?



I doubt hed make it that obvious.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

wow Blaze, you never miss an opportunity to insult me do you?


----------



## Ice Dragon (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Final Giku Tenshou]*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Blaze anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Getsuga Tenshō is a very fast technique[look it up on Bleach wiki, it keeps mentioning its insane speed aka lightning fast]. FTG is Gin?



Right, because fire has NOTHING to do with being "ablaze?"  Still, noted.  Not definitive though.

And FTG basically admitted to being Gin.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

lol lets lynch blaze based on another _ablaze_ clue


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Well I don't see you guys looking for clues!  


Pretty Sure the only people who replied to my clues are mafia...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

Votes:



> 1. Hyper_Wolfy -> FGT
> 2. Zabuza
> 3. Cloudkicker
> 4. Ice Dragon -> FGT
> ...



FGT currently has 19 votes and is the overwhelming majority, however, he does not have the actual vote majority (Currently 39 players with DN's death), so 20 is majority.

However, I will still not end the phase. The phase only ends when all players have been accounted for by posting/voting/performing action, or when we hit the 24 hours mark. This is to ensure every player has a chance to participate and for people to have time to submit any day actions as you can see there's quite a few in this game.

EDIT: 20 with Ice Dragon, but like I said: Phase continues. Continue the mindfuck.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

Ablaze is the joke because I've been lynched several times because a mod mentioned ablaze in the write-up. Chiba knows this. Oh yea I was a townies in all of them.

I remeber saying that 'ablze' is not a clue but a answer if it was true and no mod would ruin there game like that..


Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> wow Blaze, you never miss an opportunity to insult me do you?


I just have to do it when you miss the obvious.

But still keep looking for clues. I'm doing the same.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Right, because fire has NOTHING to do with being "ablaze?"  Still, noted.  Not definitive though.
> 
> *And FTG basically admitted to being Gin.*



You mean the picture I posted after Darth was killed didn't clue you in already?


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Well I don't see you guys looking for clues!


i never look for clues


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Mafia would be more likely to ignore them...


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Well I don't see you guys looking for clues!
> 
> 
> Pretty Sure the only people who replied to my clues are mafia...



Says the person who gets lynched day one alot


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Says the person who gets lynched day one alot



In which I am always town...:rofl


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

That clue is horrible, to say the least. WaD would have to be a complete dumbass if clues were made that easy.



Fear said:


> So far, these specific words stand out to me. They all associate with the username *BlackSmoke*, as a result of fire burning. Not to mention the ''black fire'' could somewhat be linked to *Mangekyou SharingAL - *after the technique Amaterasu. Fires usually tend to cause havoc, disasters or *Chaos.*


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> In which I am always town...:rofl



Are you surprised.

You solo yourself with comments like that. 


Also @ fear, linking me because of my handle name is also a bit heinous tbh, considering most mods say that they dont base roles off of favourite characters and names.


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't say it as an absolute imperative.

Chill. Your not being lynched or anything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

A reminder:



> *SPECIAL NOTE TO ALL PLAYERS*
> 
> I REALLY hope it goes without saying that just because a certain poster is part of a certain character's fandom, it does NOT mean they are that role. If I see this type of approach in accusations, there may be consequences for terrible and immature play.



So far though, there's been none of that. So just keep it up.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

It says in the OP it's not based off of fandoms.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> I didn't say it as an absolute imperative.
> 
> Chill. Your not being lynched or anything.



I know dude, i was just replying to it, dont worry


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

So I'm finally up to date on the situation.

*[Vote Lynch FGT]*

On another note, you never know...maybe that "ablaze" clue actually means something this time


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

There is another clue about you though, Mangekyou.



WhatADrag said:


> The voice on the other line *spoke several commands*, Kizaru stood there listening intently as he *disabled his light*.



As well all know, the Mangekyo Sharingan loses it's ''light'' after being constantly used - causing utter deterioration. Also, a man we all know as Uchiha Madara gives out several commands. I don't say this with confidence however, and I am quite reluctant to make a case about you.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

> disable his light



Stringer Bell?


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> There is another clue about you though, Mangekyou.
> 
> 
> 
> As well all know, the Mangekyo Sharingan loses it's ''light'' after being constantly used - causing utter deterioration. Also, a man we all know as Uchiha Madara gives out several commands. I don't say this with confidence however, and I am quite reluctant to make a case about you.



That would again be linked to fandom, because its asserting using my name.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

Kizaru was just turning off his df
interesting you got a clue out of that though


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> That would again be linked to fandom, because its asserting using my name.



Though it's not as absurd as you think. Those clues aren't necessarily obvious. Also, WaD mentioned there _might not_ be clues linking to fandom - whereas reverse psychology is apparent. Not to mention your avatar, I can easily say ''Durrhurr you have a Gaara avatar, so your a Narudo mafia.'' That would be linking to fandom.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

fear bro, do you follow one piece?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Ice Dragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Stringer Bell?


 That's far more clever than any of the other clues I've seen thus far.


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> fear bro, do you follow one piece?



No        .


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> No        .



well shit :/


----------



## Blaze (Feb 28, 2011)

Ice Dragon said:


> That's far more clever than any of the other clues I've seen thus far.


I'm glad some got this.






Although I might die this night phase. You guys should follow it up.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> Though it's not as absurd as you think. Those clues aren't necessarily obvious. Also, WaD mentioned there _might not_ be clues linking to fandom - whereas reverse psychology is apparent. Not to mention your avatar, I can easily say ''Durrhurr you have a Gaara avatar, so your a Narudo mafia.'' That would be linking to fandom.



Fair enough..

But i was referring to you linking it to my name, rather than the actual clues


----------



## Scar (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Fgt]*
For obvious reasons


----------



## Juri (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch FGT]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Final Giku Tenshou] *


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

I can imagine FGT turning out to be a townie while the player of Aizen goes ''Just as planned.''


----------



## SageMaster (Feb 28, 2011)

[vote lynch FGT]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

If anyone wants to use any day actions or has any questions that need to be used or addressed in the next 6-7 hours, let me know, for I will not be available in approximately half an hour from now


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

Guess he was right after all. 

*[Change Vote Lynch FGT]*

Just wanted to point out before that half the players in this game are going to be mafia.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a feeling those who voted closer towards the end[when FTG revealed and his lynch was definite] were mafia.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> So far, these specific words stand out to me. They all associate with the username *BlackSmoke*, as a result of fire burning. Not to mention the ''black fire'' could somewhat be linked to *Mangekyou SharingAL - *after the technique Amaterasu. Fires usually tend to cause havoc, disasters or *Chaos.*



Lol, that's the weirdest clue on me I've ever seen.

THE WRITEUP MENTIONS CARS. WHEN LOTS OF CARS RIDE IN RANDOM PATTERNS ON A LIMITED SPACE THEY CAUSE CHAOS. CHAOS MUST BE MAFIA.

Kinda like that, only less extreme.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I have a feeling those who voted closer towards the end[when FTG revealed and his lynch was definite] were mafia.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSD4vsh1zDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UrA9zBSY8c[/YOUTUBE]


Two can play at that game...


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UrA9zBSY8c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Two can play at that game...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XoyDqFy5pU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

posting music, that no one will bother to listen to


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

To aiyanah-

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IHdaagXWas&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> posting music, that no one will bother to listen to



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDnYtk7Iwno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Final Giku Tenshou]*

reporting in. this might be the first productive day 1 lynch... ever. 

it's too bad the cop died.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Will post spite vote in a moment.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

my speakers aren't making a sound


----------



## Chaos (Feb 28, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> my speakers aren't making a sound



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPrg7q0y2UI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2011)

WAD what are you clues generally drawn from? What thought process do you put into formulating clues? An example would be nice please....not like an actual clue in this game but pan example none the less would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

Trolls = 70% Mafia. and looking at this page pretty obvious ,Bulletproof swags


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch BROLY]*

Deviating from the norm.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

spam more music so i dont listen to it

HW where do you see bulletproof swag?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Darth Hyper Wolfy]*
Btw Sasuke becoming immortal on the 5th phase just for being alive alongside madara is pretty gay =[


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> *[Vote Lynch Darth Hyper Wolfy]*
> Btw Sasuke becoming immortal on the 5th phase just for being alive alongside madara is pretty gay =[


He can be killed before that, Naruto Mafia doesn't have any doctors or such 

Anyway, we have Roshi to deal with him


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2011)

This is random vote based on nothing, just got into this game, read the roles and skimmed some dIscussion 2 pages back.

Mio, I like your signature....I'm guessing you are on the dbz side o.o?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not even gunna bother with that vote
I think the description describe KK


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Mio, I like your signature....I'm guessing you are on the dbz side o.o?


       .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> Mio, I like your signature....I'm guessing you are on the dbz side o.o?



Do not be fooled by that harlot.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

KH your avatar is so Blighting geez,its like your phrasing away ,it turns off and on,such an affect,its like phrasing away


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm making it perfectly clear that this game is solely bandwagoning for me. Whoever has the highest lynch count, I'm joining that one. Is Giku still alive?


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

He's living out his last moments as we speak.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to be part of the merciless "townies gonna town" campaign then. 

*[Vote lynch change Final Giku Tenshou]*


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Can WAD end the day phase already?


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Someone has yet to submit their day actions, like Trunks for example


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)

I believe WAD said earlier he wasn't going to be at his comp.


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

We are not in a hurry like some people,so lets wait


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

we jus chillin


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

I Suspect  Kakashi, but what more can i say on day 1 ,i am so useless


----------



## Scar (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm making it perfectly clear that this game is solely bandwagoning for me. Whoever has the highest lynch count, I'm joining that one. Is Giku still alive?



Are u the Independent LB?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Sure                .


----------



## Scar (Feb 28, 2011)

Short responses usually mean a person doesnt want to draw attention to the statement. Just sayin...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Are you trying to educate me about mafia?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

Stop laughing your make up is coming off


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Typical LB bandwagon bandwagon


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

This goes out to Darth Nihilus-


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)

10 pages. Should I go read back or will someone fill me in?


----------



## Wez ★ (Feb 28, 2011)

FGT is guilty. All you need to know.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This goes out to Darth Nihilus-



Hasn't FGT been posting edit pics, too?


----------



## Scar (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Are you trying to educate me about mafia?


No that would be foolish u obviously know everything
I simply made a statement


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Hasn't FGT been posting edit pics, too?



I didn't edit that pic. I cropped it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Stop laughing your make up is coming off


Make up is for the weak.

I suggest you use foundation, by the way.




CloudKicker said:


> No that would be foolish u obviously know everything
> I simply made a statement



With a clear connotation. I have half a mind to start a bandwagon and lynch your ass right now.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Just been catching up on this thread ever since I've returned from College.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

You guys can't lynch Giku because in reality, I was always Giku from the start.


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch FGT]*

This is the right choice?


----------



## Scar (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> With a clear connotation. I have half a mind to start a bandwagon and lynch your ass right now.



Soo defensive


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Make up is for the weak.
> 
> I suggest you use foundation, by the way.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I want to be part of the merciless "townies gonna town" campaign then.
> 
> *[Vote lynch change Final Giku Tenshou]*



That's alright LB because I guarantee with the rate of your luck in Mafia games you won't be lasting long here.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Vote lynch FGT]*
> 
> This is the right choice?



That depends 

Do you really want to waste your vote on someone that never existed in the first place?


----------



## Ice Dragon (Feb 28, 2011)

You guys are blowing my mind...please stop it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Soo defensive



I've got something to hide. My very powerful killing role.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> That's alright LB because I guarantee with the rate of your luck in Mafia games you won't be lasting long here.



We'll see.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> We'll see.



I've played multiple other games with you.

This is the first time I haven't lived long enough to see you be lynched


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry I overslept, and have been spending the last half hour reading the pages ... 

*[Vote Lynch Final Giku Tenshou]*

bandwagon vote is bandwagon . .. sigh


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Ice Dragon said:


> You guys are blowing my mind...please stop it.



There there





LegendaryBeauty said:


> We'll see.



We'll see alright


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Sorry I overslept, and have been spending the last half hour reading the pages ...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Final Giku Tenshou]*
> 
> bandwagon vote is bandwagon . .. sigh



What region are you in?


----------



## Mei Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

We all know beauty doesnt last forever :ho


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I've played multiple other games with you.
> 
> This is the first time I haven't lived long enough to see you be lynched



Only ones I recall were Bleach and DBZ, and I was killed in the Bleach but won DBZ.

I have a knack at talking my way out of lynches. Still loling at the TTGL one.  Mine does, HW.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)

LB has found a target.

spam commences. good thing FGT dies this phase.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What region are you in?



-5 timezone it's 7:30 now


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

AM or PM?????


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> LB has found a target.
> 
> spam commences. good thing FGT dies this phase.



He's going to a better place now.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Only ones I recall were Bleach and DBZ, and I was killed in the Bleach but won DBZ.
> 
> I have a knack at talking my way out of lynches. Still loling at the TTGL one.  Mine does, HW.



You talked your way out of a lynch?

That group must have been stupider than the Lounge game I was playing in where I was the townie leader and they lynched me for getting a target wrong


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> AM or PM?????



-5 is East Coast United States dude, so PM


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> You talked your way out of a lynch?
> 
> That group must have been stupider than the Lounge game I was playing in where I was the townie leader and they lynched me for getting a target wrong



I always talk my way out of sure lynchs.  Everyone was ganging up on me for something like font colour or potential spam, and then Super Mike said something that was so incredibly anti-town, I had something to work with.

When all was said and done, he had eight votes against him as opposed to my five. Guess where they came from? 

They can't be any stupider than trying to kill me when I was Broly in the DBZ  game despite hunting down three mafia members for them consecutively.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> You talked your way out of a lynch?
> 
> That group must have been stupider than the Lounge game I was playing in where I was the townie leader and they lynched me for getting a target wrong



she role revealed as the survivor (and it was true).


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> LB has found a target.
> 
> spam commences. good thing FGT dies this phase.



LB didn't find me.

I found her


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I always talk my way out of sure lynchs.  Everyone was ganging up on me for something like font colour or potential spam, and then Super Mike said something that was so incredibly anti-town, I had something to work with.
> 
> When all was said and done, he had eight votes against him as opposed to my five. Guess where they came from?



This sounds about like the Lounge Mafia game where Zabuza trolled everyone into thinking he had an important role and was then killed and revealed to have a generic townie role and everyone believed him.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Still loling about that. I'm helping them so much, and they want to off me.  Fucking lol.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like youre sharpening your stiletto to me


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Sounds like youre sharpening your stiletto to me



She's probably in the One Piece mafia right now


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Would you like to figure out?

In fact, I dare anyone, town or mafia to come at me. You'll regret it dearly for a long time to come.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Would you like to figure out?
> 
> In fact, I dare anyone, town or mafia to come at me. You'll regret it dearly for a long time to come.



This sounds like a fun invitation.

Bring it woman


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Would you like to figure out?
> 
> In fact, I dare anyone, town or mafia to come at me. You'll regret it dearly for a long time to come.


Itachi? If anyone targets him, they get rolerevealed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Would you like to figure out?
> 
> In fact, I dare anyone, town or mafia to come at me. You'll regret it dearly for a long time to come.



I would take you up on that offer, but I shall be dead by tonight and thus I sadly won't be able to do it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Everyone come at me, and we'll see.


----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Everyone come at me, and we'll see.



So many jokes


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Too bad we wont see you by the next day phase


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Bioness said:


> -5 is East Coast United States dude, so PM



LIAR! How could you sleep that long??/ Obvious Mafia is OBVIOUS!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm 100% serious when I say that's the only way I can be taken down. Beware, mafia.

*[Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> LIAR! How could you sleep that long??/ Obvious Mafia is OBVIOUS!



I wish there was a special ability where I could change all my lynches onto someone else for attempting bad jokes and being generally ignorant and or retarded.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Guys, I'm actually beseeching you all to change your votes onto HS. 

We're fighting the greater evil.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not evil am I Lb?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Omg, he's denying it! Obvious mafia is OBVIOUS!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## MSAL (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am not evil am I Lb?





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Omg, he's denying it! Obvious mafia is OBVIOUS!



*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

Good spot Trish.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FGT]*
Obvious mafia = obvious


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

This is nowhere _near_ spamming.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This is nowhere _near_ spamming.



I know where it will lead.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

tempted to change votes


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Feb 28, 2011)

Changing votes purely out of lulz even though I'm being lynched anyways, I'm just that bored.

*[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

I was up really late the entire past week BTW I needed the sleep


----------



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow does this thread move fast.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice try LB

It's clear you're just trying to start a new bandwagon to keep Giku from getting lynched. Looks like you two may be on the same team despite the squabble you two just had


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone know the vote count? Aiya is in here so he might do it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

He's already confirmed mafia. But Hiruzen Sarutobi is a terrible player and a wildcard at that.  He may be mafia too. Let's see where this goes.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Aren't a large portion of the characters in this game Mafia? like 6 v 6 v 6 v 1 v 21 >.> Can't trust anyone!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

i wouldn't mind lynching hs
it just means we have to block fgt over night


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Exactly. We don't have to wait until next day phase to get Giku; it can be done at night.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Instead of lynching Gin, your gonna lynch a townie? 


Wow LB and Aiyanah, are you two part of the Aizen mafia too?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Prove you're a townie.

Yes, I'm 100% mafia faction. I'm out for your head, then town can lynch me. Cause I hate you that much.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not role revealing. My role is good, however, there is still ways for me to die. So no, I am not gonna role reveal.... Nice try LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Lynch it is. Obvious mafia member pretending not to be is obvious mafia member pretending not to be.

So tempted to out your role regardless.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Fine LB, think what you want. Why don't you try and prove your town?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Reading comprehension fail.

I already admitted to being mafia. I stated you were my teammate. I gave you a chance to pretend to reveal your role, but you obviously didn't want to. I am tempted to reveal your role, but that would ruin the game. I'm content with lynching your ass or having our kill used on you. If not, vigilante will get you.

You're screwed either way.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Do whatever you want on me.  


And us? Mafia? Together? :rofl


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Randomized roles are randomized. We don't have a say. 

There's a reason I lynch you every chance I get.


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Reading comprehension fail.
> 
> I already admitted to being mafia. I stated you were my teammate. I gave you a chance to pretend to reveal your role, but you obviously didn't want to. I am tempted to reveal your role, but that would ruin the game. I'm content with lynching your ass or having our kill used on you. If not, vigilante will get you.
> 
> You're screwed either way.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrong-o. You lynch me because you don't like me.


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)

If you are really mafia LB, then why you but a target on your head?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

...

And you wonder why. Can't even put two and two together.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Because HS's death when he spouts stuff like that would get us all killed, and I'd rather spare you all from such a horrendous fate.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

LB always says she is mafia in every game. Everyone doesn't believe her. But the few games where she is mafia, she slips in and everyone ignores her mafia claim. 

She says her strategy but says it in a way like "Oh yes. I would really do all that". But she is.


LB you should really take a class on comedy. It was called a joke!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Who's to say if this is one of those games?

Oh, that's right. Me.


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)

But then you garenteed two deaths? Don't you care about your other teammates to not lose more than one role if they don't have to?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

This is for the good of town AND mafia.


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This is for the good of town AND mafia.



You know what you two got to do?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As4ErbHaNws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

That is absolutely neg worthy.


----------



## Friday (Feb 28, 2011)

LB will you have my gay babies? I promise I have an 8 inch cock and I can pleasure :3 pm for pics.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

I never liked Soap operas but i think this one may get me interested.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think you ready for this jelly.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

Who are we wagoning now  Please say it isn't me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

If you want salvation, bandwagon HS.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Who are we wagoning now  Please say it isn't me.


Final Giku Tenshou, but LB wants HS lynched and i guess claimed mafia herself. I'd sit back and let the drama unfold for now


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

What is with the pointless grudge against HS, LB? Something you're hiding?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Pointless?



Alright, keep him alive. We'll see how long town lasts before they apologize for not having listened to me sooner.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 28, 2011)

*Day Phase One Update Four*
​
He swept his purple bangs out of his eyes and searched the landscape. This was the location. Future Trunks unsheathed his sword and continued his search. There! His eyes flickered to the location and he instantly teleported himself there.

Gin: Ah. Here to avenge one of your friends, eh?

Future Trunks answered by a quick thrust of his blade through the man's abdomen.

Gin spurted blood out through his mouth, opened his blue eyes, and looked down on his assassin.

Gin: "You have released me from my service to Aizen...Thank you. I would tell you something about me, to carry on my legacy but...I'm not too fond of sad stories" he grinned, happily, for once. One last time.



*Final Giku Tenshou[Gin]* has fallen to *Future Trunks's* sword​
*Tia Halibel will be eligible to perform a day kill next phase.*


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh the Irony.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

nice move


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

Fuck, who's Halibel


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

How convenient we are able to now focus on lynching HS.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

So Trunks made his move huh


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2011)

Future Trunks is  I loved that character in the Anime.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fuck, who's Halibel



Tia Harribel - Sacrifice

[Destroy] - Removes all evidence of any kill done by her faction. Only the name of the player shall be known.
[Aspect of Death] - She can sacrifice herself for Aizen, which if performed during the day phase, can stop a lynch.
*[Tiburon] - If someone on her team dies before her, she gets to kill someone of her choice during day phase.

Yeah I'd like to know this too, as this can't be good.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

I will just say that Supreme Kai should stop this HS bandwagon. Not getting any sort of vibe from him..


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

Videl, get your ass in here and give us a lead.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2011)

*[CHANGE LYNCH VOTE HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> Videl, get your ass in here and give us a lead.


Would be lame if we lost both our investigators day one already, Tien was enough :/


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I don't trust LB at all and i won't lend a hand to her spitefulness.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

Its Day 1 Cubey.

We either lynch him or you. A derp has to die.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

I can give you a reason not to lynch me 

You also have no idea why you lynch me


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

I do it because its fun. I think thats reason enough.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

I've never done anything to harm you


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Cubey you are just the adorable Scape Goat we can't help but turn and stab you with our love


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Why are we lynching me?


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

Read this:



Sunuvmann said:


> Its Day 1 Cubey.
> 
> We either lynch him or you. A derp has to die.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*



If I was the Governor, I'd save you if that means anything


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*

It just makes so much sense


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

^^I would too.


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe the people who are lynching you are part of LB mafia. Idk

*[Vote no lynch]* for now.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Why are we lynching me?


 
FGT died  .


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

Cubey confirmed for in mafia with HS.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> FGT died  .



So? Does that mean you have to lynch me?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 28, 2011)

16 pages and we haven't even finished the first phase. Epic Mafia game we have here. 

*Goes back to Other World*


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Aren't you dead?


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Cubey, HS and LB all in the same mafia? Oh boy.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

So wait, LB claims mafia, then claims me mafia. Yet we go for me instead? Oh boy.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm the lesser of two evils.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So? Does that mean you have to lynch me?


To be perfectly honest, LB claims to know you're mafia, she's mafia, people voting for you give no reasoning. It's the perfect wagon for mafia to jump on.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*
> 
> It just makes so much sense



But I haven't even done anything, and I thought we were friends! 

EDIT: Seeing as I really don't care either way I'll switch my vote:

*[Vote no lynch]*


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So wait, LB claims mafia, then claims me mafia. Yet we go for me instead? Oh boy.


Both of us saying oh boy gave me a weird feeling I can't describe.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh for skittles sakes! If this lynch goes through I will forever lose hope in humanity.


----------



## Friday (Feb 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TIA HALIBEL]*

Just watch. Bet is she's Halibel.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Oh for skittles sakes! If this lynch goes through I will forever lose hope in humanity.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 28, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH TIA HALIBEL]*
> 
> Just watch. Bet is she's Halibel.





> *SPECIAL NOTE TO ALL PLAYERS*
> 
> I REALLY hope it goes without saying that just because a certain poster is part of a certain character's fandom, it does NOT mean they are that role. If I see this type of approach in accusations, there may be consequences for terrible and immature play.



But believe what you want.


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> But believe what you want.


Bullshit, I'm totally Videl.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

My Suspects:


Lb, for obvious reasons

Aiyanah, for being Lb's sex doll

Sunuvunamm, for bandwagoning quickly


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> But I haven't even done anything, and I thought we were friends!
> 
> EDIT: Seeing as I really don't care either way I'll switch my vote:
> 
> *[Vote no lynch]*




Fuck, how could you use the nakama card on me 

Fineeeeeee

*[Change Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 28, 2011)

and with that i'm off to sleep 
tell the governor to save you hs


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Savage (Feb 28, 2011)

Well,...I will wait for something to completely change my mind to vote for someone. Not sure who has the more dangerous role.

Is their a role need for someone to die first so the other person can fuck shit up?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So? Does that mean you have to lynch me?


 
Have to, no. Want to, yes.


----------



## Friday (Feb 28, 2011)

fuck it. 

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*

For the sake of the fact that bullshit will continue if he stays alive.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

What a horrible fate that must be Aiyanah.

Getting anally drilled 24/7 while being forced to hear how much she hates your kind.

I almost pity you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Only the most lucky of men receive such treatment, before receiving the most brutal of deaths.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

*[change vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi]*

Because if this bickering  continues, I will hate this game.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi*]

Time to die Porky 

Now which one is Hercule? HS or Cubey. 

"*Hercule - Fraud*
[Coward] - Hercule can choose to hide behind  one person every other night which will redirect all actions onto that  person. This cannot stop special attacks from hitting him. 
[Idiot] - Hercule's bumbling incompetence keeps him from voting. He may cast a vote but it will not count."


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

I love it how people try and pretend to be like "oh I have to because this argueing sucks" yet there is another solution. 


I am sorry I am an idiot, but I can really help the town.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> My Suspects:
> 
> 
> Lb, for obvious reasons
> ...


I know you are a derp like Cubey so either you or Cubey needs to die.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

Megalith said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi*]
> 
> Time to die Porky
> 
> ...


I'm pissed Hercule got powers that are actually fitting for him.

Hercule though should have been Bulletproof since he's the only DBZ character who never died.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 28, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Only the most lucky of men receive such treatment, before receiving the most brutal of deaths.



That's why you should be lucky that a man such as yourself would be worthy to accept my female wrath.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Did Hurcule really never die? Thinking back I guess he never die .. what kinda of seriously stupid luck he must have.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

Well if this is Day 1 what the fuck is the rest of this game gonna be like?


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well if this is Day 1 what the fuck is the rest of this game gonna be like?



This.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm pissed Hercule got powers that are actually fitting for him.
> 
> Hercule though should have been Bulletproof since he's the only DBZ character who never died.



Pssh, Hercule never fought anyone..He was a coward. With all of 'Stomach ache' bullshit, haha

..he did make me laugh though...


----------



## Fear (Feb 28, 2011)

He beat Cell though.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well if this is Day 1 what the fuck is the rest of this game gonna be like?



This


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> I'm pissed Hercule got powers that are actually fitting for him.
> 
> Hercule though should have been Bulletproof since he's the only DBZ character who never died.



Indeed 

Hercule shall be our salvation and lead the town to VICTORY.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

That's it time to role reveal and own the Mafia with uber sacrifice


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

*GWAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Seriously, I suspect Megalith.

Anyone willing to back me up on this?  I'd rather vote for him, but I want a lynch today.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 28, 2011)

Fear said:


> He beat Cell though.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Seriously, I suspect Megalith.
> 
> Anyone willing to back me up on this?  I'd rather vote for him, but I want a lynch today.



I'll back you up on it if you give me your reasons


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Indeed
> 
> Hercule shall be our salvation and lead the town to VICTORY.



Keep this lynch up and he won't.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Ooh, a potential role reveal. Too bad it's bullshit.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

I see, so what does that make Cubey than? The bomb? Is WAD trying to troll us? There has to be another useless role somewhere.


----------



## God (Feb 28, 2011)

Am I the bomb? Do you really want to find out?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd lol if Cubey is a bomb again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Imagine the possibilities.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 28, 2011)

Megalith, your very first post in this thread is suspicious and almost every one afterwards.  I pointed the first one out.

The worst one after is when you're like, "You realize half of the players are mafia, right. "

It's not any particular thing you say, it's the way you say them.

I'm pretty sure you're mafia.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

So wait, LB is telling _me my_ role is bullshit?:rofl


----------



## Mio (Feb 28, 2011)

Hercule looks like it's just made for Hiruzen, I don't see why we shouldn't believe him.


----------



## Goobalith (Feb 28, 2011)

> Megalith, your very first post in this thread is suspicious and almost every one afterwards.  I pointed the first one out.
> 
> The worst one after is when you're like, "You realize half of the players are mafia, right. "
> 
> ...


Interesting, so you think my use of  reveals me as mafia right?

Than by all means lynch me 

Btw you can search my posts, I never say that in the way you are insinuating.



			
				Megalith said:
			
		

> _Guess he was right after all.
> 
> [Change Vote Lynch FGT] __
> 
> Just wanted to point out before that half the players in this game are going to be mafia. _


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Feb 28, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So wait, LB is telling _me my_ role is bullshit?:rofl



Pretty much.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Hercule does seem like a good choice for HS.  Not feeling great about this lynch.

*[change vote lynch megalith]*

It's not the smiley itself, it's your tone.


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Hercule does seem like a good choice for HS.  Not feeling great about this lynch.
> 
> *[change vote lynch megalith]*
> 
> It's not the smiley itself, it's your tone.



I thought this was over the internet?


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Megalith]*

I will go with Amrun on this one


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Doesn't matter who I vote so:


*[Vote Lynch Megalith]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

So more while I'm at it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I9CwlPk8GE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

We're not all spamming, JtG.

And it's over the internet, but that's a piss-poor defence and you just hopped up on my suspect list.


----------



## Fear (Mar 1, 2011)

367 comments, not even 24 hours.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Megalith]*

I'll believe you Amrun.


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> We're not all spamming, JtG.
> 
> And it's over the internet, but that's a piss-poor defence and you just hopped up on my suspect list.



We were spamming just before your first post.

I was just saying. I don't mind voting for megalith but to say just because of his "tone" is piss-poor reason to vote for him. None of us can tell his "tone" since it was all typed out and could be interpreted differently.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't like that tone of yours JtG


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Amrun]*

Desperate mafia is desperate.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 1, 2011)

So because Hercule is a coward, and you guys _think_ HS fits that role personally, you're going off that?

Fine. Keep him around. We'll see where it gets you.  I can guarantee you some of those who switched are mafia. Tempted to vote Amrun.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 1, 2011)

1/40 chance that he is Hercule

He just happens to be the role we're talking about?

Bullshit.

Those are really too unlikely odds.


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I don't like that tone of yours JtG



Oh really? Can you describe to me how you feel my tone is?


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 1, 2011)

> We're not all spamming, JtG.
> 
> And it's over the internet, but that's a piss-poor defence and you just hopped up on my suspect list.


I don't think "I don't like your tone" is a very good argument either. 

You (quoting me): *"You realize half of the players are mafia, right. "
* 
Me (actual quote): 
_


			
				megalith said:
			
		


			Just wanted to point out *before* that half the players in this game are going to be mafia. 

Click to expand...

_You didn't quite represent the tone to begin with.

But what the hell my role isn't that useful anyways, I'll gladly die to reveal some mafia scum. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Megalith]*


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

Great now what 

*[CHANGE VOTE Geg]*


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Can you shut the fuck up >:[



I don't know how to do that single post window preview thing but look at what St. Lucifer told me!

What kind of bullshit is that?! I'm the only friend posting in that bitch and he wants me to "shut the fuck up". I don't think so.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys...i'm Madara



*[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

It's not a great argument.  I'm not pretending it's a damning argument.  It isn't.  I'm not asking people to vote with me because I'm 100% sure.

I'm just throwing out my personal suspicions.  Megalith's posts, collectively, make me think he's just a little too excited about all the mafias.

Everyone should vote on their own suspicions instead of following me.


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Hey guys...i'm Madara
> 
> 
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Also I like how JtG called me desperate... How could anyone be desperate now?


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, it _is_ Day 1. Not enough shit happened yet to start analyzing posts.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

That's a big crock of bullshit.

Most of my suspects that turn out to be mafia usually come from day 1 slip-ups.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Fuck. I just realized that a 20 page first Day 1 with overwhelming majority bandwagon lynchee being assassinated causing a reshift in the votes will make for a pain in the ass to count them.

I didn't expect this Just as planned.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 1, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> 1/40 chance that he is Hercule
> 
> He just happens to be the role we're talking about?
> 
> ...



This. He's going to die either way, why waste a lynch on a useful player like Megalith? I mean useful in the fact that s/he won't question the use of someone asking how to use the strikethrough tag as suspicious and mafia-worthy.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah guys you are creating way too much work for WhatADrag


----------



## Chibason (Mar 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I didn't expect this Just as planned.


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> That's a big crock of bullshit.
> 
> Most of my suspects that turn out to be mafia usually come from day 1 slip-ups.



And how many times has this happened in a 40-man game?


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This. He's going to die either way, why waste a lynch on a useful player like Megalith? I mean useful in the fact that s/he won't question the use of someone asking how to use the strikethrough tag as suspicious and mafia-worthy.



That sounds like a familiar game.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And how many times has this happened in a 40-man game?



Just about every game I've ever played that I wasn't mafia.

If you want an immediate example, the Resident Evil game.

Day one Suspects: TV and Strike Man

TV: original zombie
Strike Man: Mafia

Day 2 suspects: aiyanah and MSAL
aiyanah: town (can't win them all)
MSAL: mafia


Need I go on?


Edit:  I also found YOU, mafia, on day one in that game, Cubey.

And that game was 45 players, I think.

And that game had FAR LESS mafia than this game has.


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

Did everyone miss Buto Renjin saying he's Madara and auto-lynching himself?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

No, I didn't miss it.  I just think he's trolling.


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Mio said:


> Did everyone miss Buto Renjin saying he's Madara and auto-lynching himself?



I saw it but wasn't sure what to think of it. I was thinking it was a joke with the HS thing going on. Do you think we should take action or something?


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't know, Megalith might be a One Piece Mafia member while Buto is Sengoku, so he tried to divert attention by getting himself lynched? If Sengoku dies first amongst One Pieca Mafia, they get a bonus ability with Akainu.

Don't blame me if that's not true though, just a suspect


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Just about every game I've ever played that I wasn't mafia.
> 
> If you want an immediate example, the Resident Evil game.
> 
> ...



Sleuths gonna sleuth


----------



## Bioness (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Just about every game I've ever played that I wasn't mafia.
> If you want an immediate example, the Resident Evil game.
> 
> And that game was 45 players, I think.
> ...



Yeah but Amrun, did that game have 3 different Mafia factions? The 3 Mafia's here aren't working together, so it's like a 4 player free for all with the stronger one playing blind (town).


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't know, Megalith might be a One Piece Mafia member while Buto is Sengoku, so he tried to divert attention by getting himself lynched? If Sengoku dies first amongst One Pieca Mafia, they get a bonus ability with Akainu.
> 
> Don't blame me if that's not true though, just a suspect



True. So, do we ignore it and let a night phase action get it or do we lynch him now?


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Nevermind. I just remembered Sengoku is always protected at night.


----------



## Scar (Mar 1, 2011)

Iv suspected megalith as mafia too but its not something im COMPLETELY positive ab. Iv also suspected HS tho so ill wait and see how things go *[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't know, Megalith might be a One Piece Mafia member while Buto is Sengoku, so he tried to divert attention by getting himself lynched? If Sengoku dies first amongst One Pieca Mafia, they get a bonus ability with Akainu.
> 
> Don't blame me if that's not true though, just a suspect



That's actually a really good point.  Self-voters tend to garner sheep votes for voluneteering.



If Megalith dies and is OP mafia, Buto can be next.




Bioness said:


> Yeah but Amrun, did that game have 3 different Mafia factions? The 3 Mafia's here aren't working together, so it's like a 4 player free for all with the stronger one playing blind (town).



There were two factions besides town in that game, but I've played in many games.

I play analytically and like to analyze people's posting styles.

Blindly following clues almost ALWAYS steers town wrong.  Always.

This game might be extra convoluted, but the basics of scumhunting never change.


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not really sure what to do, might want to wait for this Night Phase, something tells me alot will happen.

However that might be wasting a lynch on our part...


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Megalith]* I will give it a shot a guess.

Sorry WAD for changing my vote.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

It's never pro-town to waste a lynch.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

The Vote Count...I think...



> 1. Hyper_Wolfy -> FGT
> 2. Zabuza
> 3. Cloudkicker -> FGT -> No Lynch
> 4. Ice Dragon -> FGT
> ...



Who actually has majority...well...


----------



## Savage (Mar 1, 2011)

Going to bed now. Peace.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

U suspicious guys? Come at me.


----------



## Scar (Mar 1, 2011)

Someone should seriously do a vote count to see where we stand and decide what to do before day phase ends

^ Just kidding


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry, WAD, but that vote count is definitely wrong.


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> U suspicious guys? Come at me.


Actually, you might be Android 18 

What to do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Someone else do it then, or I'll do it when the 24 hours are reached, because surely no one has new majority again. Screw you guys


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

Shit why does FGT still have majority 

Looks like no one's getting lynched now.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 1, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't know, *Megalith might be a One Piece Mafia member while Buto is Sengoku, so he tried to divert attention by getting himself lynched?* If Sengoku dies first amongst One Pieca Mafia, they get a bonus ability with Akainu.
> 
> Don't blame me if that's not true though, just a suspect





This could be true. 

But than again...



			
				Buto Renjin said:
			
		

> *[Change Vote Lynch Megalith]*
> 
> I'll believe you Amrun



It could also be false. 

Buto _only lynched_ himself _after_ he realized that Amrun .


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

According to that vote count, adding in JtG's vote change, I think it's

Hiruzen Sarutobi - 7

Megalith - 6

But I could be wrong.


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

Megalith said:


> This could be true.
> 
> But than again...
> 
> ...


Ah, he's obviously 18 then 

So it's either you or Hiruzen now


----------



## Bioness (Mar 1, 2011)

Well most of the people have to change their votes now since FGT is dead.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch FGT]*

Something tells me he's suspicious


----------



## Juri (Mar 1, 2011)

What the hell? no way I'm reading through all that.

*[Lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Chibason (Mar 1, 2011)

I need to change my vote and go to bed. HS claims town, so..
*
[Vote Lynch Megalith]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch FGT]*
> 
> Something tells me he's suspicious


Something tells me he's dead


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

Sphyer...   I bet you know FGT is dead.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 1, 2011)

I just need one more vote people! VOTE FOR ME! 

I'll trust you know who to go after when the dust settles. *cough* Amrun *cough*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 1, 2011)

Mio said:


> Ah, he's obviously 18 then
> 
> So it's either you or Hiruzen now


Or am i?......Find out next time on...DRAGON BALL Z!!!!!


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Before I vote I just wanted Amrun to clear up something




Amrun said:


> *[change vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi]*
> 
> Because if this bickering  continues, I will hate this game.


You hop on the HS band wagon here then hop off



Amrun said:


> Seriously, I suspect Megalith.
> 
> Anyone willing to back me up on this?  I'd rather vote for him, but I want a lynch today.


 You want a lynch but you go on to start a completely different band wagon splitting votes. You asked who was willing to back you up.



Amrun said:


> Hercule does seem like a good choice for HS.  Not feeling great about this lynch.
> 
> *[change vote lynch megalith]*
> 
> It's not the smiley itself, it's your tone.


 You change vote saying now that Hercule might be HS. I can't say it wouldn't be ironic but is it really enough to change your vote so easily? Especially if you want a lynch, why split the votes? You said that HS claimed town. Who wouldn't claim town as they are going to be lynched?



Amrun said:


> It's not a great argument.  I'm not pretending it's a damning argument.  It isn't.  *I'm not asking people to vote with me because I'm 100% sure.*
> 
> I'm just throwing out my personal suspicions.  Megalith's posts, collectively, make me think he's just a little too excited about all the mafias.
> 
> Everyone should vote on their own suspicions instead of following me.


 So before you asked who would be willing to back you up, now you're saying you not asking people to back you up. Which is it?

I don't think someone who wants a lynch would try to derail a band wagon and start a new one splitting votes. LB is either lying and she's not mafia and has no clue what HS is or she is mafia and knows what HS is. The second choice makes it impossible for HS to be Hercule. Before I place a new vote I wanna hear what Amrun as to say.

These are just my observations.

Then there is the FGT kill and Gin saying he would say something but "he doesn't like sad stories" I believe that to be the clue.


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

Android 18 - Android

[Bomb] - Should Android 18 be killed, she will blow up taking her attacker with her. In the case of a lynch, the first person who voted for her. Her bomb counts as a super attack.

If Buto was 18, he would have killed himself with his own bomb?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 1, 2011)

Mio said:


> Something tells me he's dead





Amrun said:


> Sphyer...   I bet you know FGT is dead.



Are you sure he's really dead?


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm out of here. Figure something out guys.


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

Fuck this, I gotta go soon so I will just go with Hiruzen 

*[Vote Change Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

IceDragon, those are all good points.  At first, I thought I wouldn't change to Megalith unless it WOULDN'T split the votes...

But then, I started becoming less and less comfortable with the HS wagon.  A mafia comes out and says she wants you to kill another mafia?   They have a long spite history.  It just doesn't sit well with me.

So I decided to go with my actual suspicion.  I didn't think people would follow me for the insubstantial case I had.  But, town gonna town.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Amrun said:


> IceDragon, those are all good points.  At first, I thought I wouldn't change to Megalith unless it WOULDN'T split the votes...
> 
> But then, I started becoming less and less comfortable with the HS wagon.  A mafia comes out and says she wants you to kill another mafia?   They have a long spite history.  It just doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> So I decided to go with my actual suspicion.  I didn't think people would follow me for the insubstantial case I had.  But, town gonna town.


 Cool fair enough, I just wanted to hear what you had to say. Now that I am not thinking about that anymore I want to think about this "sad stories" clue if that is really even a clue.

What happens in the case of a split vote?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Sad stories.

Are the tales of the mod who has to go through 20+ pages for a vote history on Day 1.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sad stories.
> 
> Are the tales of the mod who has to go through 20+ pages for a vote history on Day 1.


 You only have yourself to blame for making such a fast paced interactive awesome game


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

You could also ISO everyone (advanced search + username) and then do a quick scan for most recent vote.  Might be easier.


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Imma *[ Vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

I went back and re read the exchange between LB and HS. He seemed more shocked than anything that she would start a vote against him. Given their history why would he be shocked? Unless they were on the same team. Then there is the comment she made about his role being bullshit. He never denied she knew what his role was the only way she could know is if they were on the same team. He then claimed a good role and later on claimed Hercule when someone else brought it up(I may be alone in thinking Hercule=/= good role). At this point he's clinging to straws in my view.

In the case the town is wrong about him LB is next for sure. Voting Megalith doesn't really give the town any information other than "How good is Amrun's scumdar"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

> 1. Hyper_Wolfy -> FGT
> 2. Zabuza
> 3. Cloudkicker -> FGT -> No Lynch
> 4. Ice Dragon -> FGT -> Hiruzen Sarutobi
> ...



*Hiruzen Sarutob*i: 10 Votes
*Megalith:*5 Votes
*No Lynch:*3 Votes

People who still need to switch off FGT: 14 Votes
Inactifags: James. Everyone else has posted or voted.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen Sarurobi]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 1, 2011)

* [change vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi] *

I resent the inactifag comment we have to sleep sometime


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

By the way, not to worry, but I will >ALWAYS< lynch the person with the most votes, as it is majority.

For example, for 38 players left, majority is 20 votes. However if the person who has the most votes after 24 hours only has 7 votes, they will be lynched even if they don't have game majority.

The only way no one will be lynched during the day phase is if majority votes 'No Lynch'. That's how I do things, and it makes most sense provided the situations that arise.

Phase ends in approximately 9 hours regardless.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

What happens in case of a tie?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

My impulsive and chaotic side wants to say "DOUBLE LYNCH". My calculating, logical side says "COIN FLIP". Considering what will likely happen when the game reaches a lower number of players, I'll go with coin flip.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 1, 2011)

Death by random chance. Delightful!


----------



## lambda (Mar 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> My impulsive and chaotic side wants to say "DOUBLE LYNCH". My calculating, logical side says "COIN FLIP". Considering what will likely happen when the game reaches a lower number of players, I'll go with coin flip.


Can't you go with "lynch the mafia"?

*[Vote Change Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Megalith]*
HS Is easy to read,but i suspect hes town though


----------



## lambda (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd rather follow LB's bullshit than Amrun's, though god know why.

Though if we assume that's there's even a shred a good sense in what LB's doing right now, I suppose she's Garp and HS is Sengoku and following her lead would be a terrible idea.

Lynch her first, maybe?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

But ... but ... mine isn't bullshit! 

I'm not saying you should vote for Megalith over HS, but my very straightforward vote shouldn't be compared with that mess.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> My impulsive and chaotic side wants to say "DOUBLE LYNCH". My calculating, logical side says "*COIN FLIP*". Considering what will likely happen when the game reaches a lower number of players, I'll go with coin flip.





Anyway...

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Hiruzen Sarutobi]*

don't care for spitevoting at the moment, and I don't think LB has anything, anything at all... but it's obvious where this is going.


----------



## lambda (Mar 1, 2011)

As far as I can tell you're just throwing stuff on a wall and then declaring it sticks. I'm not convinced.

Legendary beauty admitted to be mafia, shouldn't she get the boot first?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 1, 2011)

* [Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty] *

having had a reread of the thread and looking at the mafia roles i cant see any role that us killing now would really screw the town. I suppose you _ could _ be Madara which would give Sasuke Su'sanoo, but the odds don't favour it...

anyway, i'm reckoning Lambda is right you know


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2011)

what the hell is going on this first phase?  

*[vote lynch legendarybeauty]* i have no problem with this though. probability is high she's mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 1, 2011)

shifting wagons?
lol lets do it
*[change vote lynch LB]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 1, 2011)

Townies are so ungrateful. There's a reason I'm doing this.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Townies aer so ungrateful. There's a reason I'm doing this.



don't you be screwing with us now


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 1, 2011)

Then, should you wish that not to happen, I highly advise that you do not attempt to lynch me. It can only end in disaster.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*

God damn this thread moves fast.  Placeholder vote that I won't change most likely.  Also, why do all the characters get cool names except Kabuto.  

Orochimaru's bitch?  With power Ass snake?  REALLY!?


----------



## lambda (Mar 1, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Townies are so ungrateful. There's a reason I'm doing this.


And your agenda is the same as ours why, mafia?

I mean come on, you've been so forhtcoming so far, why stop here?


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking at the roles I couldn't see anything too costly that could result from a LB Lynch so ...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2011)

I didnt read the part that your confirmed mafia, I am very grateful about that though.:ho
*[lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## lambda (Mar 1, 2011)

I see one myself but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 1, 2011)

Who might that be


----------



## lambda (Mar 1, 2011)

Not a mafia.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 1, 2011)

Goku perhaps.  Killing Goku requires a lynch.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Change vote LegendaryBeauty]* With FGT dead, I'll go with the person who admitted she's mafia especially since people are now switching to her. (haven't read the 10 new pages yet)


----------



## Blaze (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Change vote LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## lambda (Mar 1, 2011)

Videl.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 1, 2011)

Ill be fucked if im reading through all those pages.

Can someone fill me in on any happenings?

*Edit:* Nevermind, i just looked myself, LB playing ridiculous mind games again. she obviously has some sort of plan, but oh well.

*[VOTE CHANGE LEGENDARY BEAUTY]*


----------



## Amrun (Mar 1, 2011)

*[change vote lynch legendarybeauty]*

I feel a lot better about lynching her than lynching the accused HS.

If she's not mafia, she shouldn't have said she was.


I'm still suspicious of Megalith, but that can wait.


----------



## Mio (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Chibason (Mar 1, 2011)

Since she admits being mafia

*[Change Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 1, 2011)

I was looking back towards the beginning of the Phase and was thinking about Kizaru's failed attack.  Looking at the player list, I thought, who would be targeted so early in the game?  Two names immediately came to mind, Cubey and HS.  I also thought about Blaze, since so many players see him as a threat.

Right now I'm torn between HS and LB.  I think LB may be Mafia hiding behind her usual antics.  

*[Change Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## Ice Dragon (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

I can support this lynch, she did declare herself mafia. Megalith and HS can wait.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like the pebble started a landslide here *grin*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 1, 2011)

So, now we're switching to LB....


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay I'll re-tally votes, whoever has majority is dying in half an hour.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Whatever you are, your mind games are stupid anyway. Even if you are town, your master plan usually incorporates slaughtering quite a few hard-needed roles.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

> 1. Hyper_Wolfy -> FGT -> Megalith -> LB
> 2. Zabuza
> 3. Cloudkicker -> FGT -> No Lynch
> 4. Ice Dragon -> FGT -> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> LB
> ...



*LegendaryBeauty*: 14 Votes - Current majority.

The closest I think is Hiruzen Sarutobi with 9 votes? Megalith is not too far behind, but yeah right now LB is going to die in 20 minutes unless votes magically shift again


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 1, 2011)

Townies gonna town

*[VOTE LYNCH Megalith]*, LYNCH ME DAMMIT! 

That way we'll actually have some decent suspicions of who is mafia instead of this bs.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Townies gonna town
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Megalith]*, LYNCH ME DAMMIT!
> 
> That way we'll actually have some decent suspicions of who is mafia instead of this *bs.*



OH SHIT THE SUSPECTED MAFIA IS SENDING SUBLIMINAL MESSAGES

And for all you who are about to call me mafia based on this post, I'm not serious. It's sad I have to say it, but I've been accused of and killed by that kind of foolery in the past.

/rant


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 1, 2011)

Townies gonna town so hard.  You guys are way too easy to manipulate.]/color]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

*Day One Phase End*

​The Z Fighters all stood around squabbling. One of their own had died and they didn't have any Dragon Balls to save him. Tien was dead. Android 18 brushed her hair out of her face and scoffed.

Android 18: I see no reason to be upset by his death. After all, he was a man.

The group sat there, looking bewildered that she would say such a thing. This android...this woman...she used to be a villain. She was surely acting like one now, was she going to revert back to her old ways? Soon they all started yelling at her and demanding an apology.

Android 18: I've had enough of you humans. You look to me as a source of blame, I will give you something to blame me for. But your memories will still be fond of me, why? Because I am beautiful! With that she opened up a panel in her chest and pressed a button.

_"Self-destruct sequence activated." _

Everyone panicked and scattered away, except one - The green-skinned guardian of Earth. A voice called out to him. "DENDEEEEE!"

Mr. Popo teleported to Dende's location, grabbed him by the wrist, and chucked him off the lookout. "Please...look after my master". A single tear rolled down his face. Hundreds of years serving for the Guardian of Earth, first Kami, now Dende. It was his pride to die for them.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsTRxXvQY0s[/YOUTUBE]



*LegendaryBeauty[Android 18]* self-destructed. She took *BlackSmoke[Mr.Popo]* down with her.

*Day Phase One Ends.
Night Phase One Begins.
Please send in your actions. NO TALKING*.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Two things I want to mention specifically concerning the game and night phase:

1) Characters with multiple lives (Vegeta, Resurrecion Tousen, Hogyoku Aizen) - Characters with multiple lives cannot be dealt with all at once with a lynch - A lynch will only remove one life (granted it will make the role of the player obvious), but their extra lives WILL in fact help them survive a lynch. That's something to be noted.

2) Night write-ups - Night write-ups will basically only show the results of killing actions and roleblocks. For example, If Character A attempts to kill Character B, but is is roleblocked by Character C. That will make the write-up. If Character A is a cop and is roleblocked by Character C, it will not. If Character A attacks Character B but he is under doctor protection from Character C, it will not. The only thing that will interact in the write-ups is kills, and roleblocked kills. That is all.


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank God I don't jump on bandwagons


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 1, 2011)

I am quite pleased with the rate of response from prompted night actions.

I am only missing one person's action now, if I can receive that within the next 2-3 hours, we can move into the next Day Phase early. If not, I will have to delay it a few additional hours after I wake up, as I will be extremely busy and I do not wish to re-open the day phase in the early morning in the Eastern Specific Time Standard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Night Phase One End*
​
The three Admirals of the Navy sat on their posts. Awaiting authorization from Sengoku to proceed with their mission.

Sengoku: Go. In the name of justice.

All three admirals swiftly sped away to complete their objective.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

​Akainu spotted his target first. That scum. He will surely be a hero for his completion of this objective. Nobody defies justice.

He erupted from the ground and delivered a magma fist through the chest of the brat.

Sasuke: Aghhh---!

Sasuke's organs were smoldered and he collapsed to his knees, then fell face first into the ground.

Akainu: That's what you get when you oppose heroes.



*Blaze[Sasuke]* has been killed by *Akainu*!

*TEAM NARUTO HAS MET A CONDITION*:
With Sasuke's death, Madara now possesses *[War Fan]*!​

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

​
Piccolo was training. He had fallen so behind Goku and the others. He was interrupted by a blinding light. Who was it?

Kizaru: Yo, green mannnnnn. Sengoku says you have to die so now you gotta gooooooooooooo

With the fastest roundhouse kick ever not seen, Piccolo's head was caved in by the kick as his body was sent thousands of meters through several cliffs and ridges until every bone in his body was broken.




*Buto Renjin[Piccolo]* has been killed by the *One Piece Mafia*!​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

​
Vegeta had his target in sight. That bastard wouldn't slither away from the Prince again. He would defeat him and prove that like Goku, he would be a legend for the entire universe to know for all of existence. Everyone will fear Vegeta.

He smirked to himself slyly and closed his eyes, not noticing the drop in air temperature. 

Aokiji: Yo. Chill out for a while. 

He touched vegeta's forehead with his finger and froze him solid. With that, he exhaled a frozen foggy sigh.

Aokiji: Iiiiice Tiiiime.




*Vegeta* has been frozen solid by *Aokiji*! He will be incapacitated and unable to perform actions until *Aokiji* dies or is healed by *Dende* or a senzu bean.

​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

​


Kaname Tousen knew his objective. And he would complete it. He stood now before his enemy. The fearsome Itachi Uchiha. He was just a zombie now, but his threat was equal to that of him while he was alive.

Itachi: Ironic. That they would send a blind man after someone who lost his own light himself.

Tousen laughed and charged at him.

Tousen: Since I am blind, I am the perfect person to defeat you, a wielder of the Sharingan! I cannot see your eyes, therefore I will not be affected by your gen---

Tousen's world was suddenly filled...with light? Blinding light. His world shifted from absolute blackness to absolute white. Suddenly several spikes impaled his legs and he fell down to his hands and knees.

Tousen: UGH! But...why?

Itachi simply shook his head. _"Since when were you under the impression I needed eye contact to trap you in my illusion? Now tell me, your true name."_

Tousen: *EnterTheTao.*




*EnterTheTao[Tousen]* targeted *Itachi* and was role revealed by his defensive genjutsu!

*???? attempted to kill ????. He failed.*
​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

​
Nagato lumbered slowly towards his target. He felt a bit confused. Why would he have been ordered to kill this twerp?

Chiaotzu: I...I...I will make Tien proud!

With impressive speed, Chiaotzu found himself latched onto this emaciated man's back. He let out a sobbing cry as he focused his ki and blew himself up along with his aggressor.

Nagato, being an Edo Tensei, simply reassembled himself back together. He shrugged and jumped away. His mission was complete as far as he knew.



*Ice Dragon[Chiaotzu]* was killed by the *Naruto Mafia*

*NIGHT PHASE ONE ENDS
DAY PHASE TWO BEGINS
YOU MAY NOW POST*​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Not pleased.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch enterthetao]*

Mafia scum!!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Reminder:*

A lynch vote will not kill Tousen. As I said earlier:



> 1) Characters with multiple lives (Vegeta, Resurrecion Tousen, Hogyoku Aizen) - Characters with multiple lives cannot be dealt with all at once with a lynch - A lynch will only remove one life (granted it will make the role of the player obvious), but their extra lives WILL in fact help them survive a lynch. That's something to be noted.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

By the way, he won't die even if we lynch him, so Trunks should use the day kill on him so we can lynch him properly.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*

That was easy.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Or, you know, you could not waste your lynch, and I could share valuable intel.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

I won't trust a word your mafia mouth says.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Of course you won't. But I think the Bleach mafia has been pretty forthright with you guys. Maybe my word isn't so bad. You can leave me to be nightkilled and then lynched tomorrow. 

I dare you to daykill me. I'll go Ressurrecion and use my perma-roleblock on someone I _*know*_ is town before I get lynched.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 2, 2011)

That write up 

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Does the town want to take the risk? Because my perma-roleblocks will hurt.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

oh, by the way...

*[VOTE LYNCH Mio]*

throwing that out there.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, town will risk it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

Forgot to mention that Team Naruto achieved a special condition with Sasuke dying.

Madara now has [War Fan] as an ability. I edited it into the writeup.


----------



## Juri (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Lynch EnterTheTao]*

Itachi info might be nice though.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, you guys. Trying your best to make sure I don't go out in style. 

Not anyone's going to even listen to my info? How sad. and I have so much I could give the town.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

I hope you all don't believe him that I'm Itachi, they would achieve nothing by killing him. Mafia has only to kill the Godfathers and Townies, Itachi living would help them.

It's more likely he knows my actual role as townie and wants me lynched >.>


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't say anything at all about Itachi, Mio.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I didn't say anything at all about Itachi, Mio.


It's obvious what you're refering to lol


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

But you're so defensive when I'm the only one voting for you. Itachi or not, you're looking pretty guilty right now.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> But you're so defensive when I'm the only one voting for you. Itachi or not, you're looking pretty guilty right now.


What should I expect after everyone basically lynched two townies at once last phase? I have to be defensive


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Anyone could infer that, Tao.

I'm not sure why the Bleach mafia would want to out Itachi.  Bleach mafia knows not to attack Itachi, but it can benefit from others doing so.

So, I'm not biting.  Don't believe you.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Trust me, I think I know it on a personal, mafia player to mafia player level, Mio.

You have an _annoying_ defense. 



Amrun said:


> Anyone could infer that, Tao.
> 
> I'm not sure why the Bleach mafia would want to out Itachi.  Bleach mafia knows not to attack Itachi, but it can benefit from others doing so.
> 
> So, I'm not biting.  Don't believe you.



You give my team too much credit. As if we're not above pettiness.

I'm outed. I'm gonna be dead eventually. I don't have anything to lose, and I'm helping the town. Serial killers (and in games with multiple mafias) mafia do it all the time. I'm handing you a silver platter, and you're not taking. You're the one looking more like mafia every second.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Trust me, I think I know it on a personal, mafia player to mafia player level, Mio.
> 
> You have an _annoying_ defense.


Perd?name amigo


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Your defense is going to get me lynched, Mio.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

So when you're outed you're going to stop playing for your team?

Mafia might out other mafia WHEN IT BENEFITS THEIR OWN TEAM.

In this case, it is a detriment to their team.

So no.

Your team's kill failed, I believe, so more likely it was Mio and you want to know if she's Goku or someone like that.


----------



## dream (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*

Those Admirals did well.


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ENTERTHETAO]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

An enemy's existence is always detrimental. I'm giving you gold and you're not taking it.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Itachi isn't your enemy, derp.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Itachi prevents my team from winning. He is my enemy. He outed me. He is my enemy. If he's not part of my mafia, he's my enemy.

The mafia of this game are just as much enemies of each other as the mafias and the town are. don't be silly. to kill any enemy worthy of being deemed a threat is necessary.

also, Itachi's roleblock ability is detrimental to my team. It can permanently turn them into skitzo roles. He has more than just his ability to prevent targeting, you know.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Your defense is going to get me lynched, Mio.


How about telling us whose actually Itachi? I thought we were friends and you go as far as to lynch me


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

We are friends, Mio. We're very good friends, and I love you. 

But I'm afraid you have to die.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I disagree, and in your position, I would not out Itachi.

If I knew Goku or Trunks or someone, I would definitely try to pass him off as Itachi, though.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Your opinion is all well and wonderful, but my and my team's opinion is what matters... and Itachi is a threat to *me*.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> We are friends, Mio. We're very good friends, and I love you.
> 
> But I'm afraid you have to die.


Hasta la vista

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*

Also listen to Amrun people, she might not be that off regarding someone's role...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

A nice little message for one of you. Retribution is here.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Day Phase Two Update One*
​
Zetsu was doing what he usually does. Watching Itachi work his magic on people below his level. Their level. He was so enthused with watching Tousen squirm that he didn't notice the woman levitating several hundred feet above him.

*Halibel*: _"Tiburon"_

​
The highly pressurized water smashed into Zetsu with incredible force.

*Amrun[Zetsu]* was watered and sprouted into a tree by *Tia Halibel*​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Bitches, don't fuck with Aizen-sama. Now who's ready to believe me? 

*[REAFFIRM VOTE LYNCH Mio]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

Before anyone else goes crazy about "ITS TRUE CHARACTERS=FANDOMS"

I specifically role assigned Amrun because she's my NFBFF.

Don't hate 

Continue with the game.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

well this is easy. *[vote lynch enterthetao]*

shit i was hoping more mafia would get killed with several factions of them around.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

Great, you just had to be a mafia from Itachi's same team defending me Amrun -.-


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow The One Piece Mafia destroyed haha.

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

I'm basing this on the fact that lynching Tousen won't entirely kill him


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

ZETSU IS THE LAND ITSELF



*Lord Zetsu lives on to Troll another day, but grows weary of you fools.


PS I'M NOW YOUR CO-MOD, SO PREPARE YOUR ANUSES, BITCHES
*​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio, are you really going to defend yourself after that? 

You people are wasting a lynch. I'll stay alive and become super-Tousen. Mio will die and be unable to permanently turn you all into skitzo roles. Amrun was obviously defending a comrade. Take the opportunity. Lynch Mio.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Amrun said:


> ZETSU IS THE LAND ITSELF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

For the record, I didn't want you to out Itachi, so it's not like I would call attention to it if you did.

I stand by what I said 100%.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Or you're defending your team from the grave (). Please. I think the Bleach mafia has proven our trust enough. Amrun was part of Itachi's mafia, Amrun defended Mio, and Itachi's identity is known to me.

If you want to kill a mafia, you should kill Mio. I'm a waste of a lynch.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, listening to a confirmed Mafia in the second day phase right after we basically lynched two townies at once already last phase is totally a good idea.

Lynch Tao today, his "second life" can be taken care by Trunks. If you guys believe I'm Itachi, you can deal with me tomorrow. 

A permament roleblock that lasts even after death is more dangerous. Bleach Mafia probably investigated a very important role last night with Starrk and want to cripple him with Tao before he goes out. Do you really want to allow that?

Also, if I'm Itachi, which I'm not, I would say fuck townies and break apart Bleach Mafia next Night Phase. If that's true, like I said, deal with me after I completed my "revenge".


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Both arguments compel. I'll be back with a vote right after I check the role lists


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*

I would rather lynch a confirmed mafia then lynch anyone else.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ETT]*

Regardless of suspicions, you are a confirmed mafia, and your roleblock ability is detriment to the town.




Mio said:


> Yes, listening to a confirmed Mafia in the second day phase right after we basically lynched two townies at once already last phase is totally a good idea.
> 
> Lynch Tao today, his "second life" can be taken care by Trunks. If you guys believe I'm Itachi, you can deal with me tomorrow.
> 
> ...



You have a good argument, but im keeping my eye on you.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

* [vote lynch EnterTheTao] * while I think you're probably trustworthy we can't afford any mistakes here alas


----------



## Chaos (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*

We'll kill Mio tomorrow :3

If no other evidence shows up, that is.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*
just die,had a feeling Blaze was mafia


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> *[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*
> just die,had a feeling Blaze was mafia



i salute whoever came up with the brilliant idea to kill blaze last phase


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

*[vote lynch ETT]*
always lynch the confirmed mafia first
lessons from the LD


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*

Damn, townies are getting raped. Dende, do your job.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> *[Vote Lynch ETT]*
> 
> Damn, townies are getting raped. Dende, do your job.



obvious mafia reaction is obvious


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sure Dende can cover every townie all at once, right? [/sarcasm]

suspicious reaction there indeed, i agree James


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

No, because a certain person is frozen until this Akoji guy dies. Only Dende and a Sensu bean can help him.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 2, 2011)

Trunks, make sure you attack ETT.

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*

The only bad thing about killing ETT, is that we will be giving Halibel another day kill tomorrow.  Amrun [Zetsu] defending Mio right after ETT outed her as Itachi...doesn't look good.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah but the odds of actually finding said frozen person is kinda small considering how many players are left. it's roulette odds. i'm sure they'll try, but it's hardly something you can expect success with


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I'm sure Dende can cover every townie all at once, right? [/sarcasm]
> 
> suspicious reaction there indeed, i agree James




I know i already got ninja'd, but just to confirm, Dende is important to releasing Vegeta, as stated below, and we really need him unfrozen.
So Fear is right.



WhatADrag said:


> *Vegeta* has been frozen solid by *Aokiji*! He will be incapacitated and unable to perform actions until *Aokiji* dies or is healed by *Dende* or a senzu bean.
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, but as Dende isn't going to know who he _ is _ the odds of it aren't good, need or not ... start praying for the god of randomess' blessing i guess


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

as long as trunks attacks ett and we lynch him then at least we wouldn't have to worry about his pesky roleblock


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Yes, but as Dende isn't going to know who he _ is _ the odds of it aren't good, need or not ... start praying for the god of randomess' blessing i guess



Yes, but if Dende finds him, he can release him, which is what Fear was trying to say.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah i get that 

I'm sure that Dende and the bean guy are aware of that too


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

what's making fear suspicious is his front of acting like he was actually disappointed the townies were being raped.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> what's making fear suspicious is his front of acting like he was actually disappointed the townies were being raped.



Perhaps.

I was just pointing out the Dende detail.


All i know is the mafia are running riot and the town is being squeezed in a vice like grip atm.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Or he may be truly saddened, who can say. It's possible that he's innocent, it's a decent gamble


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> what's making fear suspicious is his front of acting like he was actually disappointed the townies were being raped.



James trying to get me out the game? I'm sure he knows who I am. 




LifeMaker said:


> Or he may be truly saddened, who can say. It's possible that he's innocent, it's a decent gamble





If you don't know who I am already, just quit playing Mafia games as a whole.


----------



## Scar (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Enter The Tao]*
Die Son!!!
Mafia is mafia i wont believe a word he says. Im sure he's going along with his teams ideals with all the bs he's talking.
Its already been stated, Trunks needs to kill ETT after the lynch. Town can rely on eachother to find Itachi and all other scum


----------



## Sajin (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch EnterTheTao]*

That was an easy decision.


----------



## lambda (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch EnterTheTao]*

Should we rule out Megalith as a mafia since he was set up by Amrun?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 2, 2011)

lambda said:


> Should we rule out Megalith as a mafia since he was set up by Amrun?




 How do you figure that?


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

lambda said:


> *[Vote lynch EnterTheTao]*
> 
> Should we rule out Megalith as a mafia since he was set up by Amrun?



It could be a tactic to draw away suspicion from team mates.

Also dont forget half the players are mafia.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> James trying to get me out the game? I'm sure he knows who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I'd wager I could hazard a guess to your identity should I need to. Some gambles aren't as long as the odds make them seem after all


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

It seems a bandwagon has formed.  What happened?


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 2, 2011)

[*VOTE LYNCH EnterTheTao*]

Feel free to suspect me, just know that Blaze was Amrun's teammate and I was the one to vote for his lynch on the first round.

*Page 2 Bitches:*


			
				Megalith said:
			
		

> It seems that you two are certain that the other belongs in the same  faction from the outset. Since only mafia would know that I think that  makes you BOTH mafia. *Naruto mafia maybe.*
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]*


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> It seems a bandwagon has formed.  What happened?



Tousen attacked Itachi and was role revealed as per Itachi's ability, and Tousen was ETT.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2011)

>Amrun
>Zetsu

...Fitting...

Also Trunks, do your thang so we can finish ETT


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 2, 2011)

So what are the reasons for the ETT lynch?

Didn't pay attention to the first phase. Dunno what the fuck to do.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2011)

ETT is Tousen.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Amrun voting for people doesn't mean shit. There are more than one Mafia.

Also, thank God somebody killed her.  As soon as I saw Blaze was Sasuke I knew she'd be Zetsu, even if WAD says he didn't assign roles like that. When she started defending Mio I was 100% sure, quickly went back to page one to check Zetsu's abilities, saw the role crossed out already with Amrun next to it. 

Also, I'm pretty sure ETT is telling the truth about Mio.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> [*VOTE LYNCH EnterTheTao*]
> 
> Feel free to suspect me, just know that Blaze was Amrun's teammate and I was the one to vote for his lynch on the first round.
> 
> *Page 2 Bitches:*



That whole first two pages is all suspect.  Here's what I see:

- Kizaru attacks Sasuke
- Darth drops a random vote on FGT
- Before any OP Mafia can implicate him, Blaze tries to make Darth's vote look "interesting".
- Darth writes back a random comment...a joke.
- Blaze runs with Darth's vote to make it seem like Darth attacked FGT
- You seem to be very suspicious of Blaze and vote to lynch him.  Maybe b/c you knew that Blaze and Darth were lying...?
- Players start to bandwagon (Aiya, Amrun, Wolfy)
- Darth rebukes the bandwagon as he realizes he fucked up and will end up dying.

If anything, you may be OP Mafia...

Also, Amrun's role lets her investigate players...after your comments, maybe she checked you out?


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> James trying to get me out the game? I'm sure he knows who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol this game is rigged


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, I guessed Fear's role a long time ago. If that one is also true...


----------



## Sajin (Mar 2, 2011)

If Tia Halibel is Tia Halibel I'll lol irl.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ETT]*.

 at Amrun being Zetsu and Blaze being Sasuke.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said it was random . . random is random?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

Bioness is probaly Mafia aswell


----------



## lambda (Mar 2, 2011)

I should have reverted to my Roshi set. Would have made WAD work easier.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol Amrun=Zetsu :rofl

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Day Phase Two Update Two*
​
The admiral landed and found himself staring at a little boy, with purple hair hair. He had his arms crossed over his chest and was staring defiantly at the seasoned soldier. Kizaru reached into his jacket to pull out the picture of his target.

Kizaru: Ohhhhhhhh just a chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiild. Well then. Sayonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaara.

Trunks's eyes flashed with surprised as multiple beams of light penetrated his body what seemed like a thousand times while the maniacal marine murdered him.



*James[Trunks]* has been killed by *Kizaru*​


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Well that's just fucking great.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 2, 2011)

What the fuck.

Does the OP mafia posses a fucking role-list or something?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

Just thought I should note that FUTURE Trunks is the vigilante, this is kid Trunks that died.


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

That was decidedly not epic


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, that's not _as_ bad. Sorry, James. 

No Gotenks.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 2, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Oh, that's not _as_ bad. Sorry, James.





That's what I thought.


----------



## Jαmes (Mar 2, 2011)

lol no gotenks. bai gaiz :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

You can always be revived by the Dragon Balls!

Surprisingly for the amount of townies killed so far, none of them were the ones with a Dragon Ball


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*

Also, I'd like to point out that I was right about the Blaze clue.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, I guess this would be an opportune time to show you guys how some of my hints have gone so far:



Kizaru attacks Sasuke.



> The tall man stood on the cliff overlooking the *outskirts* of town. He had witnessed the farmer set a*blaze* by that strange looking *black fire*. They weren't pirates, but as a marine, it was his sworn duty to uphold justice. He chose his target, pointed his finger at it, as light began to emanate from the tip.



Blaze is an Outskirts Trading Pimp. Ablaze was sneaky because obviously fire sets things ablaze, and black fire obviously referred to the attempted assassination attempt on Sasuke 



Gin kills Tien



> Everything in the area was destroyed through by the fierce blade of his bankai. Even if Gin must die, he will make sure Aizen does not succeed. That is his *final* wish.



Gin = Final Giku Tenshou.


Anyways, there's plenty more hints, I just thought I'd give everyone a baseline to go off since it's no harm to these players as they are now dead


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase Two Update Two*
> ​
> The admiral landed and found himself staring at a little boy, with purple hair hair. He had his arms crossed over his chest and was staring defiantly at the seasoned soldier. Kizaru reached into his jacket to pull out the picture of his target.
> 
> ...



Son....



I will slaughter the entire One Piece Mafia for you, mark my words. YOU HEAR THAT FOOLS, I AM COMING FOR YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

*Clues?*



WhatADrag said:


> Sasuke's organs were smoldered and he collapsed to his knees, then fell *face* first in*to* the *ground*.



I was thinking maybe this had reference to "FacePalm" which could reference Eternal_Fail possibly. Not the best thing I have come up with, but a possibility.



> With the *fastest roundhouse kick* ever not seen, Piccolo's head was caved in by the kick as his body was sent thousands of meters through several cliffs and ridges until every bone in his body was broken.



Fastest Roundhouse Kick...

I was thinking maybe this has meaning/referencing to Cloudkicker since Cloud Ninja are known to be fast and kicker for the roundhouse kick part. Anyone?




> Vegeta had his target in sight. That bastard wouldn't slither away from the Prince again. He would defeat him and prove that like Goku, he would be a legend for the entire universe to know for all of existence. *Everyone will fear Vegeta.*He smirked to himself slyly and closed his eyes, not noticing the drop in air temperature.



Lol




Thats all I got. If you don't think they are good, then ignore them.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Vegeta needs to find Goku and get balls deep in some pride lives.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

But first that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Dende needs to help him.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Son....
> 
> 
> 
> I will slaughter the entire One Piece Mafia for you, mark my words. YOU HEAR THAT FOOLS, I AM COMING FOR YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



But first we need to take out that bastard that has trapped you Aokiji . . .


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Bioness said:


> But first we need to take out that bastard that has trapped you Aokiji . . .



Who said I was Vegeta?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Who said I was Vegeta?



Who said I was referring to you


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

The word *You* for starters.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I was thinking maybe this had reference to "FacePalm" which could reference Eternal_Fail possibly. Not the best thing I have come up with, but a possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure that WAD isn't adding clues to help mafia. 
In case you're missing the point, your "clues" are pointing towards Picollo and Vegeta, you know, townies. 

Also, you're using parts of words to make your clues...
Lol.





WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase Two Update Two*​
> 
> 
> The admiral landed and *f*ound himself st*a*ring at a little boy, with purple hair hair. He had his arms crossed over his chest and was starin*g* defiantly at the seasoned soldier. Kizaru reached into his jacket to pull out the picture of his tar*g*et.
> ...


 

Oh look, the letters I bolded spelled "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)". That must be a clue pointing towards you.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> The word *You* for starters.



I was referring to your picture and assumed you were acting on his behalf


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I'm pretty sure that WAD isn't adding clues to help mafia.
> In case you're missing the point, your "clues" are pointing towards Picollo and Vegeta, you know, townies.
> 
> Also, you're using parts of words to make your clues...
> ...



Actually I wasn't using parts of words for the facepalm thing, I just picked out those few words. The entire sentence would have worked though. 

Also, I was hinting at Piccolo[since his role was already revealed], I was hinting at Kizaru. Kizaru was the one who delivered the RoundHouse Kick, so I am thinking Cloudkicker may be Kizaru. 

And the last part was uncalled for.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

1. Hyper_Wolfy > ETT
2. Zabuza
3. Cloudkicker > ETT
4. Ice Dragon Chiaotzu
5. Tia Halibel > ETT
6. Hiruzen Sarutobi > ETT
7. LifeMaker > ETT
8. SUNUVMANN > ETT
9. St. Lucifer > ETT
10. Bioness > Mio
11. Jαmes Trunks
12. Final Giku Tenshou Gin
13. Chaos > ETT
14. Darth Nihilus Tien
15. BlackSmoke Mr. Popo
16. Megalith > ETT
17. BROLY > ETT
18. lambda > ETT
19. Butō Renjin Piccolo
20. Hidden Nin > ETT
21. Chibason > ETT
22. Mangekyou SharingAL > ETT
23. Mio > ETT
24. Amrun Zetsu
25. aiyanah > ETT
26. R o f l c o p t e r > ETT
27. Sajin > ETT
28. Stringer Bell > ETT
29. Cycloid > ETT
30. SageMaster
31. Sphyer > ETT
32. LegendaryBeauty Android 18
33. Wez ★
34. Blaze Sasuke
35. Eternal Fail > ETT
36. Fear > ETT
37. Cubey
38. Kakashi Hatake > ETT
39. EnterTheTao Kaname Tousen > Mio
40. Jiraiya the Gallant

*24 - EnterTheTao*
*2 - Mio*

 Not voting: Jiraiya the Gallant, Cubey, Wez, SageMaster, Zabuza

With 31 alive, 16 is majority.





I will clean up the voting list later, since this is so early in the dayphase and I'm too lazy to do it now since it will have to be re-done later anyway.


FAIR WARNING NOW THAT AMRUN IS DOING SOME OF THE VOTECOUNTING:

If you don't bold your vote, *I hate you.*

If you edit your vote to a different person instead of making a new vote, *I hate you.*

If you vote for multiple people in the same vote, *I hate you*.

If you don't make your vote a separate line, *I hate you.*


Get back to towning.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Amrun said:


> 24. Amrun Zetsu



Wait, you turned out to be Zetsu? 

Oh good gravy, if WAD is going to give people roles like this, then we can assume people get their favorite characters...


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you miss the whole phase?

And WAD specifically said I was the exception because I'm special.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

Amrun is a personal friend of mine and Blaze is a player I greatly  respect so I did him the favor of getting Sasuke.

Really, I didn't do what you think I did. That would be too easy, it will probably be the most horrible gameplay and rhetoric I've seen in a mafia game imo


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah, just checked back.  Tia Halibel must be someone who didn't "listen to Amrun's bullshit". Who said that again?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 2, 2011)

Not one thing I have said in this game has been bullshit.  Multiple scum teams afforded me the opportunity to do what I do best.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't say you were _sprouting_ bullshit[though I am curious now that your mafia and no pun intended] but I know there was someone who didn't buy what you were saying...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

lambda said:


> I'd rather follow LB's bullshit than Amrun's, though god know why.
> 
> Though if we assume that's there's even a shred a good sense in what LB's doing right now, I suppose she's Garp and HS is Sengoku and following her lead would be a terrible idea.
> 
> Lynch her first, maybe?



THIS GUY/GIRL!


Who I think is who:


Kizaru     -   CloudKicker

Lambda   -   Tia Harribel


----------



## lambda (Mar 2, 2011)

Why am I Hallibel?


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

We should kill one of the Admirals as soon as possible before they get all bulletproof.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Your Mafia can get one tonight, surely?


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio is *Itachi*.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Exactly. Hook us up, Mio.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 2, 2011)

Smoker is the only one who gets bulletproof really, and the Admirals only get that ability only when they are the only three left, I say we find out who's Garp or Sengoku and lynch them, since they probably protect each other at night. Once that happens try to kill a single admiral and only one of them will gain the logia ability.

Like really the One Piece mafia is doing too well we need to kill them.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> We should kill one of the Admirals as soon as possible before they get all bulletproof.



Dont they become bulletproof if one of them is killed?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 2, 2011)

If one of the Admirals die, then only one of them become BP.  This only happens once. So as long as one of them dies, only one of them will be BP.

At the end of the 5th Phase if all three of the Admirals are alive, they all become BP


----------



## Scar (Mar 2, 2011)

HS ur an idiot...
Why would town be concerned with Tia Harribel she gets one daykill since a teamate died before her other than that shes not even a threat. Seems to me like ur just throwing possible mafia names out to cover ur on ass. Iv suspected u of mafia all along if I had a killing role u would already be dead.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

Just people to know they have an hour to get any last minute intermediate day actions in. Anything else after that is going to be done by the end of the day phase because I will be unavailable for the next 8-10 hours.

Don't want to end it yet as some people need to check in still.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe if you were to spare me next day phase 

Perhaps my first lynch vote next phase might be a One Piece/Bleach mafia member


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> If one of the Admirals die, then only one of them become BP.  This only happens once. So as long as one of them dies, only one of them will be BP.
> 
> At the end of the 5th Phase if all three of the Admirals are alive, they all become BP



Cheers for clarifying dude.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh come on, now. You guys are wasting a lynch. Future Trunks hasn't helped you yet; what makes you think he will?

You're just going to give me my perma-roleblock. And I can't get revenge on Mio with _*that*_. So all that would be left would be to get revenge on the town were I to be killed in such a fashion. And I can promise you: that isn't going to be pretty. So, now, I urge you all to change your votes quickly...


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

I suspect Cubey to be Future Trunks, just putting this out there.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase Two Update One*
> ​
> Zetsu was doing what he usually does. Watching Itachi work his magic on people below his level. Their level. He was so enthused with watching Tousen squirm that he didn't notice the woman levitating several hundred feet above him.
> 
> ...



*[VOTE LYNCH Mio]*

Anyone who isn't a complete fuck knows what to do


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Oh come on, now. You guys are wasting a lynch. Future Trunks hasn't helped you yet; what makes you think he will?
> 
> You're just going to give me my perma-roleblock. And I can't get revenge on Mio with _*that*_. So all that would be left would be to get revenge on the town were I to be killed in such a fashion. And I can promise you: that isn't going to be pretty. So, now, I urge you all to change your votes quickly...


The fact you want to not be lynched this much tells me you WILL do something pretty bad next Night Phase if we spare you.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio is Itachi, Cubey.
**


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish I was Future Trunks, he's awesome. My character is lame as hell


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Mio]*
> 
> Anyone who isn't a complete fuck knows what to do


Everyone figured that Cubey, however we decided to lynch Tao first 

Also Trunks should kill him for us too


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Mio is Itachi, Cubey.



Why the hell do you think I'm lynching him instead of ETT?


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

Why waste a lynch on me, if you get Kabuto, you kill him, me AND Nagato.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> The fact you want to not be lynched this much tells me you WILL do something pretty bad next Night Phase if we spare you.



Should I live through the day phase, my roleblock is not permanent... no one I hit will be disastrously affected. What horror could I do?


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Should I live through the day phase, my roleblock is not permanent... no one I hit will be disastrously affected. What horror could I do?


Roleblocking Dende/Yajirobe, leaving Vegeta still crippled.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> Why waste a lynch on me, if you get Kabuto, you kill him, me AND Nagato.



There you go. Mio doesn't deny being Itachi. Lynching me is a waste of a lynch unless Future Trunks helps you, and obviously he hasn't cared to at this point.

You can kill a definite enemy now. Don't waste the opportunity, town. You'll come to regret it. 



Mio said:


> Roleblocking Dende/Yajirobe, leaving Vegeta still crippled.



Please, Mio. I'm not as smart as you. My team hasn't investigated or had a hunch as to who those people are, either. to go after them would be shooting into the dark.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> There you go. Mio doesn't deny being Itachi. Lynching me is a waste of a lynch unless Future Trunks helps you, and obviously he hasn't cared to at this point.
> 
> You can kill a definite enemy now. Don't waste the opportunity, town. You'll come to regret it.


I'm not Itachi, but since everyone seems to think so, I have no choice but to make arguments from that stand point.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> There you go. Mio doesn't deny being Itachi. Lynching me is a waste of a lynch unless Future Trunks helps you, and obviously he hasn't cared to at this point.
> 
> You can kill a definite enemy now. Don't waste the opportunity, town. You'll come to regret it.
> 
> ...



Very smart, trying to control the pace of the game


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

So... Itachi or Tousen? ETT would be a waste of a lynch until a daykiller gets online (IIRC, we only have Trunks left)

Whereas we can get Kabuto instead of Mio, and kill three birds with one stone.. However that requires hunting Kabuto down first.

So I'm sticking with Mio. He can't be killed off unless lynched, whereas ETT might get doublekilled by opposite Mafia forces during the night phase.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Very smart, trying to control the pace of the game



Trying? 

Maybe the vote is against me, but fact of the matter is this: everyone who has ever stood against the Aizen mafia in this game has died. Mio will be no exception. Aizen-sama finds you all to be amusing little pawns on his game of trolling. 

And now Mio tries to claim she was only "debating from Itachi's standpoint". A load of crock. I'm a puny roleblocker; she turns you into a permanent skitzo. Don't let her fool you. You can end her now.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

Cubey said:


> So... Itachi or Tousen? ETT would be a waste of a lynch until a daykiller gets online (IIRC, we only have Trunks left)
> 
> Whereas we can get Kabuto instead of Mio, and kill three birds with one stone.. However that requires hunting Kabuto down first.
> 
> So I'm sticking with Mio. He can't be killed off unless lynched, whereas ETT might get doublekilled by opposite Mafia forces during the night phase.


I think Future Trunks is already here.

When you kill Kabuto, that will make todays lynch basically worthless. Not that smart.

The other Mafia's aren't as dumb as Bleach to target their allies. Tao living is actually beneficial to them, as he would roleblock a healer preventing Vegeta from recovering.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

ETT should just die for trying to  kill me in Naruto :ho


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Trying?
> 
> Maybe the vote is against me, but fact of the matter is this: everyone who has ever stood against the Aizen mafia in this game has died. Mio will be no exception. Aizen-sama finds you all to be amusing little pawns on his game of trolling.
> 
> And now Mio tries to claim she was only "debating from Itachi's standpoint". A load of crock. I'm a puny roleblocker; she turns you into a permanent skitzo. Don't let her fool you. You can end her now.



She doesnt fool me, but you guys are dangerous controlling the game like this.

Although the OP mafia are on a roll too


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> I think Future Trunks is already here.
> 
> When you kill Kabuto, that will make todays lynch basically worthless. Not that smart.
> 
> The other Mafia's aren't as dumb as Bleach to target their allies. *Tao living is actually beneficial to them*, as he would roleblock a healer preventing Vegeta from recovering.



"Them"? You mean "us"? 

At any rate, if Mio was telling the truth, and she was not Itachi, the other two mafias would defend me and lynch her, because Tousen alive is more useful to them than Itachi alive (Itachi could turn their mafia into a perma-skitzo crew). Obviously, they haven't. Amrun is a prime example. 

@MSAL

We're only dangerous because we keep being prompted. That's how Team Bleach rolls. 

We defend our nakama, and we don't let a single man to strike them go unanswered. Each and every one of you that strikes us will perish. Mio is the newest target to that list.

For Aizen-sama. For Gin's sacrifice.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't see why people would have any incentive to believe you Tao, a confirmed mafia, who from what it seems has no intention to betray Aizen-sama.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> I don't see why people would have any incentive to believe you Tao, a confirmed mafia, who from what it seems has no intention to betray Aizen-sama.



I don't betray my nakama, true. But I defend their memory. And you've soiled it.

You're going to die, just like everyone else who steps against us.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> @MSAL
> 
> We're only dangerous because we keep being prompted. That's how Team Bleach rolls.
> 
> ...



I wont lie, mafia or not, youve made your moves well and ive been impressed.

The town are in a great deal of trouble here. We need Vegeta back


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Aizen-sama finds you all to be amusing little pawns on his game of trolling.


aizen's troll is weak at best
op mafia is out trolling him


----------



## Scar (Mar 2, 2011)

Tao ur gonna die man


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> aizen's troll is weak at best
> op mafia is out trolling him



Funny you should mention that. At the beginning of the game, our Aizen was surprised to discover he had received two roles! 

One read: Sosuke Aizen. The other?

*Fleet Admiral Sengoku.*

Since when were you under the impression?


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

I suggest to take a look at those who voted to lynch me instead of Tao, mostly Bioness, they might be among his team.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> I would say to take a look at those who voted to lynch me instead of Tao, mostly Bioness, they might be among his team.



And I would say to take a look into my obvious truth and lynch Mio. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> And I would say to take a look into my obvious truth and lynch Mio. It's the right thing to do.


We already have an actually confirmed truth that you're mafia, Tao.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok this is the plan. We all Lynch *ETT.* *Future Trunks*, if you see this, kill him again. Next, Yamacha and Krillin use your abilities to lynch *Mio*.



WhatADrag said:


> *Krillin - The Best Friend*
> 
> [Lyncher] - Together with Yamcha, should they choose the same target to be lynched besides the majority, it will add a second lynch.
> [Dragon Ball] - Krillin has possession of one of the Dragon Balls!
> ...



Two confirmed Mafia, dead in one phase. Go go go.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

ETT is totally controlling the pace of the game through information revealing and almost blackmail 

Is he right though


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear, that is a good plan. Nice. 

But will that out them?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Funny you should mention that. At the beginning of the game, our Aizen was surprised to discover he had received two roles!
> 
> One read: Sosuke Aizen. The other?
> 
> ...


obviously WAD wanted to be aizen
i know the real aizen


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, listen to Tao, a mafia, on whose mafia -.-


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

Fuck yeah Fear 



Mio said:


> I think Future Trunks is already here.
> 
> When you kill Kabuto, that will make todays lynch basically worthless. Not that smart.
> 
> The other Mafia's aren't as dumb as Bleach to target their allies. Tao living is actually beneficial to them, as he would roleblock a healer preventing Vegeta from recovering.



I'm seriously not Trunks. When you find out what my role actually is, you will 

Whatever, Itachi's a dangerous fuck. You needa be lynched asap.


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2011)

Are we still on day one?


----------



## Magic (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh shit im already dead lol XD

lol MR POPO 

NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

This is Day 2 bro.

EDIT: rofl BlackSmoke


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Ok this is the plan. We all Lynch *ETT.* *Future Trunks*, if you see this, kill him again. Next, Yamacha and Krillin use your abilities to lynch *Mio*.



I applaud your thinking abilities. 

But, still... for your theory to work, Future Trunks has to attack me first. Future Trunks is a daykiller. So we need to await his attack. But he seems to be an inactifag at this point.

still, I'm a waste of a lynch, and you're putting an awful lot of trust into roles you don't even know the identities to. Plus, don't you remember what Gin told you? You're next.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

inactifags rule
i'm gonna become an inactifag just to sneak by each day


----------



## LifeMaker (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm sure Future Trunks is just ramping up the tension and will wait until the last glorious minute


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Question is, why did an inactifag happen to get the role of future trunks


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

lambda said:


> Why am I Hallibel?


Because, you didn't buy the "bullshit" Amrun spread, so you would probably kill him...



CloudKicker said:


> HS ur an idiot...
> Why would town be concerned with Tia Harribel she gets one daykill since a teamate died before her other than that shes not even a threat. Seems to me like ur just throwing possible mafia names out to cover ur on ass. Iv suspected u of mafia all along if I had a killing role u would already be dead.



:rofl  


Lol You were so phased by my suspections that it is CLEAR you are mafia. 




If town/mafia have a night killing role, I say you waste one of these two[assuming you don't belond to the same mafia].


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Or WAD isn't online when he posted the action. Not that it really matters. The truth is, you townies can't even trust each other. That's why you're going to go out of your way and make a bad lynch on me, the person you should trust.

I've been more honest with you all than most mafia players would ever be with their own mafias. We can all be friends here, you just have to accept it.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

This is confusing

which way is which Towns towning Mafia, or Mafia Mafying Town & Mafia


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

And if you don't buy his word, just read the day update write-up where Zetsu's killed. That should prove it to any doubters.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

lolz we didn't lynch HS last phase
this is gonna be really good


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I applaud your thinking abilities.
> 
> But, still... for your theory to work, Future Trunks has to attack me first. Future Trunks is a daykiller. So we need to await his attack. But he seems to be an inactifag at this point.
> 
> still, I'm a waste of a lynch, and you're putting an awful lot of trust into roles you don't even know the identities to. Plus, don't you remember what Gin told you? You're next.



Oh, Future Trunks will attack you, believe that. Your also *not a waste* of a lynch, and your definitly not convincing anyone, not to mention I don't need to know the identities of my fellow Townie to out you scum. 

Gin? Well, he's dead. Tell Aizen to visit me personally, so I can ram my fist into into his face.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lolz we didn't lynch HS last phase
> this is gonna be really good



Im surprised hes still alive


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lolz we didn't lynch HS last phase
> this is gonna be really good






Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Im surprised hes still alive



Mafia don't waste kills on me since they know I shall be killed by the Town. I am ALWAYS killed by the town. Hell, in the transformer game the townie used his one-time kill just for me. I always die by town hands,


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Mafia don't waste kills on me since they know I shall be killed by the Town. I am ALWAYS killed by the town. Hell, in the transformer game the townie used his one-time kill just for me. I always die by town hands,



I got nothing against you 

I think youre funny 

Sometimes youre just a derp though


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Oh, Future Trunks will attack you, believe that. Your also *not a waste* of a lynch, and your definitly not convincing anyone, not to mention I don't need to know the identities of my fellow Townie to out you scum.
> 
> Gin? Well, he's dead. Tell Aizen to visit me personally, so I can ram my fist into into his face.



Putting so much faith in what you can't even see. And I thought that was my job. 

Insulting Gin's sacrifice was not the best move.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Putting so much faith in what you can't even see. And I thought that was my job.


Religious people will not be happy with you.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I got nothing against you
> 
> I think youre funny
> 
> Sometimes youre just a derp though



Its funny to troll people...


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Its funny to troll people...



Well you have got an ego big enough to fit an army inside....


@ETT you sound more like Aizen than Tousen


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

^                 !


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Bonus*: Goku and Vegeta fuse into Vegito, which allows him to kill *two* targets *per day *and *two targets per night*. However, this will be capable of killing fellow townies. In addition to this, Porunga, the Namekian Dragon will grant a "revival vote" in addition to the next lynch vote.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

^ are those kills randomized?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> @ETT you sound more like Aizen than Tousen



I can't help myself sometimes. Aizen-sama gives me great inspiration. 



Fear said:


> Religious people will not be happy with you.



oh-ho. 

Oh, little Fear... move into place...


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

Probaly sure the ones whos arguing now is all Mafia,and i cant do nothing to them .


----------



## MSAL (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I can't help myself sometimes. Aizen-sama gives me great inspiration.



I bet youre loving this 

One of our important townies is an inactifag and another is frozen solid


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Nah, there's plenty of town afoot. I imagine Future Trunks has taken a peek. Not that he cares, apparently. He's abandoned you, and the only one kindly enough to take you all in is mafia. This is rich!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah, here's another note. If you guys are going to make use of Krillin and Yamcha, the lynchers, you oughta have more than just those two vote and make them obvious. A few townies should vote for Mio.

Otherwise, the lynchers will be revealed. I figure that if I can take Mio down in the same day phase as me, it would be quite glorious... so let's help Yamcha and Krillin out.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Probaly sure the ones whos arguing now is all Mafia,and i cant do nothing to them .


they're all from the same mafia too


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

I will say that I am Yamcha in order to protect the real Yamcha.

I'm really not though.
Is he really not, or is he lying and actually is Yamcha?


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Trunks will eventually wake up, think ''hey ma ballz r itchy'' then log in NF, see this thread, and send his action to kill ETT. I have faith.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Such misguided faith. Trunks is so late. It's obvious he doesn't even care about you anymore. Face it, town. You can't trust each other. You're too puny for that. You can only trust *me*.


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

Can Trunks be roleblocked? If so, that's why there's no action coming in...


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

Trunks is in the thread as we speak


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear alays gets fearing roles .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

I can assure you... my team and I have have not used any roleblock action. We don't even know who Trunks is.

It's obvious Trunks just doesn't care. Maybe you should pay attention to who has your best interests close by... like me.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Fear alays gets fearing roles .


Hello, Stark.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

I Wish i had a pack of wolves,send me some for christmas 
kill me if you will  I pledge loyalty as a townie, I am not scared, I would be laughing if i get killed by a idiot


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I can assure you... my team and I have have not used any roleblock action. We don't even know who Trunks is.
> 
> It's obvious Trunks just doesn't care. Maybe you should pay attention to who has your best interests close by... like me.



There's obvious other people who can roleblock, doesn't matter if you did it or not.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Why are we fighting with ETT still? He's gonna die, we KNOW he is mafia, drop it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Moving into place...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> There's obvious other people who can roleblock, doesn't matter if you did it or not.



Ah, I've been waiting for the lurking fool to come out. You can keep holding on to that will. But Trunks has abandoned you.

You are all like little lost puppies, and Aizen-sama has offered to help. You best take it, town.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I almost forgot to subscribe to this thread.


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

ETT is still under the impression that he can somehow change the lynch..


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

How? Did WhatADrag lie about his role?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Did someone say _under the impression_? 

I've no illusions about who will be lynched. It's Krillin and Yamcha's job to follow through with the double lynch on Mio. I'm just giving it to you guys straight before one of my lives is gone. Don't be so mad because your precious vigilante has abandoned you.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How? Did WhatADrag lie about his role?


Oh my god.

If I rolled my eyes at your incompetent derpness any harder they'd fly out of my skull and kill someone.

Its called "taunting ETT's futile efforts". Christ. You are one stupid gullible fucker.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> If I rolled my eyes at your incompetent derpness any harder they'd fly out of my skull and kill someone.
> 
> Its called "taunting ETT's futile efforts". Christ. You are one stupid gullible fucker.



Futile? I'm pretty sure my effort to get Mio double-lynched is pretty reasonable. 

He needs to read back, but he's too busy being a derp.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2011)

We'll worry about a dying mafioso's accusations next phase. After you're in the ground...if FUCKING FUTURE TRUNKS EVER GETS HIS ASS MOVING.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> We'll worry about a dying mafioso's accusations next phase. After you're in the ground...if *FUCKING FUTURE TRUNKS EVER GETS HIS ASS MOVING.*





At any rate, you won't. Do you forget Madara's war fan? He'll skip next phase because you wasted your chance to lynch Mio now.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't say WhatADrag was lieing I was merely saying that ETT will be lynched so lets not even talk to him. Mafia is Mafia. 

And Sunny, I don't even know who the hell you are, or what the hell you are, you just go back to where ever you came from because I am not in the mood for some 11 year old child who is trying to fit in. 

K Thanks Bye!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> At any rate, you won't. Do you forget Madara's war fan? He'll skip next phase because you wasted your chance to lynch Mio now.


A Mafioso in the hand is worth two in the bush.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> A Mafioso in the hand is worth two in the bush.



But wouldn't handling Mio now be the better option? Then Madara wouldn't skip the next phase and you all would have forever to kill me. come on. Give it a thought.


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH HIRUZEN SARUTOBI]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

This is pathetic ETT, just accept your lynch gracefully and if we are missing the chance to kill a mafia[Mio?] then let townie town.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I didn't say WhatADrag was lieing I was merely saying that ETT will be lynched so lets not even talk to him. Mafia is Mafia.


No I'm pretty sure you questioned whether WAD was lying.


> And Sunny, I don't even know who the hell you are, or what the hell you are, you just go back to where ever you came from because I am not in the mood for some 11 year old child who is trying to fit in.
> 
> K Thanks Bye!


>Being called an 11 year old child on my 22'nd birthday by this incompetent derp.

OH HOW AMUSING


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if the entirety of this page has nothing but Mafia members, except myself, who is currently watching in Other World


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> This is pathetic ETT, just accept your lynch gracefully and if we are missing the chance to kill a mafia[Mio?] then let townie town.



Mio is Itachi. This has been established. Read back.

At any rate, you can kill us both. Vigilantes can't target Mio (she is bulletproof), but if Krillin and Yamcha vote for her along with the majority voting for me, there will be a double lynch. That's what I want, and changing two votes is _very_ viable.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

And your on here on your birthday? Find some friends[make some friends] to celebrate with. And I wasn't questioning if WAD was lieing, it was a retorical question because I doubt WAD got ETT's role wrong.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> No I'm pretty sure you questioned whether WAD was lying.
> 
> >Being called an 11 year old child on my 22'nd birthday by this incompetent derp.
> 
> OH HOW AMUSING



happy birthday.


----------



## Friday (Mar 2, 2011)

Can one of the vigis please kill Hiruzen?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Can one of the vigis please kill Hiruzen?



Why             ?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

if a vigi goes after Hiruzen and not me I'll seriously  IRL.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

someone do it for lulz  its HS's 10 birthday today


----------



## lambda (Mar 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MIO]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> someone do it for lulz  its HS's 10 birthday today


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

ETT, since when were you under the impression that Yamcha and Krillin need a second majority in order to lynch?

Their powers work regardless even if someone only has 1 vote. So practically, we can all keep our majority of votes on you, while Krillin and Yamcha can take out Mio without the need of our assistance.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

I know they don't need a majority. I've been saying that a double lynch is desirable for you guys ever since you pointed it out. But Mio only has 4 votes, one of which is my own. If the town doesn't cover Krillin and Yamcha, they will be found out.


----------



## Savage (Mar 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch EnterTheTao]*

Very easy choice.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

lol thoughts on this game 


Darth Nihilus said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the entirety of this page has nothing but Mafia members, except myself, who is currently watching in Other World



_*votes: *_


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Amrun* -> EnterThetaos
*Sunuvmann* -> EnterTheTao
*Sphyer* -> EnterTheTao
*EnterTheTao* -> Mio
*Cycloid* -> EnterTheTao
*Tia Halibel* -> EnterTheTao
*Eternal Fail* -> EnterTheTao
*St. Lucifer* -> EnterTheTao > Hiruzen Sarutobi
*Mio* -> EnterTheTao
*Jαmes* -> EnterTheTao
*Bioness* -> Mio
*Kakashi Hatake* -> EnterTheTao
*Mangekyou SharingAL* -> EnterTheTao
*LifeMaker* -> EnterTheTao
*Chaos* -> EnterTheTao
*Hyper_Wolfy* -> EnterTheTao
*aiyanah* -> EnterTheTao
*Fear* -> EnterTheTao
*Stringer Bell* -> EnterTheTao
*CloudKicker* -> EnterTheTao
*Sajin* -> EnterTheTao
*lambda* -> EnterTheTao > Mio
*Megalith* -> EnterTheTao
*Hidden Nin* -> EnterTheTao
*R o f l c o p t e r* -> EnterTheTao
*Chibason* -> EnterTheTao
*Hiruzen Sarutobi* -> EnterTheTao
*Cubey* -> Mio
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> EnterTheTao

*EnterTheTao -> 22 votes
Mio -> 4 votes
Hiruzen Sarutobi -> 1 vote*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

you missed lambda, aiyanah.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

Mafia is skemming .


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> you missed lambda, aiyanah.



edited for correctness


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Change your vote St.Lucifer!


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

its just one vote


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey aiyanah, Homestuck told me you love me, is that true?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen, why u mad?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hey aiyanah, Homestuck told me you love me, is that true?



aiyanah is a guy you dummy


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Cuz, St. Lucifer is being a doody face mc. sneezinator...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> aiyanah is a guy you dummy



Seriously what is your problem? You give me an attitude in the Pokemon game, an attitude here, what did I ever do to you to make you so butthurt?


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Seriously what is your problem? You give me an attitude in the Pokemon game, an attitude here, what did I ever do to you to make you so butthurt?



"Attitude" implies you can hear "tone."  This is the internet.  There is no tone.  Take the words for what they are.  aiyanah is a guy.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> "Attitude" implies you can hear "tone."  This is the internet.  There is no tone.  Take the words for what they are.  aiyanah is a guy.



So? Who said I was a guy?

And you can still be butthurt over the internet.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Hey aiyanah, Homestuck told me you love me, is that true?


lol no
home says many things
its a skill to work through what is bullshit and what isn't


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Everywhere I go, I just see Hiruzen getting attacked.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Everywhere I go, I just see Hiruzen getting attacked.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So? Who said I was a guy?
> 
> And you can still be butthurt over the internet.



It would take a stunning intellect or a telepathic mind to truly perceive someone as "butthurt" over the internet.  I don't see what's so hurtful about my posts in the first place, I'm very tame compared to most of the shit other people say


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

HS Is a good punchbag on the internet


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

But the fact is, you don't have a reason in the first place to hate on me. Half the people who hate me don't have reasons. They just follow the crowd. 

"Oh, you guys don't like that guy? Well then me either!"

Unless I have actually had an argument with you, you cannot talk.



And its funny how you need to be behind a computer to hate on me and talk shit.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But the fact is, you don't have a reason in the first place to hate on me. Half the people who hate me don't have reasons. They just follow the crowd.
> 
> "Oh, you guys don't like that guy? Well then me either!"
> 
> ...



What is this?  I don't even.  What is your definition of hating exactly...you take things too seriously


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

keep going
this phase could be more interesting than it already is


----------



## Savage (Mar 2, 2011)

Fight, fight, fight, fight, fight, fight, fight, fight, fight.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

I am glad HS Didnt die on day 1 .


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

we could kill HS now, guys... just for the lulz.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

I wasn't even trying to piss him off, I said "dummy".  But the way he exploded over something so small as if it's a big deal, as if _he's_ a big deal, definitely doesn't go over well with me.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

But then how much fun would the game be after that?


I am a big deal!


to be honest I:


I bring the heat
and I drop the beat
When you say something I just repeat!


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

HS.

Shut. The. Fuck. Up.

*[VOTE LYNCH MIO]*

We need more people to help cloud judgment on who is who. Yamcha and Krillin better be fucking active.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

oh my god


----------



## Savage (Mar 2, 2011)

Now we just wait for WAD to end the phase. But in the mean time, please enjoy this delightful scruffle between HS and HN


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't make me drag you into this JTG.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Now even the people who want the phase to end aren't waiting for Trunks. 

It does me well to know that the town can't even trust the town.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 2, 2011)

Since night phase is coming, its time to post these.



			
				Night 1 Update 3 said:
			
		

> He let out a sobbing cry as he focused his ki and blew himself up along with his *aggressor*.


 
   Look at any of Chaos' posts. What does his location say? "Set by *Agressor"* *Chaos is Nagato*



			
				Night 1 Update 1 said:
			
		

> Akainu spotted his target first. That scum. He will surely be a *hero* for his completion of this objective. Nobody defies justice.
> 
> Akainu: That's what you get when you oppose *heroes*.



Who is a *hero* in this game? 


*HERO OF HYRULE*

*HERO OF HYRULE*

One of them is *Akainu*



			
				Night 1 Update 1 said:
			
		

> With the fastest roundhouse kick *ever not seen*, Piccolo's head was caved in by the kick as his body was sent thousands of meters through several cliffs and ridges until every bone in his body was broken.



How do you NOT see a kick? By dying without *noticing it*. What does *Cloudkicker*'s title say? *"Haa... YOUR ALEADY DEAD"*

Cloudkicker is probably *Kizaru*



			
				Night 1 Update 1 said:
			
		

> That bastard wouldn't *slither* away from the Prince again.


  Vegeta was targeting Kabuto at first.



			
				Cont'd said:
			
		

> He smirked to himself slyly and closed his eyes.
> 
> _*Than he got frozen.*_


 What does *Hidden Nin's *biography say? *"Everything begins in darkness and everything ends in darkness"  *What did Vegeta see the whole time he was being frozen? Did I mention his eyes were shut?[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

* You know what to do Goku, I leave the rest to you. *


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't have a signature.  Anyway, what do Krillin and Yamcha do when they're active anyway?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

where is Drag? 

and if Krillin and Yamcha both vote for Mio, there will be a double lynch. Mio and I.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah I see...

*[Change Vote: Lynch Mio]*

Who else has voted for Mio so far?


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Vegeta was targeting Kabuto at first.





Megalith said:


> Vegeta was targeting Kabuto at first.





Megalith said:


> Vegeta was targeting Kabuto at first.





Megalith said:


> Vegeta was targeting Kabuto at first.



Interesting.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 2, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> I don't have a signature.  Anyway, what do Krillin and Yamcha do when they're active anyway?



Whoops I meant your biography. Thanks for point that out.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

If we actually think Vegeta was targeting Kabuto first perhaps it would be wiser to off Kabuto than to off Mio...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

we don't know who Kabuto is. 

If my mafia knew, we would've shared it by now.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

Fuck that.  I'm not voting to kill Kabuto before Mio.    So assuming I'm say Krillin, Yamcha would be able to vote for Mio and she's _automatically _lynched along with you?


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> where is Drag?
> 
> and if Krillin and Yamcha both vote for Mio, there will be a double lynch. Mio and I.



But not a double kill unfortunately


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Fuck that.  I'm not voting to kill Kabuto before Mio.    So assuming I'm say Krillin, Yamcha would be able to vote for Mio and she's _automatically _lynched along with you?



If they both reach the same vote, the person they vote for is added as a double lynch. check the dual role list.

and it would be a double kill if Trunks still loved you guys... but obviously he doesn't.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

If we kill Kabuto both Itachi and Nagato die along with him. 

So, like, if Vegeta actually attacked him...


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Unless I'm speaking goddamn mexican to you all, why can't we just:



Fear said:


> Ok this is the plan. We all Lynch *ETT.* *Future Trunks*, if you see this, kill him again. Next, Yamacha and Krillin use your abilities to lynch *Mio*.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Megalith- To add to your theory that Kizaru is Cloudkicker[which I have been saying for 10 pages now], Kizaru delivered a ROUNDHOUSE KICK to Piccolo, Kick is the key word.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 2, 2011)

We are doing that as long as they're active you massive ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  Someone just needs to bring the Wolf Fang Fist to my Destructo Disk.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Now, Dende or that fat shit Yajirobe needs to find Vegeta, and heal him. Though that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Akoji will probably try to use his abilities again. 

How cute, that Akoji found Vegeta straight away. They must really be scared of this player.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

We lynch ETT, Trunks kills CloudKicker, and Mio gets double lynched.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

Everyone's checked in with a post or vote, majority has been reached. Blah blah blah.

Ending day phase in half an hour while I take care of somet things at home. No more new votes will count. Tao will be lynched and I have some day actions to submit (yes, including F.Trunks attack). You can generate discussion, but day phase is effectively while I work the write-ups.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

Pretty sure Yamcha/Krillin are already going to do that. Let them be, Fear 



WhatADrag said:


> Everyone's checked in with a post or vote, majority has been reached. Blah blah blah.
> 
> Ending day phase in half an hour while I take care of somet things at home. No more new votes will count. Tao will be lynched and I have some day actions to submit *(yes, including F.Trunks attack).* You can generate discussion, but day phase is effectively while I work the write-ups.



Holy shit, he's still with us


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> We lynch ETT, Trunks kills CloudKicker, and Mio gets double lynched.



SMH. 

What game are you playing?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Future Trunks didn't forget you fuckers after all. Aw. It's been fun. But don't forget... don't raise your voice at Aizen-sama. He might not like it very much.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> SMH.
> 
> What game are you playing?



What do you mean?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 2, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What do you mean?



Why do you think everyone has been shouting for F. Trunks to attack ETT?  He won't die just by lynching...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Future Trunks, I'm sure you won't go against my word. Don't go out of your way to try and be useful. Inevitably it always fails when people like me are in the equation.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Everyone's checked in with a post or vote, majority has been reached. Blah blah blah.
> 
> Ending day phase in half an hour while I take care of somet things at home. No more new votes will count. *Tao will be lynched* and I have *some day actions* to submit (yes, including *F.Trunks attack*). You can generate discussion, but day phase is effectively while I work the write-ups.



Just as fucking planned.


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

As you guys can see I'm not Itachi or else Nagato would have killed either Krillin and Yamcha, but now it's too late to change votes -.-


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

future trunks?


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

Fuck you, you're a Uchiha and we're going to watch you shake and run like Ando said


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Nagato would waste a super attack on them? rich. 

You're Itachi, Mio. Just face it. It's really quite releasing to admit to being mafia like this. Trust me. You taught me that joy.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn, Madara's and Aizen's mafia must be *really* pissed at me. 



Townies gonna town. And as long as I am alive, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will not last. I will lead us to victory.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Damn, Madara's and Aizen's mafia must be *really* pissed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> Townies gonna town. And as long as I am alive, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will not last. I will lead us to victory.



Pissed at you? You're the pawn, Fear. And you've fallen into place masterfully, by the looks of it.

Don't raise your voice to loud; Aizen-sama might not be so forgiving to you come the night.


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

By night, *you'll* be out of the game.


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

It's over Mafia bros


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey, Drag, tell me... is it too late for people to change their day actions?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

_*Perfect!*_

WAD has just informed me via PM that you can't change your day abilities right now. Very perfect. I just want the town to know one thing, straight from my nakama, Stark.



_*"Los Lobos."*_


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 2, 2011)

SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.

Your prodding isn't going to heighten or diminish the level of trolling, so just wait for the actions to blossom and stop talking so much.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh, I just want to get my last words in. Come now; I probably won't be alive by the time day comes. You guys better hope Future Trunks really did ignore you all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Day Phase Two Ends*​
The Z fighters had closed in on Tousen's location. Itachi was long gone. Once they got there he was disoriented and confused, but still conscious and fighting. They spammed him with all sorts of energy attacks. He dodged most of them but still took heavy hits. At this rate, he was not going to survive. 

Tousen: "_Suzumushi Hyakushiki: Grillar Grillo"_



*EnterTheTao[Tousen*] has survived a lynch. He now has one life left. *He has activated his Resurrecion ability.*​

Even though he had become far more powerful, he still did not want to engage this powerful group of fighters so he fled. He was flying away, and getting near base, when a rift opened in space. A purple-haired swordsman came blitzing at Tousen.

Future Trunks: Now I will finish you off!

But before he made contact, he was rushed by several wolves and bitten. They completely subdued him.

​
Stark: I knew you would make such a move after taking out Gin. It is just as Aizen foresaw.

Stark then charged up his Cero and blasted away the time traveling Trunks.

*Cubey[Future Trunks]* was killed by Stark's protection ability being used on Tousen.​
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Elsewhere, Majin Buu was restless. 

Buu: "Buu hungry! Buu eat now!". 

He glanced at the closest person to him and smiled "YOU MAKE YUMMY CHOCOLATE", and with his antennae, turned Dende into chocolate and ate him. Delicious.



*LifeMaker[Dende]* has been eated by *Majin Buu*.

Dende drops his *[Dragonball]*. Town now possesses 1/7 Dragon Balls.

*DAY TWO ENDS
NIGHT TWO BEGINS
NO TALKING. PLEASE SUBMIT YOUR ACTIONS*​


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]np3xXNp4Osw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh shi


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for the night post 
but it must be said
lolz
lulz have been had 
gg bleach mafia


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 2, 2011)

Cubey is future trunks!?

CUBEY?!

Who the fuck would entrust Vigilante to Cubey?!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 2, 2011)

Told you I randomized almost every role 

Now guys, no talking. Just submit your actions


----------



## Mio (Mar 2, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Cubey is future trunks!?
> 
> CUBEY?!
> 
> Who the fuck would entrust Vigilante to Cubey?!


I FUCKING CALLED IT

ALSO

HAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2011)

What the hell? Mafia can protect during the day? This game is fucking rigging for mafia to win no matter what!


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry for posting WaD, BUT:

HAHAHAHAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



I usually don't laugh maniacally like that on the Internet, BUT FUCKING SHIT THAT WAS SO FUNNY. CUBEY HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAAHA.

Buu also killed Yajirobe, one person who could save Vegeta. 

It's fucking confirmed. Tia Halibel is Tia Halibel.

Aizen is being played by WaD himself.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry, just had to


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Sorry for posting WaD, BUT:
> 
> HAHAHAHAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...




i swear i know everyones role already


----------



## Fear (Mar 2, 2011)

Aiyanah, we need to make a new section in the wiki. 

It shall be called ''Memorable moments.''

For moments in mafia games where shit got to funny or awesome.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 2, 2011)

Fear said:


> Aiyanah, we need to make a new section in the wiki.
> 
> It shall be called ''Memorable moments.''
> 
> For moments in mafia games where shit got to funny or awesome.


its fucking going up tomorrow

this moment and the sinister six trolling using the negate in CR's game are going in


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

**NIGHT 2 ALERT: A SPECIAL ABILITY HAS BEEN USED**​
Madara paced furiously after receiving the loss of Sasuke and his subordinate Zetsu. Itachi stood before him, alongside Nagato and Kabuto. Kabuto flicked his tongue and snickered. 

Kabuto: "Orders..._sir_?"

Madara drew his war fan and swung it with gesture. 

Madara: _"In a world of darkness, only those with the Sharingan will be the light."_

He then faced north and teleported away. The hunt was on. They dare challenge the almightiness of the Uchiha?



*Madara* has used his *[War Fan]*. At the conclusion of Night Phase Two, Day Phase Three will be skipped and we will automatically transition into Night Phase Three*.​
*As a result, Goku will be delayed to fire his Spirit Bomb at the end of Day 4, instead of the end of Night 3.


**NIGHT PHASE TWO CONTINUES**​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

*Night Phase Two End
*​
Itachi was following the commands of Kabuto. Who was following Madara's command. He was just an undead slave who could not resist the effects of Edo Tensei. He was going to be controlled in death as he was controlled in life. His target appeared. He shunshin'd over in front of her making her drop her groceries.

Bulma: W-Who are you?

He answered by slitting her throat with his kunai, leaving her to bleed to death.



*Megalith[Bulma]* has been killed by the *Naruto Mafia.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
​

Yajirobe was just strutting along, walking down the road when he came across Vegeta! But he was frozen stiff! Oh man! What to do! Vegeta was a total jerk. But he was strong, Yajirobe wouldn't mind having Vegeta freed if he can protect him from all other crazy bozos. He reached into his Senzu bean bag, and grabbed one. He rubbed the oil from it where Vegeta's mouth was, and the ice thawed enough for an opening. He popped the Senzu bean in there.

Vegeta began to thaw out as all the ice melted away. He was freed. But he felt suddenly compelled to kill this bumbling idiot. It was strange, he disliked him, but not enough to randomly kill him. He charged up his Final Flash.

Yajirobe: HEY! What a minute man! Are you seriously going to kill me after I just saved your life?

Suddenly Vegeta's vision turned negative-scale. And the image of him about to kill this fatso was fractured. What was happening? A voice called out to him from inside his head.

​
Itachi: You have been a nuisance. You will not be the one to kill this man.

Yajirobe, not sure what happened, turned to flee. But he ran straight into this sketal-looking corpse with red hair and ripple patterns around his purple eyes. Who the hell is this jerk? The corpse reached out and grabbed him by his head. He then summoned an ethereal looking Dragon which crashed into the restrained Yajirobe and stole away his soul.


Meanwhile, Vegeta started seeing images of Trunks and Bulma dying. What is this! What was happening to him?

Itachi: You will now live on the remainder of your existence seeing how they died. How I killed your wife. How your child died, both the one in this timeline and from the future. You will see this until you go mad. Even then in your insanity, these will be the only images you could ever perceive again.




*Vegeta* has been permanently mindfucked by *Itachi's* Tsukiyomi!
*Cloudkicker[Yajirobe]* was killed by *Nagato's* *[Gedo Mazo]*. *Nagato's* only remaining special ability is *[Rinne Tensei]*.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------​

The Admirals continued their assault. They would surely win this war - the world depended on it.

Akainu, as always, was first to reach and complete his objective. It was this fat, pink, marshmallow looking individual. He walked up to him calmly.

Buu: Huh? Who you? You make Buu nervous. Buu mad! Buu turn you into chocolate!

Akainu responded with a magma fist through the fat tub of lard's abdomen. This marshmallow was one that was too roasted to become a S'mores.



*Eternal Fail[Majin Buu]* was killed by *Akainu.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Kizaru landed and found his target. Who was gripping his head and screaming madly. Well, this made it easy. He simply pointed his finger and fired through the man's heart. He collapsed. Gooooooood. A job well done. Kizaru flashed away.

Vegeta, even though he had gone mad, and felt the pain of his heart bleeding, for his fallen family and because his heart was bleeding. But he would not die! He had to become the best!




*Vegeta* survived an attack from *One Piece Mafia* due to his *[Pride]*. The next attack on him will kill him. His actions will still be randomized.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Hidden Nin[????] was killed by ????[????]
*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------​

Madara witnessing all this smirked to himself. These bastards will know real war.




*Night Phase Two has ended.
Day Phase Three has been skipped.
Night Phase Three begins. Please submit your new actions.
NO TALKING STILL.*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay, I'm back. I need to send out the Night PMs now for this new night phase. Sorry!

The master list should be completely updated now. Players left, killers left, roleblockers left, special killers left, dragon balls left...Oh Yeah.

*With Bulma and Yajirobe's Death, town has two more Dragon Balls! They now have a confirmed 3/7 Dragon Balls!*

Mmm...besides that. I think I got everything covered. If anyone has questions PM me. I may update this post if I forgot something.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

*Night Phase Three End*​
Vegeta got up on his feet wobbly. His vision was blurred and he had a severe case of vertigo. Curses, who could be on such a level as the Prince of all Saiyans besides Goku? His vision came into focus on...it was Gohan! Goku's son. Damn him, he would know what it's like to lose a son. He charged up his Big Bang Attack, but was stopped by a tremendous punch caving in his solar plexus. He spat up blood, that bastard! He was sent flying into a cliff.

Garp: Bwahahaha. In the name of justice, I can't let you harm any innocents!



_*Vegeta*_ attempted to randomly kill *Gohan*. But he was stopped by *Garp.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Akainu continued in his violent vigilance to eradicate the scum of the earth. He had locked on his target, and was prepared to attack when suddenly a deafening cry stopped him in his tracks. What is this?

Tousen descended. 

Tousen: It's my Zanpakuto, and is far more powerful now that I am in my Resurrecion form. Now fall.

Akainu had walked right into a trap. He collapsed to the ground unconscious.

​
*Akainu's* kill failed as he was roleblocked by *Tousen.* He will be permanently roleblocked unless fed "Meat" from his team's Food Cart next phase.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Kizaru had no problem getting to his target. The Supreme Kai turned around in panic as his life flashed before his eyes.



*Sunuvmann[Supreme Kai]* was killed by *Kizaru*

_*Bero Bero Bero*_ Kizaru's snail phone went off.
​
Kizaru: Mushi Mushi?
Sengoku: Kizaru! Be careful! The heinous criminal known as Madara Uchiha has been reported in your area!

Kizaru's color of observation tracked movement. He started firing a laser barrage throughout the area. A sinister voice sounded off all around him.

Madara: "Ha ha ha...how unfortunate, you are a man made of light, yet you cannot react at the speed of light. Better luck next time, perhaps."

With that, his presence vanished.

*One Piece Mafia* failed to kill *Madara*!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
​
Aokiji was lazily riding his bicycle across the ocean, ready to fulfill his mission. Just chilling. When suddenly a man appeared in front of him, standing in water, with a black coat with red cloud designs and red eyes.

Itachi: "I hear your weakness is this very ocean."

With that he moved faster than Aokiji's haki could register, and was grabbed by his neck and slammed off his bike straight into the ocean, where he could do nothing but sink like a hammer, and drown...

*Chaos[Aokiji]* was killed by *Team Naruto.*

_**AKAINU* HAS GAINED THE *[LOGIA]* ABILITY*_
​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

​
Kenshin was strumming happily. He had not seen violence in such a long time. The last couple of people he met had turned out not to be killers. Once in a while, sure, he had to draw his blade and beat common hooligans with the backside of it, but that was life, wasn't it? He was alarmed as someone managed to sneak up on him. He drew his blade in a guard position by his chest as a kunai scratched alongside of it.

Itachi: You don't possess enough...hatred.

They both leaped back when Kenshin was attacked by a giant man and a scantily clad well-endowed woman. He dodged the old man and prepared to counter-strike the woman with the back of his blade when suddenly a group of wolves attacked him. He easily dispatched them.

Stark: Impressive...he was able to counter Los Lobos.

This was becoming a difficult situation for Kenshin. He decided to tactically retreat. Who were these guys? They were strong. And they tried to kill him. Kenshin will not allow these killers to continue their existence.

​
*Itachi *attempted to Tsukiyomi *Kenshin*, but being the top samurai of all time he could not be defeated, even by one of the best ninja of all time.

*[????]* attempted to kill *[????]*. It did not succeed.

*Stark's* protection wolves saved *Halibel* from *Kenshin*, however *Kenshin* easily euthanized the mutts.

*Night Phase Three Ends
Day Phase Four Begins
YOU MAY NOW POST*​


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow. Confusing Night though not that bad of damage, most attacks failed....


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> Fires usually tend to cause havoc, disasters or *Chaos.*






WhatADrag said:


> *Chaos[Aokiji]* was killed by *Team Naruto.*
> 
> _**AKAINU* HAS GAINED THE *[LOGIA]* ABILITY*_​


​ 

None of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) believed me.


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

Fuck you.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

Wtf? You related Fire to Chaos...Akoji is the exact opposite of Fire


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch lambda]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

It's better to lynch EnterTheTao/Tousen with a permanent roleblock than me currently, Fear.

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear, you were relating it to Naruto. Chaos is part of the OP mafia.. You were trying to say that Chaos is part of the Naruto mafia and able to use Tsukiyomi, so he was either Sasuke, Madara, or Itachi.. none of them..


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Wtf? You related Fire to Chaos...Akoji is the exact opposite of Fire



But I was right. Derp.

And actually, I wasn't relating it to Naruto. The first dayphase was from the OP mafia.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

True, but not for the right reasons.. Herp Derp.


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio was said to be kabuto, correct?


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

You were right that he was mafia... but that's just 50/50. -_- Anyone has a good chance at pointing fingers at who is in a mafia at this point.

Mio = Itachi.


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Mio was said to be kabuto, correct?


Not really.

EnterTheTao, a confirmed mafia, was saying I'm Itachi. It's up to you to believe him, however him being Tousen is currently a higher threat than me. Lynching him is a better choice.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

Lets all lynch Tia Halibel[lamdba]


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Lets all lynch Tia Halibel[lamdba]


He's Halibel?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

all of you are fucking mafia
all of you >.>
btw ETT is confirmed mafia
lessons from the LD (why dont people ever lynch the confirmed mafia?)
*[vote lynch ETT]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch ETT]*

Forgot about his permanate rollblock.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> He's Halibel?



Yes sir         .


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> Not really.
> 
> EnterTheTao, a confirmed mafia, was saying I'm Itachi. It's up to you to believe him, however him being Tousen is currently a higher threat than me. Lynching him is a better choice.



Ok, but wasn't someone said to be kabuto? It was at the beginning.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Lets all lynch Tia Halibel[lamdba]



lies
Tia Halibel is Tia Halibel


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

We are getting raped.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

It sucks, we are gonna waste a lynch on a permanantly useless mafia...


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

It would've been funny if Vegeta killed Gohan.

Townies gonna town.

But OP knows who Vegeta is? He's gone during this night phase.


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

OP knows who Vegeta is.
Bleach knows who Vegeta is.
Naruto knows who Vegeta is.


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

Vegeta, how many people know your identity?

OVER 9000!!!!!!!!

*[vote lynch EnterTheTao]*

can we speed this phase up?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 3, 2011)

ETT roleblocked Akainu who can now only be killed by lynch, I suppose he might as well give us Akainu's identity.

*[Vote lynch EnterTheTao]* for now.

And if Vegeta is who I think he is only the laziest people haven't figured him out by now.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Mar 3, 2011)

Damn.  I got killed by Missingo.  Good luck Town.


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

^You kinda role hinted very obviously earlier anyway, so hiding that kill wasn't worth it. Silly Bleach Mafia -_-


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Vote Lynch Mio]*


Why not Tao? Are you in Bleach Mafia?


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> Why not Tao? Are you in Bleach Mafia?



I've actually got a full list of possible Bleach Mafia members.

Bioness - Barragan
Hyper Wolfy - Stark
Tia Halibel - Halibel
Sajin - Aizen


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> I've actually got a full list of possible Bleach Mafia members.
> 
> Bioness - Barragan
> Hyper Wolfy - Stark
> ...


Goku should take a look at this.


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch ETT]*

You're confirmed mafia and is still alive. You got to go.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> I've actually got a full list of possible Bleach Mafia members.
> 
> Bioness - Barragan
> Hyper Wolfy - Stark
> ...



Nice list.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 3, 2011)

There are a lot of suspicions, this lynch needs to be first.
*
[Vote Lynch ETT]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> I've actually got a full list of possible Bleach Mafia members.
> 
> Bioness - Barragan
> Hyper Wolfy - Stark
> ...



100% prooved


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

There's a dude not in this game lurking in this thread.

Creeper.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

Who, Kizaru?


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Sajin said:


> 100% prooved



Misconception: Real list 200% prooved.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 3, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *
> 
> *As a result, Goku will be delayed to fire his Spirit Bomb at the end of Day 4, instead of the end of Night 3.
> 
> *NIGHT PHASE TWO CONTINUES*​*​


*


We still have Goku to bring us back into the game. He should strike at the end of this phase.



EnterTheTao said:



Perfect!

WAD has just informed me via PM that you can't change your day abilities right now. Very perfect. I just want the town to know one thing, straight from my nakama, Stark.



"Los Lobos."

  

Click to expand...


The irony of future trunks getting killed is that Starrk being used was foreshadowed before his death 

Also, Starrks ability is in the role list.

Oh fuck, ETT played it masterfully, and drew us in taking our attention away from everything.*​


----------



## Sajin (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> Misconception: Real list 200% prooved.



Who said percents go from 0 to 100?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> I've actually got a full list of possible Bleach Mafia members.
> 
> Bioness - Barragan
> Hyper Wolfy - Stark
> ...



good luck with that list bud


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Who, Kizaru?



Yup. And he's still doing it. lol


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> Misconception: Real list 200% prooved.


It might be true, notice how almost all in it jumped on you for it


----------



## Olivia (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> It might be true, notice how almost all in it jumped on you for it



Funny, I noticed the same thing. Although I was the first to post, and then I saw others posting and thought _"Fuck, now I'm going to look suspicious."_ And look, that's what happened. 

Oh well, I can't help it if people believe if I'm a certain character or not.


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> It might be true, notice how almost all in it jumped on you for it



You know what makes it even more funny? They know I got them. 

Their probably pissed, so their likely to out me by next phase.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys, I have something important to tell you. I would also like Goku to not only listen to what I have to say but do it as well. First thing I have to say though is the following.

*I AM MAFIA*



Now that we got that out of the way, don't worry about the faction I'm from because that's something I cannot say due to breaking the rules by role revealing. Long story short, I want Goku to kill the following people with the spirit bomb. Do not listen to anybody else. You will listen to me because if you don't, I will forever call you a fucking idiot and the townies idiots as well. I am mafia and I have my "suspicions" so you do what I say right now because your spirit bomb can not harm townies and only mafia members and you have nothing to lose from listening to my "suggestion"

Kill the following people

Lynch EnterTheTao

Kill the following people with the spirit bomb

Zabuza
Mio
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL


For the love of all that is holy, I will even have WAD modkill me at the end of the phase if it will get you do follow this list. I am mafia and at the same time, I have my own goal. I want to troll my enemy mafia factions hard. Even if I die, I don't mind. My life is just a small price to pay for this. If by any chance you do not follow my list (even after I willingly have WAD kill me who is a confirmed mafia member), I will be convinced you are a fucking idiot of the highest order.

Town has nothing to lose from this. You guys have foolishly let your selves get manipulated by the people who are too scared to put their lives on the line. As a result, you let faulty logic allow the wrong people to control you into making the wrong decisions. You have paid a great price in this game but now I will give you the hope you need. You're chances of winning will greatly increase while the mafia's will have taken their respective blows. At the same time, I will have trolled this game the way I wanted to from deep within The Heart. This is the core of my ART.

I swear....

*KILL THESE PEOPLE

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, GOKU

DO WHAT I'M SAYING!

THE MAFIA'S WILL SUFFER A HUGE BLOW

TOWN WILL HAVE A GREATER CHANCE AT WINNING AFTER THEIR CURRENT BEATING WHICH LEAVES THEM WILL SMALL HOPE

MY LIST IS THAT HOPE!

DO YOU UNDERSTAND!?

KILL THESE FOLLOWING FUCKING PEOPLE WITH THE SPIRIT BOMB



Zabuza
Mio
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL



I'LL EVEN HAVE HAVE WAD MODKILL ME LATER IN THE PHASETO REVEAL MY MAFIA ROLE TO PROVE I'M DEAD FUCKING SERIOUS. IF SOMEONE KILLS ME RIGHT NOW EARLY IN THE PHASE THEN IT SHOWS THAT THEIR AFRAID OF ME.


OH AND MAFIA FACTIONS....


COME AT ME
*


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Sph gonna Sph.


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2011)

tl;dr 

*dead*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

And before someone says "DERPITY DERP, WHY DA MAFIA HELPING THE TOWN! WE CAN'T TRUST MAFIA!", I'm not helping you guys. I'm helping my friends by killing our competition and you happen to get a huge bonus from this as well. In other words, we have similar interests. So anybody that opposes me, I dare you right now.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh Shhiiiiii-


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Zabuza
> Mio
> St. Lucifer
> Aiyanah
> Mangekyou SharingAL



Naruto Mafia get.



Fear said:


> Bioness - Barragan
> Hyper Wolfy - Stark
> Tia Halibel - Halibel
> Sajin - Aizen



Bleach Mafia Get.

Me and Sph are soloing this game.


----------



## Juri (Mar 3, 2011)

oh wow.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll show you what it means to have balls

This is my ART


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2011)

Holy crap Fear. You ain't soloing shit.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 3, 2011)

Sphyer in Hyper TrollArt Mode 

Edited for truth


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm happy to give my life up to troll the opposing mafia to kingdom come

This is why I live


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

sphy this is why your awesome


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Holy crap Fear. You ain't soloing shit.



No wonder people dislike you, your a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) attention whore.


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear said:


> Naruto Mafia get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're always wrong, Vegeta. you should've killed Gohan.

So sphyer's in the Bleach Mafia? Hm..


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello, OP mafia member.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Fear, you make a bad Vegeta by the way.


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Fear, you make a bad Vegeta by the way.



Meh, just playing for the lolz. As soon as I saw the amount of players with abilities, I thought fuck it.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

lol Fear is obvious vegeta 
btw, i cant believe you guys stopped vegeta from killing gohan


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

I practically gave myself away.


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

They should've known he was going after gohan.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 3, 2011)

What an artful list


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

It should tell you guys something when all Mafias are trying to kill me


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

WAD didn't randomize the list at all

Fear = Vegeta
Amrun = Zetsu
Mangekyou SharingAL = Madara
List goes on.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2011)

We're on an anime forum, we all have our preferences to certain Anime's mainly the HST, so of course a bunch of us will get roles relating to our avatars/likes/names


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

By the way guys

This is just my guess but I suspect the reason why Vegeta attacked Gohan is due to his Skitzo powers. It just so happened that Bleach mafia used Aizen's skill also to switch Garp and Gohan's targets to each other which explains why Garp would protect Gohan's life right now. 

This is just my guess though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

I so did randomize the list. I already admitted to 3-4 role assignments, but RNG is a wondrous thing.

Did you really think I would give Cubey the important town role of daytime vigi?


----------



## Fear (Mar 3, 2011)

Townies are getting raped, regardless.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> WAD didn't randomize the list at all
> 
> Fear = Vegeta
> Amrun = Zetsu
> ...



this
definitely this 
*[change vote lynch WAD]*
might as well lynch Aizen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

The one who is raping the game most is Kenshin, actually.

Only two people in the game can currently deal with him: Gohan with Super Kamehameha and Kizaru's skitzo 50-50 special attack. If both of these two die, mafia will have no chance of winning as Kenshin will be ensured to survive the rest of the game.

(Although he could also be sealed by Roshi's Mafuba, though it would be counter-productive to town)


----------



## Chibason (Mar 3, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *I so did randomize the list.* I already admitted to 3-4 role assignments, but RNG is a wondrous thing.



O rly? Then how the hell do you explain me getting the role of Liu Kang?!


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, Kenshins manliness knows no bounds.

The size of his advantage over everybody is ridiculous.

He's basically been beastly so far.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 3, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> The one who is raping the game most is Kenshin, actually.
> 
> Only two people in the game can currently deal with him: Gohan with Super Kamehameha and Kizaru's skitzo 50-50 special attack. If both of these two die, mafia will have no chance of winning as Kenshin will be ensured to survive the rest of the game.
> 
> (Although he could also be sealed by Roshi's Mafuba, though it would be counter-productive to town)



The legendary swordsman strikes


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

i will drop Kenshin's name later 
for now i'm off to sleep
 sphyer


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i will drop Kenshin's name later
> for now i'm off to sleep
> sphyer



I love you to


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 3, 2011)

trolls gonna troll ;3
you should have let town town
they were so happy doing so :33
anyway, i'm off


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sphyer again


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm confident that Sajin is not mafia. 

Use it on St.Lucifer

He's trying save himself because he knows he's doomed.

By the way, the spirit bomb doesn't work on the Serial Killer Kenshin. He will be immune to it. Only mafia will be harmed by it. It's basically a waste to try and kill Kenshin (whoever he is)


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

Shaddup Sphyer 

And he is not mafia. He's independent..


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

St Lucifer deleted his post because he was trying to say Sajin might be Kenshin and that Goku should switch his name with Sajin. Of course, he deleted his post because he probably realized it was a bad move on his part.

Deleting your post in a mafia game also helps you look less trustworthy. Nice job.



St. Lucifer said:


> Shaddup Sphyer
> 
> And he is not mafia. He's independent..



I believe you're mafia

I don't believe Sajin is mafia

Just my guesses


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

If Goku is killed/roleblocked, I'm gonna lol.

I know who Gohan is too..


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Sajin being Kenshin would be interesting.

Kenshins been quite the big help for the town though. If I were them, I would would try to avoid lynching Kenshin since they need all the help they can get and Kenshin has been working in the towns favor.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 3, 2011)

Well this has become trolltastic 

Spyher i get the feeling you will enter the magic moments section on the wikia for this


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

So since Sphyer admitted he's mafia and that list of his most probably has a second hidden motive to it... why shouldn't you Spirit Bomb him, Goku?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Sajin being Kenshin would be interesting.
> 
> Kenshins been quite the big help for the town though. If I were them, I would would try to avoid lynching Kenshin since they need all the help they can get and Kenshin has been working in the towns favor.





> [Swordsman] Will parry all hostile attacks onto a random target which will be converted into Kenshin's roleblock, however he can be investigated. *Unlynchable*.



Like I said, there are only two people in the whole game right now that can deal with Kenshin.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Sajin being Kenshin would be interesting.
> 
> Kenshins been quite the big help for the town though. If I were them, I would would try to avoid lynching Kenshin since they need all the help they can get and Kenshin has been working in the towns favor.



But you can't lynch Kenshin, only Goku, Gohan, and Kizaru can kill him, and if he's still alive he'll win, not the town.


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

So hey, here's an actual list on who to kill.

*Sphyer* - Admitted Mafia
*St. Lucifer* - Admitted Mafia
*Sajin* - Said to be Kenshin
*Mio *- Said to be Itachi (Please no)
??? - Whoever you suspect


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> But you can't lynch Kenshin, only Goku, Gohan, and Kizaru can kill him



Goku can't either.

Spirit Bomb specifically only affects mafia. Town/Independent are immune.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> So since Sphyer admitted he's mafia and that list of his most probably has a second hidden motive to it... why shouldn't you Spirit Bomb him, Goku?



Because I already talked to WAD about modkilling me later in the phase. Spirit Bombing me is pointless. I even told WAD to do it and he agreed and he can vouch for me.

Only reason I'm not doing it now is because I'm trying to steer the town in the right direction before people like you have them make the bad decisions again. You're obviously Itachi from what I can guess in this topic and now your survival all this time will end today along with Tao, I and other mafia members.


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

How about you give town Aizen's name? Assuming it isn't WAD?


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> So since Sphyer admitted he's mafia and that list of his most probably has a second hidden motive to it... why shouldn't you Spirit Bomb him, Goku?



It would be stupid for goku to come out. It takes 3 phases to complete spirit bomb and coming out would put a huge target on his head.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Bioness said:


> But you can't lynch Kenshin, only Goku, Gohan, and Kizaru can kill him, and if he's still alive he'll win, not the town.



Like WAD said, Goku can't kill him


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Goku can't either.
> 
> Spirit Bomb specifically only affects mafia. Town/Independent are immune.



Your Game is damn confusing man, especially with 4 of the characters (Sengoku, Aizen, Madara, and Kenshin) being super powerful.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Kenshin is unlynchable and can only die from a super attack. He don't got to fear a lynch.
> 
> 
> It would be stupid for goku to come out. It takes 3 phases to complete spirit bomb and coming out would put a huge target on his head.



The spirit bomb goes off at the end of this day phase btw


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

Meh whatever, I'm dead either way. I give up.

Fucking rolereveal ability rolerevealed myself


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> The spirit bomb goes off at the end of this day phase btw



Well I'll be kissing a bunch of enemies goodbye then


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> The spirit bomb goes off at the end of this day phase btw





I'm an idiot. No wonder he said it was delayed.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> Blargh whatever, I'm dead either way. I give up.
> 
> Fucking rolereveal ability rolerevealed myself



See Mio, that wasn't so bad

At least I'll be dying along side you


----------



## MSAL (Mar 3, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> It would be stupid for goku to come out. It takes 3 phases to complete spirit bomb and coming out would put a huge target on his head.



The bomb will go off at the end of this day phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

Never said my game wasn't confusing. Highly interctive roles with an extremely high skill-cap to play them correctly 

Oh.

​
It's coming.

EDIT: BEFORE YOU GET ALL CRAZY, no Spirit Bomb targets have not been selected yet. DO NOT GIVE UP HOPE


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

Mio said:


> Meh whatever, I'm dead either way. I give up.
> 
> Fucking rolereveal ability rolerevealed myself



How about we find who Goku is and kill em to prolong our deaths?


----------



## Mio (Mar 3, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> How about we find who Goku is and kill em to prolong our deaths?


How though?



> *Baraggan Luisenbarn - Old Age*
> 
> [Respira] - The perfect defense and offense.. Reflects all actions randomly to another target.
> [Time Delation] - Alters the time of his  target. If it's townie, he will be incapable of voting or performing  action for two phases. If it's a mafia, it roleblocks his whole team  that night. One use only.


Baraggan... use Time Delation on Goku 

St. Lucifer any ideas on who he might be?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

To the mafia who are about to die



Lets all go to hell together


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

St. Lucifer, are you going to start the day phase in your game? Or did you forget about it?


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

No.. but you and I can find out if Sphyer's trolling us and if he could be trusted.

I didn't forget, I'm just not that great of a mod. Gossipers got each other essentially. I just feel like tying the game -_-

Sphyer, can you tell us the Bleach, Naruto, and OP mafia count in your list? Pretty please.


----------



## Savage (Mar 3, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> No.. but you and I can find out if Sphyer's trolling us and if he could be trusted.
> 
> I didn't forget, I'm just not that great of a mod. Gossipers got each other essentially. I just feel like tying the game -_-



Just give us the win please! We made a comeback too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 3, 2011)

*Day Four Update One*​
Kizaru approached the man. He was the most dangerous person known. He would become an imminent threat to mafia. He formed a sword with his light. This is how they would fight.

Kizaru: Prepare yourself, to dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

But just before the man reacted, they were both distracted by a massive ball of energy in the horizon to their northwest. Something big was about to happen, and no way they could fight like this now.



*Kizaru* failed to complete his kill as he was utterly distracted by the Spirit Bomb.​


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Sphyer, can you tell us the Bleach, Naruto, and OP mafia count in your list? Pretty please.



Why would I know _that_


I'm just guessing


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah. I'm going to let town win. I already gave Kenshin's name.

 to sphyer.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Day Four Update One*​
> Kizaru approached the man. He was the most dangerous person known. He would become an imminent threat to mafia. He formed a sword with his light. This is how they would fight.
> 
> Kizaru: Prepare yourself, to dieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.
> ...




Either Kizaru tried to attack me or Sajin and ended up failing.

That's what I can deduce from this.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh by the way

*[Vote Lynch EnterTheTao]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

OP Mafia is prob trying to help town.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

More like they want to minimize the rape they could possibly receive.


----------



## Friday (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you admit how you know that Zabuza is mafia?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 3, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Can you admit how you know that Zabuza is mafia?



One day, I looked up in the sky and saw the clouds form into the words "Zabuza is mafia"

So that's how

Any other questions?


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, Sphyer will end us helping us by causing the death of lots of mafia. 

Goku gonna rape some mafia like a boss.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 3, 2011)

/just got in so not sure what is going on

Does Goku select spirit bomb targets or does WAD do it random amongst the mafia?

If the former someone should make a list for Goku of people who've known to be mafias.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /just got in so not sure what is going on
> 
> Does Goku select spirit bomb targets or does WAD do it random amongst the mafia?
> 
> If the former someone should make a list for Goku of people who've known to be mafias.



Sphyer made a list, but I think there's something wrong with it...


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /just got in so not sure what is going on
> 
> Does Goku select spirit bomb targets or does WAD do it random amongst the mafia?
> 
> If the former someone should make a list for Goku of people who've known to be mafias.



Goku chooses who he wants to use the spirit bomb

I've revealed myself as mafia and have given him a "list" as to who to hit

Details can be found here



You're already dead btw


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> /just got in so not sure what is going on
> 
> Does Goku select spirit bomb targets or does WAD do it random amongst the mafia?
> 
> If the former someone should make a list for Goku of people who've known to be mafias.



Goku selects and the list you speak of is like two or three pages back.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 4, 2011)

Wait, when'd I die?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Sphyer made a list, *but I think there's something wrong with it...*



Of you would say that because you know what it means


----------



## Mio (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wait, when'd I die?


I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wait, when'd I die?



You died during the last night phase Sunny


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wait, when'd I die?



Go to page 41 or 42. All your answers are there.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Come now Mafia

Just accept your end gracefully

At least you were defeated by my ART


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Of you would say that because you know what it means



Yeah I know what it means. It means Naruto mafia got owned ;_;


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 4, 2011)

And I didn't even get a decent write up. This is horseshit.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2011)

Sunuvmann said:


> Wait, when'd I die?




*Spoiler*: __ 





WhatADrag said:


> *Night Phase Three End*
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------​
> Kizaru had no problem getting to his target. The Supreme Kai turned around in panic as his life flashed before his eyes.
> 
> ...








Sunuvmann said:


> And I didn't even get a decent write up. This is horseshit.




You were kinda lost in the text


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Yeah I know what it means. It means Naruto mafia got owned ;_;



I bet the OP mafia got pretty raped as well


----------



## MSAL (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I bet the OP mafia got pretty raped as well



I wonder if youre Aizen


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 4, 2011)

Fuck this shit.

/ragequits


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Goku is gonna waste 1 hit on someone


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

If I had to throw out a random number right now about how many mafia will die this phase, I would say

7

Don't ask me why

I'm just pulling shit my ass as usual


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2011)

When is the bomb coming? I want to go to bed but also want to see this shit go down.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> When is the bomb coming? I want to go to bed but also want to see this shit go down.



People need to stop talking and start voting, until this phase can end


----------



## Mio (Mar 4, 2011)

*The King stands idle*
​


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2011)

Everyone in the thread so far has voted. Only thing left is an epic write up for it.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Mio said:


> *The King stands idle*
> ​


----------



## Juri (Mar 4, 2011)

oops forgot to vote earlier.

*[Lynch ETT]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

*Remember Goku

Kill these people

Zabuza
Mio
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ETT]*

Now, we wait for the bomb.... which will go off when I'm at work. I miss the good stuff every time.


----------



## MSAL (Mar 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ETT]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

I hate to say this, but Mio, is your completely mafia gone after this phase?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

*Day Phase Four Update Two*​
Madara looked back at Kabuto.

Madara: "It's time."

Kabuto laughed maniacally.

Kabuto: "Oh, how ironic. I am using a jutsu which revives the dead under my control to revive another who is dead...are you sure you simply do not want me to Edo Tensei him too? I have some of his DNA." He grinned evilly.

Madara looked away.

Madara: "And allow him to become another one of your pawns? No. Sasuke must be left to his devices. We will proceed with the plan"

Kabuto: "Very well".

He summoned an Edo Tensei coffin, the one possessing Nagato. Forcing his action with hand seals, Nagato then performed Rinne Tensei, an ethereal dragon seemed to shoot from his body and shot off into the distance.

**NAGATO HAS USED HIS SPECIAL ABILITY: RINNE TENSEI*​*
Nagato: "It is done. He lives again."

Madara closed his eyes for a second. Then disappeared. He returned several seconds later with a dazed and confused Sasuke, but very much alive.

Kabuto: "Kukuku. Things are truly going to be interesting now."





*Sasuke* has been resurrected from the dead by *Nagato*. He will be immune to all action until Phase Five.​

Itachi, having witnessed this, began to break composure. Kabuto looked back alarmed.

Madara: "Something the matter, Kabuto?"

Kabuto: "He is resisting...my control. He's breaking out of the Edo Tensei".

Madara's eyes, both his Sharingan and Rinnegan narrowed at Kabuto. Was this some kind of trick? Itachi popped in between Madara and Sasuke.

Madara: "Hah, Itachi. Even in death you persist. You should know that there is nothing you could do to hurt me."

Itachi nodded his head solemnly, and then spoke:

Itachi: "This is true, there is nothing I can do to hurt you. But there is something I can do to help Sasuke."

His body suddenly dissipated into several dozen crows, all of which flocked around Sasuke and flew into him, he squirmed about, but there was no pain as the crows flew and phased right through his body. When they stopped, he collapsed to his knees.

**ITACHI* *HAS USED HIS SPECIAL ABILITY: SACRIFICE**​
Kabuto: "What just happened", he hissed.

Madara: "It appears that Sasuke has become much more powerful." He chuckled.



*Mio[Itachi]* has sacrificed his life to give *Sasuke* *[Tsukiyomi]*.​


----------



## Mio (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Fear (Mar 4, 2011)

We lynch Blaze next.

Not a single fuck was given.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Naruto mafia is desperate

Too bad this means little

Make sure to lynch Blaze next phase everybody


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2011)

We can't lynch BLaze, he won't die we have to kill Kabuto first, Goku!!!!


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok, now that Mio is given up, I will replace her with *Hiruzen Sarutobi*

New list

Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL


----------



## Juri (Mar 4, 2011)

Fuck. Sasuke is gonna be immortal by then. isn't that the special condition? brb going to first page.

Edit: i was wrong.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Hiruzen Sarutobi is part of the town . .. however annoying he may be.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> We can't lynch BLaze, he won't die we have to kill Kabuto first, Goku!!!!



Blaze can be lynched next day phase

He's got revival immunity right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Just to clarify:

Sasuke is completely immune to everything (lynches, roleblocks, attacks, SPIRIT BOMB) in this phase, due to his revival immunity. This covers this day phase and night (Phase 4).

He will be susceptible to everything again in Phase 5. He must survive til the end of Night 5 with Madara still being alive in order to gain EMS.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

There you have it

So use your brains and lynch Blaze next phase.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, Sphyer. 

Mio's dead, just as planned. 

Everything falls into place so effortlessly, doesn't it? I can guarantee at least one mafia on Sphyer's list is mafia. And I hope the town trusts me. 

still, being lynched after all my good will? For shame, guys, for shame. 

Aizen-sama, I am glad to see all your plans come to fruition. Truly it prides me. But for now, it's time I take a step on my own.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

*Reminder to kill these guys with the spirit bomb Goku

Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, silly Sphyer. I don't know what you're pulling, but surely you don't expect these fools to trust you? 

The town learned last phase not to have so much faith in what you can't even see... and you do the same. you're town at heart. The Scouter confirms it. So what kind of game are you playing, Sphyer?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Silly Tao-kun

You should know by now what I fight for


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

It doesn't really matter, Sphyer. Aizen-sama is a breed apart from your kind of filth. We value nakama, we do not betray one another. Stark protected me and gave up his action for the phase that day not to just troll, but to bring proper defense to his nakama.

Trash like you wouldn't even understand such strength. 

But still, trolling within you is strong. Maybe you're more with Aizen than I had previously planned.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

My my...

The kind of people I raise these days


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

I must admit, you are the wild card in the equation. You are the knight in Aizen-sama's game of chess. Even he himself had not predicted such an outcome, but still... you're with Aizen, in the end.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

This is how a lone wolf acts


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

The only ones shaking in there boots are mafia teams since I only effect mafia given townies can win this game no matter what I do. In short I knew my team would not have won from the start given our abilities.


But given I will have abilties to use I will help the tonwes to fight back and win this game. Of course I will not win but that was over the moment I was found out. At the very least I rather townies win then any other mafia teams.

Just to prove what i say here is this from the gamemod himself:


> If Sasuke is the last remaining mafia member in this case, town wins  as he can't be killed. Can still be protected from and roleblocked.



Only mafia would fight this. We will know who they are when they start disagreeing with my support.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Fear said:


> By night, *you'll* be out of the game.



What was that, Fear?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> This is how a lone wolf acts



Masterful. But you are in the way, now. Time to be cast aside. 



Blaze said:


> The only ones shaking in there boots are mafia teams since I only effect mafia given townies can win this game no matter what I do. In short I knew my team would not have won from the start given our abilities.
> 
> 
> But given I will have abilties to use I will help the tonwes to fight back and win this game. Of course I will not win but that was over the moment I was found out. At the very least I rather townies them any other mafia teams.
> ...



Ah, Blaze. You are but a holdover from Mio. Don't get too used to living... Aizen-sama will be pleased to bring your death very, very soon...


----------



## Fear (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, I meant this night.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll destroy Bleach mafia ETA.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm sure. 

Now, if I recall correctly, who told you fuckers to lynch Mio and stop her from making a perma-skitzo? 

feels good to be right. 



Blaze said:


> I'll destroy Bleach mafia ETA.



You don't have a chance. You're worse than Sphyer. You're born of betrayal to your own brother. Even if you were not a holdover from an unfinished quarrel... you are an insult to the nakama and brotherhood Team Bleach stands for.

Stay out of Aizen-sama's way. For your own good. Even you, Blaze, cannot comprehend what is going on now. 

Sphyer, you may as well give up, too. If you lynch me, you might as well lynch my Bleach mafia buddy, too.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

That was good by townies now they have a ally that is super strong.



Is Aizen mad.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

By the way I've not been keeping up with the game  but who are the most important mafia you want dead. I'll ask my team to give me some names to tell you guys if they know.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> That was good by townies now they have a ally that is super strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Aizen mad.



You're nothing but a play-thing.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ETA]



*I'm going to destroy you guys all right. Get ready for it.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, is that a challenge, Blaze? Get ready to come, brah. COME AT US. 



the end is nigh, Blaze, the end is nigh.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

I accept this challenge. Townies and my team stay back and relax.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> The only ones shaking in there boots are mafia teams since I only effect mafia given townies can win this game no matter what I do. In short I knew my team would not have won from the start given our abilities.
> 
> 
> But given I will have abilties to use I will help the tonwes to fight back and win this game. Of course I will not win but that was over the moment I was found out. At the very least I rather townies win then any other mafia teams.
> ...




Actually, you affect everybody and not just town with your abilities.

"[Amaterasu] - Engulfs the targets in black flames, which will consume and kill them by the end of the next day phase. Should his target have a day-ability, it will also spread to the target of his target. Night ability only.
*[Tsukiyomi] -He can redirect the ability of his target onto another target of his choice. Night ability only. He can use this in addition to Amaterasu every night.
*[Susano'o] - Sasuke becomes bulletproof and will reflect all attacks back at the attacker. Can only be killed by lynching."

Letting you live would be a terrible mistake. Aside from the fact that aside from you, if Kabuto survives the phase then you will have too much power to be allowed survival. Even if everybody in your mafia died and you were the only one left, you could easily manipulate the situation where townies would be in a bad position while there are still mafia out there. 

Letting you stick around is just an unnecessary wild card for the town that could backfire on them while possibly helping them.

Either way, your vengeance is going to be pointless in the end. Beating the Bleach mafia means nothing. The fact that you have already lost has brought us victory in the end.

On another note, I wonder how the OP mafia will feel if they allow someone like Blaze to gain so much power. You guys will inevitably be falling prey to his powers as well.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I accept this challenge. Townies and my team stay back and relax.






Aizen-sama will deal with you after tea. 

You have no hope. This is the end. Blaze, SO BEGINS... SASUKECIDE 1.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

@Sphyer-I can just feel the desperate feeling from you. Too many hax abilites. OP mafia come back me up here otherwsie we're fucked.


That's how I read it.

Let's see who else backs you up. Any townie will know the pros v cons. After all they want to win. I have nothing to lose anymore afterall.

Let's see if there are any townies sheep that will cause there own team a great loss and follow mafia becuase they can'y use there brain. Some might if this is the first time they are playing.


@ETA-It begins then. We shall se my revenge along with townies win or my lose along with a mafia win.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> @Sphyer-I can just feel the desparate feeling from you. Too many hax abilites. OP mafia come back me up here otherwsie we're fucked.
> 
> 
> That's how I read it.
> ...



Desperation?

Nonsense

You see, winning this game is pointless. We have already raped your chances of winning so there's really no other problem. Winning this game would be but a mere bonus. In other words, you're fighting a useless battle against us. I would seriously laugh if the town decided to let you live if even Kabuto remained. It would be nothing short of insane . 

You know very well that you simply want vengeance but you don't mind helping tip the scales in your favor as well. You fit the character of Sasuke quite well. Continuously lusting over pointless revenge. You'll learn quite soon how this quest of yours will only leave you with nothing of value in the end


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> @Sphyer-I can just feel the desperate feeling from you. Too many hax abilites. OP mafia come back me up here otherwsie we're fucked.
> 
> 
> That's how I read it.
> ...



Your revenge? Your revenge was ended long ago. You were killed with good reason. Now you are but a holdover of a fool who tried to stand not just against Aizen-sama, but *with* Aizen-sama.

Hold your tongue, boy. Everyone who has stood in our way has died. You are no different. Madara is no different. Kabuto will be no different.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Hehe, I already said that I have no chance of winning. But what I still have is a quest to kill Bleach mafia and helping townies win at the end. It's that simple.

Any townies can see the advantage in that. It's similar to letting an sk live since he is found out and has decided to help townies since he has already lost. Any sane person can see through your lies. You don't even need a sharingan to see that you guys are trying real hard to get townie to lynch me.

You're gonna get raped when the townies decide to back me up. In the end it will be up to townies to see through your trolling. If they have the mind and with my power we going to be a team unmatched. So fear Bleach mafia...I won't stop. I came back from the dead to see you mafias dead.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Hehe, I alreay said that I have no chance of winning. But what I still have is a quest to kill Bleach mafia and helping townies win at the end. It's that simple.
> 
> Any townies can see the advantage in that. It's similar to letting an sk live since he is found out and has decided to help townies since he has already lost. Any sane person can see through your lies. You don't even need a sharingan to see that you guys are trying real hard to get townie to lynch me.
> 
> You're gonna get raped when the townies decide to back me up. In the end it will be up to townies to see through your trolling.



When have we ever used the town to defeat our enemies? It is us and us alone who stand against you. Not a single one of our kills against you has been a lynch. You're the one groveling to the town, Blaze. You're putting yourself down to serve them like a dog. How sad.

We enjoy a spirit of nakama far outweighing that of your puny attempts to beg for town approval.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't mind trying to get you killed since you dared to challenge us. It's funny that you think trusting a wild card like you at this stage would be useful though. By the end of all this, Naruto, Bleach and OP mafia would have suffered their own looses. Townies would be foolish to unnecessary lend their aid to you when you have the potential to backstab them easily and if any comrades of your still remain, that would be even foolisher. 

Amusingly enough, I wonder if the OP Mafia will seriously sit back and let Blaze do all this.

They have the potential of killing him with Kizaru after all and they surely are at a threat right now. They would be fools to let Blaze manipulate the town to killing them right under their noses


----------



## Mio (Mar 4, 2011)

Bleach be trollin'





/backtobeingdead
/eventhoughiwasalwaysdead
/yohohohoho


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

You guys don't realise how important every phase is to townies. How could you...you only see yourself. Lynching someone who has no chance of winning the game to lynch someonme who has a chance...hmm answer is simple. Every phase is critical to townies since the mafia and the amount of actions they do eevry night they can't afford to be side-tracked.

Also I have nothing against Op mafia.  But you Bleach guys need to die.

At the very least I'll make sure to do something to you guys tonight.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Depends on how many people remain in the Naruto mafia really. Even then, things could escilate in a way where the OP mafia still has some advantage along with Bleach and the townies continue to crumble.

Like I said, if the OP mafia is smart, the will take you out anyway. Same with the town. You have the potential to ruin both their chances of winning while manipulating them for your own pleasure.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> You guys don't realise how important every phase is to townies. How could you...you only see yourself. Lynching someone who has no chance of winning the game to lynch someonme who has a chance...hmm answer is simple. Every phase is critical to townies since the mafia and the amount of actions they do eevry night they can't afford to be side-tracked.
> 
> Also I have nothing against Op mafia.  But you Bleach guys need to die.
> 
> At the very least I'll make sure to do something to you guys tonight.



What can you do? You have only the identity of Tousen, and I'm dying soon enough. 

such a fool, Blaze, such a fool. 

soon I will be gone, without a trace, and you will have no leads. It's been amusing.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Ifs and buts even after all that there is still not a chance for me to win. The only one that will be most hurt are mafia.

That is good enough for any sane townies. Unless they really want to waste there time with me when they can be lynching you guys.

Anyway need to get some rest. Have fun and think townies. Think very carefuly or be trolled by Bleach mafia..you know how they are.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

trying to bargain? what makes you think your begging will not be put on deaf ears? The town proved last day phase that they don't care for confirmed mafia's opinions.

that was a lesson you should've learned.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Even if your chances of winning are small depending on if you're actually alone by the end of this phase, you have great potential to ruin the towns and OP's mafia chances victory also. The ironic part is the Bleach mafia has been helping the town most in this game.

Who were the ones who suggested they should lynch Mio? Tao told the town what to do and they let Mio (From your Naruto Mafia) manipulate them into being stupid and throwing the vigi at Tao which resulted in him getting hit by a trap. The Naruto mafia has been poison for the town. Thanks to the Bleach mafia, most of the towns enemies will be destroyed by the spirit bomb once they use the spirit bomb on..

*Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*

In the end, we've done more good for the town and we're mafia 

At the very least, having you remain with any other minions lurking would be pure foolishness. You could potentially screw up or purposely let them suffer large casualties while acting as if you have the power to suddenly control the tides of the game. At that point, it would only be a matter of anybody disagreeing with whatever you say being "guilty" would be laughable. Like I said, townies don't need to let you live. Then there's the OP mafia which will be weakened after this. They may hate the Bleach mafia also but they sure as hell would be foolish to let you go on a war path against them also.

Lets face it

You're more of a problem to the town because at the moment, all you're trying to do is pretend to act like a leader for them and shoot down anybody who doesn't agree with your methods. It would just be another perfect example of the Naruto mafia making the townies town once more into foolish manipulation by the Naruto mafia again.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

If you have seen me play I'm not some asshole who kills someone becuase they disagree with me. I know some that did that and I hated how they acted. Anyone who has played with me knows this.


Still all you can talk about how I can give problem to any of the side. Well done you passed the basic understanding of my role. Anyone should know that if I really wanted I can cause one team to really lose. But tell me this why would I allow a mafia team to win rather than townies. Anyone who has been in a game with more than one mafia teams know that they would rather let townies win than there direct rival. Obvious choice for anyone. 

Seriously, it is that easy. The fact you're going this length to try and support favor shows how bad it has gotten for your goup. I live you Bleach guys are dead for sure.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

If your mafia is so interested in helping the town, why'd they skip the phase and turn Vegeta into a skitzo? 

You're just as untrustworthy as any scum.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Obviously my team won't give up the game as soon as the second phase. Are you guys dumb or what. They at least tried. Also you do know that they don't know everyones role as well. It's like asking someone who was found out and suddenly everyone is asking why did he try to win the game/kill us. At the time they still had the chance to win the game.


Jeez, here I'm talking about myself and you guys go for my team. They even sacrificed a member to get me back if they wanted to win why would they do that. Better chance of talking a risk and carrying on with numbers than brining back someone who can be lynched.

I've not even kept up with the game until I got a pm from WAD a few hours ago saying I'm back.


By the way if townies want I can tell me team to follow what we decide on the day phase.

Anyway I'm tired of replying to a mafia. They want me gone no matter what so this seems pointless. I belive I made a good case unlike Bleach mafia who don't want townies to win.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> If you have seen me play I'm not some asshole who kills someone becuase they disagree with me. I know some that did that and I hated how they acted. Anyone who has played with me knows this.
> 
> 
> Still all you can talk about how I can give problem to any of the side. Well done you passed the basic understanding of my role. Anyone should know that if I really wanted I can cause one team to really lose. But tell me this why would I allow a mafia team to win rather than townies. Anyone who has been in a game with more than one mafia teams know that they would rather let townies win than there direct rival. Obvious choice for anyone.
> ...




Surly you will go after those who would want you lynched though. You've been preaching it this whole time.

Well if your mafia team still has people alive after this then you could tip the scales in your favor possibly. If not then you could accidentally mess up and cause a chain of kills that would be harmful to townies and mafia alike. It's just counter productive in the end. Even without you, town has a good chance still. If you're thrown into the mix then that chance could easily slip into destruction for the town. I think it's just nonsense really.

It's amusing you think that me explaining all this stuff suddenly means we're desperate to stop you though. It's even funnier because a while ago, you said something about going to "rest" but then showed up here again. Seems like you're the real desperate one to keep yourself and your possible group survivors alive.

Really, getting rid of you would make sense and if the town doesn't do it, the OP mafia will.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Repeating yourself...


I actually decided against mentioning why I replied since I had a feeling you would mention it. Feels good to be right.


My job is done. Now townies will decide until then I'll see if I can hurt you Bleach ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) some more.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze knows that if he finishes last, his point will seem most valid. He uses it in his games all the time.  

Face it, your mafia is as guilty as any.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Repeating yourself...
> 
> 
> I actually decided against mentioning why I replied since I had a feeling you would mention it. Feels good to be right.
> ...



I'd say the same for you. I'm still wondering how letting the Naruto mafia have....oh say *3* people left over after this would be productive for the town. They lost their vigi and they would be forced to individually lynch them because of it. Letting the Naruto mafia get control of the town from now on is laughable 

Really?

That's interesting considering I expected you to not mention the reason so that you could act like you thought you were right in your prediction. I basically put your prediction in my prediction so I can see your next move while I see your next move.

Come at us if you dare.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 4, 2011)

Lol @ this cockfight between Bleach Mafia and Naruto Mafia

OP mafia will prevail in the end, never even doubt it 

We know Madara, we know Aizen and we know Kenshin. Tough luck bros.

This was an awesome game, thanks WAD.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Just a reminder that Goku needs to bomb the following

*Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Lol @ this cockfight between Bleach Mafia and Naruto Mafia
> 
> OP mafia will prevail in the end, never even doubt it
> 
> ...



too bad about Akainu. 

after all, Lucifer could've done so well.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 4, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> too bad about Akainu.
> 
> after all, Lucifer could've done so well.



Ah, but you'll die today, and we've got a food cart 

Anyway, the dead will remain silent from now on


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Ah, but you'll die today, and we've got a food cart
> 
> Anyway, the dead will remain silent from now on



Oh, forget your food cart. Lucifer will die with the spirit bomb. 

OP Mafia, Naruto Mafia, Town... you're all in our way.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

I wonder what will happen when Goku doesn't follow Sphyer's list.

Town can't win this, I'm telling you that now. If Sphyer was really doing that shitty list to aid town, he didn't. he just screwed Naruto Mafia over and wants to lynch Hiruzen. I honestly didn't bother reading his wall of text about arts & crafts.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I wonder what will happen when Goku doesn't follow Sphyer's list.



Dunno, Akainu. 

trust me, on the off chance Goku doesn't listen to Sphyer, you're not getting a free pass.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

I am not Aikanu. I am Vegeta >:[


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I wonder what will happen when Goku doesn't follow Sphyer's list.
> 
> Town can't win this, I'm telling you that now. If Sphyer was really doing that shitty list to aid town, he didn't. he just screwed Naruto Mafia over and wants to lynch Hiruzen. I honestly didn't bother reading his wall of text about arts & crafts.



What's that Akainu? You mad like a volcano that's about to erupt?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

So, Akainu/Lucifer, Sasuke/Blaze.



This time it's my clock. My time's about up. I'll see you two in HFIL quite soon. 

To my nakama; go forward, and never falter! Remember what Aizen-sama and I have taught you!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

I'll do a vote count eventually.

Probably when I wake up. And I'm not gonna end this phase for at least another 12 hours anyways, let the suspense soak. Let Goku really mull things over


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

well I need sleep. 

And school. so by the time I'm back, it'll probably be over. 

so, yes, never falter, manliness, etc.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

sigh.. if only we could adjust the list so that it would be Bleach mafia would be the ones getting hit.

Then Gohan could follow up with his move and kill the rest of Naruto mafia. 

HS - Town, probably Yamcha, if not Hercule (seeing as that was a fitting role)
Mangekyou Sharingal - Madara (OP can faction kill him next phase)
Aiyanah - Nagato (or kabuto)
Zabuza - Kabuto (or Nagato)
Me - OP Mafia, but I can die in the blast, no worries.

And blaze can get lynched..

This would in essence help Town. As you know which people are mafia.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> sigh.. if only we could adjust the list so that it would be Bleach mafia would be the ones getting hit.
> 
> Then Gohan could follow up with his move and kill the rest of Naruto mafia.
> 
> ...



You're making me laugh right now at this futile attempt to soften the blow for your mafia team 

The bolded are pretty interesting. This is just my guess as well but they're related to the One Piece mafia. As a matter of fact, it would be hilarious if one of them happened to be Garp or Sengoku because if that's the case, If Garp dies, Sengoku dies automatically and the other way around.

Silly Lucifer, you're OP team can't stop this.

Do something useful next phase like taking out Blaze with whoever Kizaru is.

Also, knowing who the mafia is wont help the town if they do nothing about them


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Finally back. Funny responses by Bleach ones but seriously I hate paragraphs all the time. I'm just not the type.


Don't laugh at townies they can win this shit. I'll do evrything I can to make it happen.


Good luck to Goku. Think carefullly about this.


Also no matter don't let it outnumber the townie otherwise mafia would go for me. I can change the game. That is why they are afraid.


I have nothing to lose neither do townies if it goes like this but townies have everything to gain if they have faith in me.


We can't let these guys laugh at us.


----------



## lambda (Mar 4, 2011)

What's the vote tally so far?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Finally back. Funny responses by Bleach ones but seriously I hate paragraphs all the time. I'm just not the type.
> 
> 
> Don't laugh at townies they can win this shit. I'll do eevrything I can to make it happen.
> ...



What are you talking about? The only person I'm laughing at is St.Lucifer because he's Akainu and keeps trying his best to protect his OP mafia friends from the list.

I'm laughing though. Now you're trying to get Goku to avoid using my list despite the fact that it's legit and was good enough to have you and the OP mafia shit their pants 

How you change the game can be for better or worse is up to who you target and how it affects your team.

Seriously though, I can't believe you're trying to cast doubt for Goku to use the list. How can townies trust Blaze when he basically wants to let his possible leader Madara survive all this while Kabuto and Nagato still roam about? This is what I'm talking about. He's just going to make the townies town as usual because while he acts like a figure head with his mafia friends, he can just easily manipulate you all easily like it's been done before.

Even his last part "We can't let these guys laugh at us" sounds hilarious because now you're trying to make it seem like the Bleach mafia is trying to destroy the town with our actions right now and also the fact that you're trying to make yourself look like a trustworthy person for them to follow. This act is so fake that it hurts to watch. How many mafia can the town afford to keep lurking about honestly? There are only so many you can lynch and other townies will eventually be killed as well by other groups.

This is nothing more than a trap from Blaze to trick the town into helping him protect his friends and suddenly getting his advantages while his team revives itself slowly and kill of his competition.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Who said don't follow the list. I just said think carefully about it. Can't take evrything face value.


Have to make sure townies don't get outnumber.


Seriosuly, cut down on paragraphs. I hate them.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

There's plenty of reason to follow it

I interpret it as you trying to cast doubt on it so that Goku may not follow it.

Let me ask you Blaze, is anybody from the Naruto mafia really on that list and if so then who?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Do people/townies know who goku is?


I might answer my mafia members to help townies out.


Need to ask them in PM what they want to do.


Since I don't think we can win this and I'm set in helping townies.


They sacrificed there live to bring me back I need there approvel. I still don't know how much you guys actually know given I just came back a few hours ago.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

While I'm at it, tell us your other team members

You want to act in the towns interest then reveal them right now

Tell them who Kabuto and Nagato and *Madara* are

If you want to prance around like the selfless hero of the town and admit your mafia can't win then reveal them right now.

Put up or shut up

If you can't even do this then you're a laughable ally of the town and they should lynch you immediately.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Yea, like I'm going to make you guys life easier. Your Bleach mafia.


Why don't you shut up about it. 


It's up to townies what they want to do. Not you.



From now I'll answer to people who are not confirmed mafia about what we should do.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Do people/townies know who goku is?
> 
> 
> I might answer my mafia members to help townies out.
> ...



Bolded basically show where Blaze's priority lies.

He says he can't win and speaks as if his mafia feel the same way and then he tries to say "Oh gee, I need to see how my friends feel about this"

No Blaze, sorry but it doesn't work that way

You said earlier that you guys believed you can't win and now you want to sit here and tell me you want to protect the town and fight us? You wont even acknowledge yourself that you lost. Instead, you want to sit around and make plans in the shadows while keeping as many of your guys alive.

You're even going so far as to drop subtle hints to throw Goku off track. You couldn't even answer is someone from your team was on that list.

You are clearly a townie enemy that's trying to bide his time with his teammates.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

>Bleach mafia
>No matter the answer
>Lynch him. Follow me.
>No matter the answer.
>Lynch him Follow mw.

...dude there is a limit. 

Townies and me will talk about it next phase if I live. Given you know we can never reach an agreement since you are who you are and who I am.

Time to end this shit for today.


----------



## lambda (Mar 4, 2011)

Might as well do it myself.



Hiruzen Sarutobi --> lambda
aiyanah --> ETT
Fear --> ETT
St. Lucifer --> ETT
Sajin --> ETT
Bioness --> Mio
Tia Halibel--> ETT
Jiraiya the Gallant --> ETT
Chibason --> ETT
Sphyer --> ETT
Cycloid --> ETT
R o f l c o p t e r --> ETT
Blaze --> ETA?

While I'm at it *[Vote Lynch Enter the Tao]*


So 

Enter the Tao 12
Mio 1 (is dead btw , might wana change vote bioness)
lambda 1 (Still would like to know why )

23 players left, 12 is the majority. ETT has the majority barely, maybe it's time we talk about Yamcha and Krilin second lynch.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Yea, like I'm going to make you guys life easier. Your Bleach mafia.
> 
> 
> Why don't you shut up about it.
> ...





Oh my god, I can't believe you're seriously sounding this bad right now. What does the Bleach mafia have to do with you *not winning the game anyway*? You just want to keep as many people alive on your team as possible and you know your argument and your intentions are fake.

If you say" Hey townies, i'm your friend so work with me and we'll beat the mafia! I know we mafia can't win and we give up!" but then you say "Oh gee....don't want to role reveal my friends....i want to keep them a secret....oh and i don't want to say if my friend is on the list of people dying from goku's bomb....oh and mind thinking it over if you really want to use that list...?"

You're a horrible actor Blaze

The fact that you want to plug your ears and ignore my undeniable logic shows you're full of shit. Seriously, you have no excuse for this. The fact that you want to pretend you want to act like the townie commander is even funnier.

Town, get rid of Blaze and his team when you get the chance. Don't let this horrible logic get to you.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> >Bleach mafia
> >No matter the answer
> >Lynch him. Follow me.
> >No matter the answer.
> ...



Well, when you present horrible arguments in order to gain advantages for yourself and your team to oppose my team and the town, you better believe I'm going to crush everything you say 100 times over and over.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ETT]*

Didn't we lynch ETT last phase.
I'm guessing Future Trunk failed.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

He did. And it was glorious. :sanji


----------



## lambda (Mar 4, 2011)

You know, I get that Yamcha and Krilin don't want to die but the longer they wait to act, the less townies they'll have to hide behind if they don't just get killed anyway.


----------



## Savage (Mar 4, 2011)

I went to fucking bed and woke up and the bomb isnt here? WAD must be taking his time.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

There's also Goku to consider

Reminder...

Spirit Bomb the following
*
Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*



Been a few hours now. 

I wonder if town will really town and let Blaze and let the Naruto Mafia manipulate them for the rest of the game. It would be the worst towning I've seen in this game tied with Goku not following the spirit bomb list I made.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

inb4 town towns
but lol seriously Sphy
why am i on that list?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> inb4 town towns
> but lol seriously Sphy
> why am i on that list?



You should know that without me even telling you


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 4, 2011)

YAMCHA AND KRILLIN. YOU ARE EITHER IDIOTS OR PUSSIES. PLEASE JUST DIE.

This phase is a fucking mess. I actually don't think Sphyer is lying about the list.

And Blaze, I couldn't trust you until the rest of your team is dead.

btw, Townies can still win this, anybody who says we can't is straight up wrong.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> You should know that without me even telling you


by default


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> by default



If you're paying attention to the write ups anyway


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

me?
read write ups?
please


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey I don't care for today. I feel good. My mood is much better. I just got what I wanted today.


Trust when my team dies then Wez. I don't mind. I had no chance of winning the game anyway or my team for that matter.


Anyway good luck to everyone today.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> by default



If you're paying attention to the write ups anyway 



Wez ★ said:


> This phase is a fucking mess. I actually don't think Sphyer is lying about the list.
> 
> And Blaze, I couldn't trust you until the rest of your team is dead.
> 
> btw, Townies can still win this, anybody who says we can't is straight up wrong.



Someone give this guy a medal for staying away from the disease known as Towns Syndrome. Glad to see someone is getting it.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> This phase is a fucking mess. I actually don't think Sphyer is lying about the list.
> 
> And Blaze, I couldn't trust you until the rest of your team is dead.
> 
> btw, Townies can still win this, anybody who says we can't is straight up wrong.



Someone give this guy a medal for staying away from the disease known as Towns Syndrome. Glad to see someone is getting it.



Blaze said:


> Hey I don't care for today. I feel good. My mood is much better. I just got what I wanted today.
> 
> 
> Trust when my team dies then Wez. I don't mind. I had no chance of winning the game anyway or my team for that matter.
> ...



What's that I see? Oh right, you still haven't revealed your mafia friends names and you still haven't confirmed that a mafia member of yours is on my list. Some townie hero you are. Looks more like you want to give your team a fighting chance but make the excuses "Oh man, we knew we could never win and still can't win!". Your actions and words don't match Blaze. The more you dodge revealing their names, the more you show your true intentions.

Your trust is a joke and anybody actually being woo'd by this nonsense should feel ashamed of themselves for being unable to think for themselves and manipulated in such a fashion.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer is awesome guys you should listen to him.


No one is dedicated as him in this game. He makes me smile.


Your awesome Sphyer. 


Just thought I'll let you know.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Sphyer is awesome guys you should listen to him.
> 
> 
> No one is dedicated as him in this game. He amkes me smile.
> ...




Well when you put it that way, town should trust Blaze no matter what. He's you're light in the darkness now.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

sphy is making things difficult it seems 
why dont you want the townies to town?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> sphy is making things difficult it seems
> why dont you want the townies to town?



Because towning helps nobody except for the Naruto Mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

I've seen it mentioned a couple of times, I'd just like to point out to everyone that the Spirit Bomb will occur during the end of the day phase alongside the lynch, and not be a day update before that like some people think.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Because towning helps nobody except for the Naruto Mafia.


>implying it doesn't help the other mafia's


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

No, your just teasing me now.



You're good at what you do and my mood has become really good.



Keep it up man.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> >implying it doesn't help the other mafia's



Blaze getting auto protected by the town really doesn't help the Bleach or OP mafia. It even certainly doesn't help the town even though that illusion might be there.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Change Lynch Vote ETT]
*

sorry forgot Mio died, also Sypher Hiruzen Sarutobi is not Mafia, he's a townie


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> No, your just teasing me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you flatter me far to much...

If it wasn't for you, this couldn't have happened.

I implore you to continue this.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Change Lynch Vote ETT]
> *
> 
> sorry forgot Mio died, also Sypher Hiruzen Sarutobi is not Mafia, he's a townie



Oh really?

Mind sharing why you think that?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer is my homeboy. If he says the moon is made of cheese.



It's made of cheese. Don't argue it.



I'll support you till the end, Sphyer.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

That's what i was wondering.. Your list is wrong. It used to be 4 Naruto Mafia and 1 OP. Wanna adjust that list?

I thought you were wiping out the Naruto Mafia in one blow. Took out Mio, and Mangekyou IS Madara. But you're unsure about Nagato and Kabuto? hah.

That's why Hiruzen is not Mafia. I obviously would know if there's OP mafia in the list, but there isn't. 

Or is there? I could be lying.

We'll see.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Blaze getting auto protected by the town really doesn't help the Bleach or OP mafia. It even certainly doesn't help the town even though that illusion might be there.


thats only if Madara dies 
then Sasuke will become unlynchable/unkillable hax
you should take me off that list


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Mind sharing why you think that?



given the accumulated investigative data, like he probably has one of the lesser roles on the town side. I'm not going to ruin roles like you have done but when the Spirit Bomb doesn't kill Hiruzen Sarutobi, he'll have to aim for someone else and I'll laugh when it's someone from your Mafia.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Goku, don't hit Hiruzen. For the sake of Town. It'll just be a waste.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Sphyer is my homeboy. If he says the moon is made of cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's the type of pawncomrade I need



St. Lucifer said:


> That's what i was wondering.. Your list is wrong. It used to be 4 Naruto Mafia and 1 OP. Wanna adjust that list?
> 
> I thought you were wiping out the Naruto Mafia in one blow. Took out Mio, and Mangekyou IS Madara. But you're unsure about Nagato and Kabuto? hah.



Well Akainu, 4 Naruto mafia? One OP? First of all, I never said anything like that and you're wrong.

I'm going to pull a guess from out of my ass right now on how many faction kills will occur if this happens as my list. Take it for a grain of salt.

One Piece Mafia Casualty: 3 (possibly more)
Naruto Mafia Casualty: 1 (possibly more)

I really don't know about Nagato and Kabuto though. I'll admit that.



aiyanah said:


> thats only if Madara dies
> then Sasuke will become unlynchable/unkillable hax
> you should take me off that list




If Madara dies?

Silly silly silly...

Why do you think the Naruto mafia killed their Itachi off and used Gedo Rinne tensei to bring back Blaze? He's their last hope because Madara is already finished 

I can't do that either aiyanah. You know exactly why I can't.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

And then I realize that Sphyer does not know shit. He really trolled us.

Goku, you might as well use the info to deduce who Bleach mafia is and have them be hit with the Spirit Bomb. Hiruzen is Town, idk about Zabuza. Aiyanah is always mafia. I'm mafia. Mangekyou SharingAL is Madara.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Bioness said:


> given the accumulated investigative data, like he probably has one of the lesser roles on the town side. I'm not going to ruin roles like you have done but when the Spirit Bomb doesn't kill Hiruzen Sarutobi, he'll have to aim for someone else and I'll laugh when it's someone from your Mafia.





St. Lucifer said:


> Goku, don't hit Hiruzen. For the sake of Town. It'll just be a waste.



I have suspected it for a while but I had a strong feeling Bioness is OP mafia as well by the way. Also, the more he wants to protect Hiruzen along with Lucifer whose already confirmed to be Akainu, this just makes it even more apparent.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> If Madara dies?
> 
> Silly silly silly...
> 
> ...


silly sphy
i'm harmless at this point 
you were too slow in finding me


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Aiyanah is always mafia.




this is not a good reputation to have


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *And then I realize that Sphyer does not know shit. He really trolled us.*
> 
> Goku, you might as well use the info to deduce who Bleach mafia is and have them be hit with the Spirit Bomb. Hiruzen is Town, idk about Zabuza. Aiyanah is always mafia. I'm mafia. Mangekyou SharingAL is Madara.



This is funny coming from Akainu.

If you follow that list then I'm sure that at least 5 mafia will die. Once more, your example only shows to me just how right I am.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I have suspected it for a while but I had a strong feeling Bioness is OP mafia as well by the way. Also, the more he wants to protect Hiruzen along with Lucifer whose already confirmed to be Akainu, this just makes it even more apparent.



Sure.

Goku, hit 

Hiruzen Sarutobi
Zabuza/Bioness
Mangekyou SharingAL
Me
Aiyanah

You will probably miss 2 or 3 times, but hey, this is Sphyer's list.

If you follow your original list, 1 OP Mafia, and I THOUGHT 4 (now 3) Naruto Mafia, plus 1 Townie (Hiruzen) unless he's bleach mafia. Then again, which part of this is to protect my team? Should we follow the original list?

And no. I realize I am dying. I am going to die. It's inevitable. I am Mafia. I keep saying it. I'm not trying to avoid getting killed. And if I somehow do miss getting killed, well lucky me. I get to survive, what, 2 more phases?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 4, 2011)

You guys should trust Sphyer more.




He's like totally in the know.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> silly sphy
> i'm harmless at this point
> you were too slow in finding me



Oh aiyanah, why must you continue to struggle?

Just accept what happens like I am.



Blaze said:


> You guys should trust Sphyer more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This guy is putting too much trust in me

He's clearly the worst scum around


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Sure.
> 
> Goku, hit
> 
> ...




Actually, nope

My list is the best one you can find. Your attempts to lessen the blow to the OP mafia are useless also.

Yes, you accept your already fucked because you exposed yourself too much earlier to the point where you can't repair it. Now you want to at least easen the blow for you team by detouring the target to the Bleach mafia instead.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Nope. I have succeeded, and you will see, and you will lol.

I'm giving you the chance to modify the list.

I am the only OP Mafia there, and Aiyanah/Zabuza have to be Naruto Mafia for your list to be right.

Again, maybe I'm just trying to help my team.

And hey, why don't we kill Sajin instead of Hiruzen? I hate to defend the idiot, but he IS Town. Sajin is not town.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

lol lucy
twist the truth 
OP mafia is mostly on that list 



Sphyer said:


> Oh aiyanah, why must you continue to struggle?
> 
> Just accept what happens like I am.


cause i wanna live 
but meh fuck it
indeed your list is full of mafia 
goku will have a 100% mafia kill rate
i've already used my abilities though
so killing me is a waste 

i'm curious as to how you found the OP mafia on that list though


----------



## Bioness (Mar 4, 2011)

Sypher I don't care about your little list, I'm just pointing out that I know Hiruzen Sarutobi isn't One Piece Mafia, Bleach Mafia, or even Naruto Mafia and he damn as sure isn't Kenshin, my guess would be he's Hercule.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Nope. I have succeeded, and you will see, and you will lol.
> 
> I'm giving you the chance to modify the list.
> 
> ...



Empty threats mean nothing when it's clear you're powerless

Aiyanah/Zabuza are not Naruto mafia. I strongly believe that they are OP mafia.

Duh

If you want to kill Sajin then that's up to you but he can't be hurt by the spirit bomb. Only mafia can be hurt and he's independent.


I'm seriously laughing at these attempts to change my list by the way. I'm giving up my life in order to give you that list and you want to think that a person whose on it or anybody for that matter has the right to edit that list and potentially fuck up important mafia kills?

What nonsense


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

I personally think Sphyer may very well be lying with one or two names, but I'm sure there are at least about two or three people he knows are mafia among them since quite a few phases have passed and quite a few mafia members found each other.

I'd suggest following his list, maybe switching one person in it with Sphyer himself.

Oh, and I'm basically pro-town by the way. I have next to no reason to target townies.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

follow the list 
i am not OP mafia though
what ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) :/
i actually just wanna see OP mafia crumble from the hits on that list


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I personally think Sphyer may very well be lying with one or two names, but I'm sure there are at least about two or three people he knows are mafia among them since quite a few phases have passed and quite a few mafia members found each other.
> 
> *I'd suggest following his list, maybe switching one person in it with Sphyer himself.*
> 
> Oh, and I'm basically pro-town by the way. I have next to no reason to target townies.



Don't bother with that bolded part. I'm getting modkilled near the end of the phase. I already discussed it with WAD and he can confirm it for you.

Sajin, there specific good reasons why I choose that list by the way. Altering it could pose serious problems. Expect to see at least 5 mafia die though. You'll understand later why I believe that.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

how could altering the list pose problems?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Because certain mafia could be let off the hook.

5-6 mafia deaths are good enough


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Don't bother with that bolded part. I'm getting modkilled near the end of the phase. I already discussed it with WAD and he can confirm it for you.
> 
> Sajin, there specific good reasons why I choose that list by the way. Altering it could pose serious problems. Expect to see at least 5 mafia die though. You'll understand later why I believe that.



I'm okay with it.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

They wont. But okay. Aiyanah, is Zabuza on your team or no? Just spill it.



These are the people who should get killed fo' sho:

Me! Me! Me! I'm a threat. A serious threat.
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL
????
????

I don't know about Zabuza. Hiruzen is not mafia. He's most likely the coward, Hercule, for the lulz.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

> Hiruzen Sarutobi --> lambda
> aiyanah --> ETT
> Fear --> ETT
> St. Lucifer --> ETT
> ...



*EnterTheTao* - 14 Votes
*lambda* - 1 Vote

Thanks for the crude count earlier, lambda.

Still yet to vote *Hyper_Wolfy, BROLY,* MSAL, *Stringer Bell*, SageMaster, Wez, EnterTheTao, *Zabuza*

The non-bolded have at least posted, otherwise the bolded need to check in this phase.

*And as per Sphyer's request, he will be modkilled at the end of the day phase, along side the lynch and Spirit Bomb write-up.

This is final, no matter how much Sphyer bitches and moans, I will kill him as he forced me too *


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

Btw why am I not surprised aiyanah is a mafioso.

How many in a row is it now?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> They wont. But okay. Aiyanah, is Zabuza on your team or no? Just spill it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't listen to this guy

Follow the list *I'm giving my life up* for because I'm that confident


Spirit Bomb

*
Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

WAD, isn't the Spirit Bomb write up supposed to be like during the night phase? Goku is killing someone during the night. That's what his role sayis.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Please don't listen to this guy
> 
> Follow the list *I'm giving my life up* for because I'm that confident
> 
> ...



How confident are you about more than one OP casualty?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Because certain mafia could be let off the hook.
> 
> 5-6 mafia deaths are good enough


i am mafia
surely that was known before the game started 
my role was dangerous
but now i am a simple bulletproof
also why isn't Hyper_Wolfy on that list?



St. Lucifer said:


> They wont. But okay. Aiyanah, is Zabuza on your team or no? Just spill it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zabuza was on my team
lucy you seem keen to go
why is that? 



Sajin said:


> Btw why am I not surprised aiyanah is a mafioso.
> 
> How many in a row is it now?


i dunno
i lost count
i was town in the BH game though


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> How confident are you about more than one OP casualty?



I'm willing to die for it

That's how


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Please don't listen to this guy
> 
> Follow the list *I'm giving my life up* for because I'm that confident
> 
> ...


so you can be manipulated 
interesting indeed


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 4, 2011)

*lynch ETT *
busy making money on bwin.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay okay. I give up.

Sphyer you are just too good. Zabuza is Kizaru and HS is Smoker. Sorry guys. But he's just too good, and I think Goku already submitted the list.

All hail Sphyer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

> WAD, isn't the Spirit Bomb write up supposed to be like during the night phase? Goku is killing someone during the night. That's what his role sayis.



It would have ended at the end of Night 3, but since Madara used War Fan to skip Day 3, it will now end at the end of Day 4.



> i dunno
> i lost count
> i was town in the BH game though



...implying you're actually the Godfather in Untouchables? 


And like I said several posts up, Sphyer is absolutely going to die at the end of this phase with a modkill. There's no doubt on that.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i am mafia
> surely that was known before the game started
> my role was dangerous
> but now i am a simple bulletproof
> also why isn't Hyper_Wolfy on that list?



Not quite

Aiyanah's gonna isn't going to aiyanah her way out of this one.

Who knows why.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

inb4 Hyper Wolfy is Aizen


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> so you can be manipulated
> interesting indeed



Not really

No one is getting manipulated into making the wrong move. I feel bad for the OP and Naruto mafia though. To think that this is how it would end for them.



St. Lucifer said:


> Okay okay. I give up.
> 
> Sphyer you are just too good. Zabuza is Kizaru and HS is Smoker. Sorry guys. But he's just too good, and I think Goku already submitted the list.
> 
> All hail Sphyer.



Not quite Lucifer

You know what to expect.

Sit back and just face the reality of you and your friends doom.



WhatADrag said:


> And like I said several posts up, Sphyer is absolutely going to die at the end of this phase with a modkill. There's no doubt on that.



Right from the mod's mouth so you know I will die no matter what (incase someone thinks I will try to get out of it or am lying)


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 4, 2011)

desparate is desparate
I was having fun making money from 20p to 20 pounds


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't know if Hyper_wolfy is mafia either.

I don't know every single mafia in this game.

Don't fuck my list up for it though.

Figure that out yourselves normally.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*

KAKAROOOOOOOOTTT


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Where am I wrong Sphyer?

I'm trying to help Goku out here. Lets help Goku by actually getting rid of OP Mafia. How about switching Zabuza and Hiruzen 

Sphyer, this is like me telling you the reality that you cannot fly, but you are so confident that you can. Bitch, you aint a bird.

This is your song:


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Remember Goku

*Spirit Bomb the following

Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Where am I wrong Sphyer?
> 
> I'm trying to help Goku out here. Lets help Goku by actually getting rid of OP Mafia. How about switching Zabuza and Hiruzen



Yeah, we'll trust the OP mafia member to get rid of his OP friends



There isn't even a need because after this, you guys are basically done when my list is followed and all that's left for you is a slow death.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It would have ended at the end of Night 3, but since Madara used War Fan to skip Day 3, it will now end at the end of Day 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that game is still going and i am still alive in it
so i cant clarify my role in another thread
not to mention i'm a suspect
it wouldn't be as fun if i wasn't 



Sphyer said:


> Not quite
> 
> Aiyanah's gonna isn't going to aiyanah her way out of this one.
> 
> Who knows why.


is HW bleach mafia?
i though he was OP mafia 
interesting you dont want to put him on that list
you will of course agree so he looks like bleach mafia
just how much of an impact on the game can that list have?
btw i have attacked HW already
he's still alive if that piques your curiosity?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> *[Vote Lynch ETT]*
> 
> KAKAROOOOOOOOTTT



You have no idea how long I've been waiting for you to say that


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

The only impact that list has is that it's killing me off of the OP mafia, getting rid of madara and Kabuto/Nagato (you aiyanah).


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 4, 2011)

Aiyanah,nice try ,your obviously OP Mafia yourself or Kabuto
Your die and the other die,do we even need to be more clear that you need to be bombed


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> is HW bleach mafia?
> i though he was OP mafia
> interesting you dont want to put him on that list
> you will of course agree so he looks like bleach mafia
> ...



Is HW Bleach mafia? Figure that out yourselves.

It isn't interesting at all. I don't want to put anybody on that list that wasn't already on it.

I'm not even sure why you expect me to trust you right now (unless you want to manipulate the town)


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

you really think i would be given the Kabuto role?
fascinating
come at me goku


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Yeah, we'll trust the OP mafia member to get rid of his OP friends
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't even a need because after this, you guys are basically done when my list is followed and all that's left for you is a slow death.



Yeah, we're so done. It's not like I have 4 members who can't do some damage still alive.

like I said, I'm the only OP Mafia you're killing.

Ah wait.. I kept asking if Zabuza was Kabuto -_- Gosh. Aiyanah is Kabuto.

Zabuza is town. He is going to waste a kill. I'm so silly.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> The only impact that list has is that it's killing me off of the OP mafia, getting rid of madara and Kabuto/Nagato (you aiyanah).



Kabuto and Nagato aren't dying from what I can guess

I can guess that you and 2 other OP mafia guys will die though.

Once again, your futile efforts are pointless.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Yeah, we're so done. It's not like I have 4 members who can't do some damage still alive.
> 
> like I said, I'm the only OP Mafia you're killing.
> 
> ...



You will actually have 2 members after this bomb follows my list most likely

I'm still laughing at how much you want to save the damage for the OP mafia though


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't even have to try anymore.

I am the only OP mafia that will die on that list.

Goku, I'm giving you the chance to change Zabuza and HS. They are not my mafia.

Sphyer, if I die, two members won't die because of my dead. That's not how it works. I'll say this till I die:

*I am the only OP Mafia that will die on that list.*

Again?

*I am the only OP Mafia that will die on that list.*

Again?

*I am the only OP Mafia that will die on that list.*

HS and Zabuza are town. I'm not even trying to mindfuck you. I can't really troll, but you're leading me on.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I don't even have to try anymore.
> 
> I am the only OP mafia that will die on that list.
> 
> Goku, I'm giving you the chance to change Zabuza and HS. They are not my mafia.



Why do you think Goku is going to listen to someone whose confirmed Akainu?

It's clear you just want to save your lynched buddys. You act just like Blaze.

Pretending to want to help the town and putting up a horrible act to look like it.

Face it

Your OP and the Naruto mafia will crumble along with me


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

i cant believe you guys really think i'm OP mafia 
OP mafia had a good start
but we fought them back
you goons should be thanking us 
taking Hiruzen off the list on St. Lucifer's request, i am disappoint


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Lynched buddies? I thought they were getting killed by the spirit bomb -_- ETT is getting lynched, he's your mafia, not mine.

Hey, aiyanah, HS hasn't been annoying this phase. But we ought to try and kill him anyway.

Oh wait, it won't work ;_;


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess some people have to fight to the bitter end.



St. Lucifer said:


> Lynched buddies? I thought they were getting killed by the spirit bomb -_- ETT is getting lynched, he's your mafia, not mine.



Lynched/killed whatever


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

sphy gonna sphy
taking trolling to a new level


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh wait, Nagato isn't dead. Silly strike marks confused me.

Zabuza could be Nagato, if not Kabuto. Same goes for Aiyanah.

These are the possibility results of Goku's kill:
1 OP Mafia
3 Naruto Mafia
1 Town

or!

1 OP Mafia
2 Naruto Mafia
2 Town

Only aiyanah could figure out the fact that I'm not fucking around.

Yeah, he did a good job trolling. I don't see how people can possibly be convinced that our OP Mafia will crumble as a result of the the bomb.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Oh wait, Nagato isn't dead. Silly strike marks confused me.
> 
> Zabuza could be Nagato, if not Kabuto. Same goes for Aiyanah.
> 
> ...



Actually it's really 3 OP and 2 Naruto.

It's simple really

Lets say only Kizaru and Smoker remain after this bomb. What can they possibly do? They are too thin and numbers and will easily die out.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm gonna miss this game. 

*[Vote Lynch ETT]*


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

*Remember

Spirit Bomb the following Goku

Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Actually it's really 3 OP and 2 Naruto.


**


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Time is running out my mafia enemies.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> **





If goku actually believes this bull.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

I sit here observing the end of the One Piece mafia's chances to win.


They were so safe for most of the game while Bleach and Naruto went head to head with each other. Now they're suddenly going to get sodomized harder than the Naruto mafia ever was. They continue to fight on their last legs to deter Goku's mind when they will fail.

I gave my life for that list because I believe in it. If you alter that list, you are a fucking fool. That list is like that for a reason and it will kill so many mafia members that I'd even go as far to say that town would have to kiss my ass if they won because I gave them their win.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

I believe it too.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

As usual, another reminder for this page...

Goku, use your spirit bomb on the following

*Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL*


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Assuming I'm not goku and keep seeing that same reminder.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

You aren't Goku


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Says the guy who still thinks he's killing 3 OP Mafia. My mafia and I are smiling ear to ear at your stubbornness. 

I am goku, and vegeta, and gohan


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression that I was really Mafia?

I'm really the moderator of this game and WAD was really Aizen from the start.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

So basically, St. Lucifer is saying he is the OP mafia but other people Sphyer pointed out aren't, and despite that wants him to change the targets? 

Not fishy, no, not at all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Since when were you under the impression that I was really Mafia?
> 
> I'm really the moderator of this game and WAD was really Aizen from the start.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> So basically, St. Lucifer is saying he is the OP mafia but other people Sphyer pointed out aren't, and despite that wants him to change the targets?
> 
> Not fishy, no, not at all.



This is why if Goku listens to him, he's even stupider.

My list that I'm dying for is the best to follow.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Sajin said:


> So basically, St. Lucifer is saying he is the OP mafia but other people Sphyer pointed out aren't, and despite that wants him to change the targets?
> 
> Not fishy, no, not at all.



Zabuza and HS aren't OP mafia. Sure, no one will believe it. But time will tell. 

I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list.
 I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list. 
I am the only OP Mafia on that list.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Zabuza and HS aren't OP mafia. Sure, no one will believe it. But time will tell.
> 
> I am the only OP Mafia on that list.
> I am the only OP Mafia on that list.
> ...


----------



## Sajin (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Zabuza and HS aren't OP mafia. Sure, no one will believe it. But time will tell.
> 
> I am the only OP Mafia on that list.
> I am the only OP Mafia on that list.
> ...



And you recommend Goku to target whom instead?


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

If there's another OP mafia in that list, I'll ban myself.

Hyper Wolfy should get hit instead of Hiruzen or  Zabuza.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

If there isn't another OP mafia in the list besides St. Lucifer, I'll personally wear an anti Rose set and let you all neg me while I start posting like a complete retard.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> If there's another OP mafia in that list, I'll ban myself.
> 
> Hyper Wolfy should get hit instead of Hiruzen or  Zabuza.



If Hyper is mafia then town can worry about that later just like with all the other leftover mafia.

That list is not being altered because it will kill your mafia buddies that you keep trying to protect.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer can I choose your set?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Go ahead if you want


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 4, 2011)

How random, all of a sudden Hyper wolfy this,Hyper wolfy that 
i thought Hiruzen was town aswell,but not so much now


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Am I worthy of a "no one believes me but I'm still right" section on the wiki?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm here.
I was busy with University during the whole day and I missed the phase.

By the way you guys won't want to use the spirit bomb on me.
More than a waste since I'm on your side, I will not die and I will survive.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

You deserve a "no one believes me even though I'm wrong" section


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I'm here.
> I was busy with University during the whole day and I missed the phase.
> 
> By the way you guys won't want to use the spirit bomb on.
> *More than a waste since I'm on your side, I will not die and I will survive, because I'm as tough as a turtle.*



Wrong and your clue at the end hinting your Roshi is wrong as well.

You are definitely mafia.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok let the bomb take effect and waste a chance to kill someone else besides the sage himself.
*
[vote lynch sphyer]*
Because he doesn't believe me, and after the bomb takes effect he will be busted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Everyone has been accounted for. Goku is submitting his list to me soon, you guys have one more hour to frantically scurry around.

Good luck


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer is mafioso.
that is all I have to say.

By the way, when the character survives the bomb his identity will be revealed right?

It doesn't matter if I tell my role now since I'm on that list, or does it?


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

I hope he stays with the list so we can see Sphyer being wrong wrong wrong.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

I praticaly revealed my role and I changed it so I wouldn't get mod killed.
Sphyer saw the original post and still thinks I'm lying.

Unless he is an idiot, he is just playing like any mafioso would play.

Too bad that I've figure you out in less than 10 minutes.

Now I'll lynch you until you're dead buddy.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Zabuza you have to read back. Sphyer is getting mod killed and he is a bleacha mafioso.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

He is a mafioso?

Not surprised then


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah. He thinks you are OP mafia. Isn't that hilarious?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 4, 2011)

I should start paying more attention to this.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Zabuza hasn't been reading at all it seems. How amusing that someone has the gal to argue with me when they don't even know what's going on themselves in this phase and in write ups. 

Long story short, I'm mafia

I revealed myself to kill my enemy mafia factions

I have "suspicions"

You are apart of them

St Lucifer is already confirmed Akainu after I revealed him and had him give up.

The rest are mafia as well.

Goku, use the spirit bomb on these people.

*Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
St. Lucifer
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL
*

The mafia's time is almost up. Bleach mafia may lose me and tao this phase but we got the OP and Naruto mafia good.

They're finished.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Goku has just sent his list now apparently

Now the time has come

Will the townies town again or will the townies strike back for revenge against the mafia?

I've done all I can to pound into your heads who the enemies are.

For a final reminder, do not let Blaze live with his mafia members town. Kill him next phase if the OP mafia doesn't do it with Kizaru. He is not your ally. He wants to revive his mafia's chances of winning while he keeps them a secret from you like usual. Only a fool would trust him.

If my list was followed, then I believe you will thank me for this.

As for the enemy mafia


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Sphyer, time and time again I check your list wondering if you will have the wits to amend it. But you fail.

Before you get modkilled and I blown away can I just quote you:

With Goku's Spirit Bomb and your list, 3 One Piece Mafia Members and 2 Naruto Mafia Members will be killed.

Yes?

And also I stand by my word, I am the only One Piece mafia in that list.

Okay?

Okay.

Goku, do it


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Sphyer, time and time again I check your list wondering if you will have the wits to amend it. But you fail.
> 
> Before you get modkilled and I blown away can I just quote you:
> 
> ...



The fact that you're saying this again shows you know you're doomed because you know exactly what's about to happen to you.


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Can you just confirm what you said? I don't want to dig through your old posts. I know I'm doomed. I just want to see if you think the rest of my Mafia will go down with me with this spirit bomb.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

*Day Four Phase Ends*​
Tousen was wreaking havoc. He had caused the people of Earth great discomfort, and now it was time for them to finish him off. The Z Fighters landed and prepared their second assault.

Tousen: "Very well, I will not run this time. Let's fight."

The remaining Z fighters fought brilliantly, and soon Tousen was swatted like a fly and hell from the sky.

*EnterTheTao[Tousen]* was lynched by the *Town*. He has been vanquished.



----------------------------------------------------------------------

​Stark witnessing all this, heaved a heavy sigh. It was time. All for Aizen-sama. He pointed both of his blasters to his head, and smiled.

*Stark*: "I am not alone."

*Sphyer[Stark]* has committed suicide(*modkill*).


-----------------------------------------------------------------------​

The Z Fighters continued their frantic struggle, they were battling the villains but were losing. Where was Goku? As if on cue, Goku suddenly appeared in the fray, with a massively strong ball of energy being held above him.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XThcGiDWrWg[/YOUTUBE]​
*Goku*: "Enough is enough! I cannot allow you to terrorize the people of Earth any longer! I am Goku! Ally to good, nightmare to evil. And I will not allow you to kill any more of my friends!" With that he let out a primal howl as the ki around him transformed and amplified to shockwave-inducing levels. He powered up to Super Saiyan 2.

​
He then released the Spirit Bomb and the villains panicked as it crashed down on them. Some were able to flee with their lives, the others were obliterated by the power of Goku, and the power of the people of the good people of Earth.

*Mangekyou SharingAL[Madara]* has been killed by the Spirit Bomb!
*SageMaster[Barragan]* has been killed by the Spirit Bomb!
*aiyanah[Nagato]* has been killed by the Spirit Bomb!
*St. Lucifer[Akainu]* has been killed by the Spirit Bomb!​

Gohan appears.

Gohan: "Dad! I will help you! Let us beat them together!"

​
Gohan: "Ka.......me......."

*Gohan has begun charging his Super Kamehameha! It will fire at the end of Day Phase Six.*

*Tia Halibel will be able to use three day kills for each of her fallen comrades (Tousen, Stark, Barragan). She may only use one per day phase.*

*Day Phase Four has ended.
Night Phase Four has begun.
Please send in your night actions. NO TALKING.*​


----------



## Friday (Mar 4, 2011)

Told you I was the only Mafia. He probably only switched Hiruzen.

And no, Hiruzen is still not my mafia lmao.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh well, what's done is done

At least I got the mafia's good 

Lets sit back and watch this show from the grave now shall we 

Edit: Oh never mind, I was confused about something 

Well St.Lucifer, go find me a set to wear

I'm a man of my word


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh yes, a couple of things I forgot to mention:

With Itachi's death earlier in the phase, Vegeta's genjutsu has been dispelled. His actions are no longer skitzo.

And with Madara's death now, Sasuke has gained *[Susano'o]*

Also a reminder that *Blaze[Sasuke]* is completely immune to all actions this night phase. So don't even bother wasting anything on him 

Night Phase Continues...


Also Sphyer has joined Amrun in my list of minions co-mods. Aizen's will be done.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd be lying if I said the reason I didn't take up the job wasn't to figure out who everybody is


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry to post during the night phase but I am not mafia Sphyer!


----------



## Amrun (Mar 4, 2011)

I just wanted to say that you're all repetitive fucks and I can't believe I read all of that.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 4, 2011)

So proud, Sphyer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Mmmm Night Phase will be over soon.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

*Night Four Phase Ends*


Videl was flying towards the scene of the Spirit Bomb...that Gohan...why couldn't she ever tell him what was going on. She came to a halt as she found another man, in midair, in a pinstripe suit with a white jacket looking at her.

Kizaru: "Goodbyeeeeeeeeeeeee." He mercilessly murdered her with his laser.



*Wez[Videl]* has been killed by *Kizaru*​
???? : "Remember me?"

Kizaru turned around in surprised and reactively fired his laser barrage, standing before him was the child from back then. The one he nearly killed at the overpass until Sengoku commanded him away. He watched in surprise as his lasers were deflected as the boy seemed to be surrounded by this evil spiritual aura.

​
Sasuke: "You think I didn't notice you back then? You should have killed me when you had the chance. You and all your friends will suffer my vengeance." Sasuke's Susano'o swung its ethereal blade at Kizaru.

Kizaru chuckled. "I am a light-man, your attack won't aff---". His eyes widened in surprise as his body seemed to implode and be suctioned towards a gourd that the Susano'o held in the other hand.



*Kakashi Hatake[Kizaru]* was sealed away for all eternity by *Sasuke's* Sword of Totsuka.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*R o f l c o p t e r[????]* has been killed by *[????]*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
​
Halibel wringed her wrists. She didn't like this. All of her nakama had been sacrificed. What was Aizen's next move?

Vegeta: "FINAL. FLASH"

Halibel was completely vaporized behind the force of her attacker's blast.

Vegeta: "Did you really think you can hold back the Prince of all Saiyans with measely tricks?"



*Tia Halibel[Tia Halibel]* has been killed by *Vegeta!*


----------------------------------------------------------------------​
Elsewhere, Aizen chuckled. "Just as planned. Now with all of the Espada out of the way, I can finally move into action myself." Suddenly his eyes widened with surprised as his left arm was set ablaze by a black flame.

*Sasuke*: "It's too late. You are dead. Amaterasu's flames are unextinguishable. Soon it will consume you whole."

Aizen looked quizzically at the brat and chuckled. "Since when were you under the impression I needed this arm?". With that, he took his sword and cut it off.

Sasuke furrowed his brow in surprise. Suddenly the man before him began to transform.

*Aizen*: "Thank you, for allowing me to evolve into something completely transcendent."



**AIZEN* HAS GAINED THE *[HOGYOKU]**​
*Sasuke attacked Aizen with Amaterasu, but it will only expend one of his lives at the conclusion of this day phase.

NIGHT PHASE FOUR ENDS
DAY PHASE FIVE BEGINS
YOU MAY NOW POST​*


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Tia Halibel[Tia Halibel]*


Should we be surprised?

That said, I wouldn't call that a good move. Killing Aizen is going to be a bitch now.

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]*


----------



## Mio (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Tia Halibel[Tia Halibel]*


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you referring to the fact that Tia Harribel was Tia Harribel or that Vegita killed her, I think Vegata should have killed Aizen in all honesty . .

Also is Gohan still alive 

if so kill Kenshin, you are the only one who can kill him now


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

I though it'd be obvious.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WHATADRAG]*

TROLL MOD IS TROLLING


----------



## MSAL (Mar 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WAD]*

Sanity must be restored


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Tia Halibel[Tia Halibel]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

lmao. halibel.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 5, 2011)

WAD, I fucking knew I was right.

Blaze avenged me at least.

Good luck, Town.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 5, 2011)

this game is lame.
A game where Sasuke gets a decent plot role is always a huge disappointment.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 5, 2011)

So Kakashi was Kizaru...friend :ho


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Just lynch fucking Blaze then
*
[vote lynch Blaze]*

also who the hell is Aizen


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

one piece mafia seems to be the best off so far.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch blaze]*
If he is sasuke he has to be lynched.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 5, 2011)

WAD has become public enemy #1 in his own game


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> one piece mafia seems to be the best off so far.



That's because they all get protected at night, only 3 of them (The admirals) were any real danger .. . but they are dead now  . . .


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

60/40 WAD is Aizen and one of the  name on the list is just bullshit.


Also I don't see anywhere in the write up Sasuke possessing a kill action. He got a reflect attack but Kizaru attacked Videl.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> 60/40 WAD is Aizen and one of the  name on the list is just bullshit.
> 
> 
> Also I don't see anywhere in the write up Sasuke possessing a kill action. He got a reflect attack but Kizaru attacked Videl.



Aizen can switch the targets of multiple people, Kizaru probably tried to kill Kenshin


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> 60/40 WAD is Aizen and one of the  name on the list is just bullshit.
> 
> 
> Also I don't see anywhere in the write up Sasuke possessing a kill action. He got a reflect attack but Kizaru attacked Videl.



Ah, excuse me - The Kizaru kill was a Naruto Mafia faction kill. He used his Amaterasu (slow kill) ability on Aizen


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh well, all for Aizen-Sama.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch WAD]*
He is Aizen I think.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I Suspect  Kakashi,



 Time for the plan, was waiting till today after the bomb


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

dead people stay dead


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Blaze]*

The Espada went in the same order as in the manga. Barry then Starrk and finally Halibel. :33


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

*Gohan target Sajin with your attack*, you are our last hope.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Ah, excuse me - The Kizaru kill was a Naruto Mafia faction kill. He used his Amaterasu (slow kill) ability on Aizen


Will Amaterasu still go off even if Sasuke is lynched? If it goes off will we get Aizen's name?

... Which of course doesn't change the fact that we should lynch Sasuke right now anyway.

*[Vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

*Gohan, you gain nothing from killing Kenshin as it doesn't help your win conditions at all, while leaving him alive makes all the mafia factions unable to win the game.*

Just thought I'd throw this out there. 

Bioness is 100% mafia by the way.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Blaze]*

But yeah, Bioness being so concerned about Kenshin dying makes him a pretty much confirmed mafia. Obvious scum is obvious.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Who cares if I'm mafia or not, Kenshin if you are still alive the town eventually loses.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

No, it does not.

Town and Kenshin can both win.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

I honestly think Sajin should be left alone for now. At least until the more dangerous mafia are taken out.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree that Gohan should not kill Kenshin. With him alive they have more to worry about. 
By now he probably has a good idea who most of the Mafia are. Let him do his thing.
*
[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah Gohan kill is a matter for another phase anyway.

One thing though, there's been two mysterious kills during the game so far. Considering Vegeta's still standing, how high are the chances one of them was Goku?


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Or wait, Goku is practically immortal. It'd be pretty broken if that kill could get him.

Say WAD, would we still get DragonBall if that kill hits the people with them?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

been quiet wont save your mafia asses


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Dont forget to Bomb Bioness and Aizen


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Dont forget to Bomb Bioness and Aizen



Who's Aizen?


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*

Well done, Vegeta.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

WAD is Aizen.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> WAD is Aizen.



 That would be the greatest troll ever.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 5, 2011)

I think we should let blaze play pro town like he said.

Aizen is the greatest threat to us

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*

under "suspicion" of being Aizen


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> I think we should let blaze play pro town like he said.
> 
> Aizen is the greatest threat to us
> 
> ...



What suspicion? is there some proof or suspicious behavior I missed?


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh look, WAD's dupe.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Why kill me when my team is pretty much gone.

I won't let other mafia win either. Right now our concern should be to get rid of Aizen and the rest of mafia. With my powers we can achevie this. It would just make it really difficult.

Go for Aizen. I also only went for mafia to show that I was always saying the truth.

Also Wez happy to avenge your death.


Going to read the write-up now to see what happened.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

I've actually been suspicious of Cycloid being Aizen as well


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 5, 2011)

Sasuke has a partner alive


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys WAD is Aizen. I cannot tell a lie.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I've actually been suspicious of Cycloid being Aizen as well



would you mind elaborating?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*


Let's finsh this team off. Sphyer my job is done. Bleach mafia take that.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

If Cycloid is Aizen the lynch won't kill him, no?

If Gohan's bomb OHKO's him, maybe it's reasonable to let him kill Aizen. (unless Gohan is Rofl who just died)


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Blaze said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*
> 
> 
> Let's finsh this team off. Sphyer my job is done. Bleach mafia take that.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know the exact details since I'm still in and out due to missing phases.


Also Bioness is mafia as well. I had a number of attacks.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness being mafia is pretty obvious as it is


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

A number of attacks from what? 

Kill Sajin, we can kill Aizen with just two more hits anyway


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Btw, I've prepared a love nest for sajin and blaze tonight. Blaze will come out of it quite drained though. I feel Sajin will be too much for him.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

I see.


If we lynch Aizen and I attack him at night that should end him. Also I have a one extra kill which I will use on...

And one random ability my partner has that should find out hopefully another mafia to lynch next phase.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Am I  talking to mafia only. It seems the townies are dead or just crap.



Where are they. I almost feel like not bothering.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness said:


> A number of attacks from what?
> 
> Kill Sajin, we can kill Aizen with just two more hits anyway



Kill me so that you scum would be able to win? Oh you 

Btw Kenshin couldn't be mindfucked so I'm not quite sure he can be manipulated


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I see.
> 
> 
> If we lynch Aizen and* I attack him at night* that should end him. Also I have a one extra kill which I will use on...
> ...



You didn't read what I said did you? You will be turned into a generic mafia tonight. So just throw your planning out the window.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

We should let kenshin live as well. Seriosuly me and kenshin might not win but we'll make it fun as hell and let townies win as oppose to these mafias.


Prepare a good nest for me Cycloid.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Kill me so that you scum would be able to win? Oh you
> 
> Btw Kenshin couldn't be mindfucked so I'm not quite sure he can be manipulated



cleared that up with wad yesterday. Now all of your battles are in the palm of my hand.

Furthermore, now I have the Hogyuku, I can mindfuck two more pairs of people.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Also why lynch me when they going to attack me at night...seriously where are the townies. They better have some brain to work with.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

*is tempted to change to Cycloid*


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness is likely in the *OP Faction.*
Cycloid is either *Aizen, or Kabuto.*
Lambda is also likely to be in the *OP faction.*

I also have a deep suspicion on *Broly and Stringer Bell. One of which is definitly in the OP mafia -* my money's on SB though.

I pretty much know who Goku, Yamcha and Hercule are.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> cleared that up with wad yesterday. Now all of your battles are in the palm of my hand.
> 
> Furthermore, now I have the Hogyuku, I can mindfuck two more pairs of people.



The hell? 

Well, I guess Kenshin will have no choice but to roleblock you tonight


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't be suprised if Cycoid was mafia, yeah, but I've got nothing to base this on.

Why am I mafia, though?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

I think you could be right on SB, Fear.



I need to check my PM.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if Cycoid was mafia, yeah, but I've got nothing to base this on.
> 
> Why am I mafia, though?


Dude, I'm telling you he is mafia. Read the write-up.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> The hell?
> 
> Well, I guess Kenshin will have no choice but to roleblock you tonight



Your ability won't work on me. I've yet to kill anyone. ask WAD pek



I wonder if you guys can lynch blaze and me at the same time.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 5, 2011)

Blaze said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*
> 
> 
> Let's finsh this team off. Sphyer my job is done. Bleach mafia take that.


----------



## Friday (Mar 5, 2011)

Not with Hidden Nin's ass dying.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Not with Hidden Nin's ass dying.



hey, ain't you dead? stop interrupting my monologue.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Your ability won't work on me. I've yet to kill anyone. ask WAD pek



Kenshin's ability won't permaroleblock and strip you to generic, but it _will_ function as a normal roleblock for that phase.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Kenshin's ability won't permaroleblock and strip you to generic, but it _will_ function as a normal roleblock for that phase.



but you're not gonna be targeting me. that's the whole point. You and blaze will be targeting each other. He will try to kill you and you will permblock him. 


now who should I sent gohan's kamehameha to when it's ready.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> but you're not gonna be targeting me. that's the whole point. You and blaze will be targeting each other. He will try to kill you and you will permblock him.
> 
> 
> now who should I sent gohan's kamehameha to when it's ready.



Gohan's Kamehameha is going to kill 2 people at the end of the next Day Phase.



> [Mastermind] - Can pick two players and have their abilities redirected to each other *each night phase*.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh and I doubt you'll be able to redirect a roleblock. Its whole purpose it to block your abilities which consist of killing and redirecting as of now.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

YOU KILLED WEM MY MANLY BRO!!!



YOU WILL PAY OP MAFIA!!!


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Also would never kill Kenshin I like him and we both can live until the end with townies safely winning.



Kenshin and Sasuke both are my fav characters.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually, why the hell are we lynching Blaze if Cycloid is telling the truth.

*[Change vote lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Oh and I doubt you'll be able to redirect a roleblock. Its whole purpose it to block your abilities which consist of killing and redirecting as of now.



oh but I can.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

Aizen-Sama will beat you all.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

I fucking knew you'd be Bleach mafia with WAD's "RNG"


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Aizen can't redirect mafia's faction kill, can he?

Sasuke kills him once, The OP mafia kills him again and we finish him off next phase.

Kabuto can join in too. Dunno what he's been diong so far but the fact that Edo Nagato lived that long tells me he's probably still alive.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I fucking knew you'd be Bleach mafia with WAD's "RNG"



Is that so? 



Tia Halibel said:


> Aizen-Sama will beat you all.



You did well Halibel. Even though I'm under attack I feel it's a good time to have tea. Will you join me?


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Aizen can't redirect mafia's faction kill, can he?
> 
> Sasuke kills him once, The OP mafia kills him again and we finish him off next phase.



sakuke is gonna be made generic by sajin and then finished off by fear. He isn't gonna be killing anyone.


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Aizen can't redirect mafia's faction kill, can he?
> 
> Sasuke kills him once, The OP mafia kills him again and we finish him off next phase.



Or better yet, if Krillin and Yamcha stop being inactifags, we might have won this game already.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> sakuke is gonna be made generic by sajin and then finished off by fear. He isn't gonna be killing anyone.


Kabuto's still kicking isn't he?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

I think I rather be lynched then follow cycloids plan. Screw townies I care about my image.

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

I Did say lurking wont help you Aizen :ho


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Some questions to be answered:

Hidden kill dragon balls still contribute to town's collection.

Aizen can redirect someone attempting to roleblock him, he can also affect Kenshin since it doesn't qualify as a "hostile attack".

Yes he is OP dealwithit.gif 

Let me know if you have any other questions I forget.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Fear said:


> Or better yet, if Krillin and Yamcha stop being inactifags, we might have won this game already.



I am krillin you see.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

If you follow Cycloid's plan you'll still be alive though.

But w/e. *[Change vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Some questions to be answered:
> 
> Hidden kill dragon balls still contribute to town's collection.
> 
> ...



*This is how gods are made.*
​


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Yes he is OP dealwithit.gif



Hey, Kenshin is supposed to be the most haxxed here.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Fear said:


> Or better yet, if Krillin and Yamcha stop being inactifags, we might have won this game already.


 Okay, let's do this.

Yamcha and Krilin, * LYNCH CYCLOID*. There's nothing he can do to stop you if you're both alive and if only one of you is, you're the least of the mafia's problem anyway so revealing yourself isn't that big a risk.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 5, 2011)

This is what you get for fucking with Bleach


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Shouldn't have let Aizen gets his Hogyoku


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

*lynch Cycloid* You know the drill


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 5, 2011)

For the record, I'm extra happy that Goku killed of Baraggan since he made this all possible


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Okay, let's do this.
> 
> Yamcha and Krilin, * LYNCH CYCLOID*. There's nothing he can do to stop you if you're both alive and if only one of you is, you're the least of the mafia's problem anyway so revealing yourself isn't that big a risk.



It'd be great if they could, but I think Hidden Nin might've been Krillin based on his previous posts. I may of course be wrong but don't hold your hopes too high here.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd love to join and have tea with you.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

@Sajin-yea but I will become powerless then killed of fodder level.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Okay, let's do this.
> 
> Yamcha and Krilin, * LYNCH CYCLOID*. There's nothing he can do to stop you if you're both alive and if only one of you is, you're the least of the mafia's problem anyway so revealing yourself isn't that big a risk.



I told you already. *I AM KRILLIN.*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Dead  people shouldnt talk


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys lynch me. I'm very dangerous. You should not trust me.


Lynch Blaze. He is mafia.


Don't change your votes.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> I told you already. *I AM KRILLIN.*



Role reveal!!11 MODKILL HIM WAD


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait, what phase is it currently at?


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Dead  people shouldnt talk



Since when were you under the impression that I was dead?


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Guys lynch me. I'm very dangerous. You should not trust me.
> 
> 
> Lynch Blaze. He is mafia.
> ...



Why are you trying to avoid the love nest when I went through all that trouble.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> It'd be great if they could, but I think Hidden Nin might've been Krillin based on his previous posts. I may of course be wrong but don't hold your hopes too high here.


Yeah well, let's hope Roshi and Hercules gets off their asses then.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

FUCKIN LYNCH ME!!!




I WANT TO BE LYNCHED!!!



DAMN IT!!!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't worry Blaze, I will become your new light.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 5, 2011)

blaze don't give up if both Naruto and OP go after him he can die tonight if we lynch


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Role reveal!!11 MODKILL HIM WAD



Since when were you under the impression that I was the one who role revealed?



Sajin said:


> I am kenshin


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Bulletproof muts starts trolling


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Is there really hope.
I don't want to become fodder.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Since when were you under the impression that I was the one who role revealed?



FUUUUUUUU- 

Blaze, you'll probably hate me for this but Sasuke has always been fodder


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> blaze don't give up if both Naruto and OP go after him he can die tonight if we lynch



I know who you are and you won't survive the night either. 



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Bulletproof muts starts trolling



What's up Starrk. How's it going. 



Blaze said:


> Is there really hope.
> I don't want to become fodder.



Sphyer tried to tell you yesterday to abandon your arrogance. It would have helped if you had listened.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 5, 2011)

blaze check the food cart in the game rules

Ur teammate can save u


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, Wolfy turned out to not be Stark.

What a twist. WAD, I am disappoint. Why not go all the way with role assigning?


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Oh yeah, Wolfy turned out to not be Stark.
> 
> What a twist. WAD, I am disappoint. Why not go all the way with role assigning?



Though Sajin, that isn't the only thing associated with Wolfs. WaD has not disapointed.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Isn't Kabuto still alive?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

I still got the majority votes right...there is some hope.


Sajin personal dislike=actual ability. Never works.


Checking now Brolly.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

He is and lurking the whole time


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Sajin personal dislike=actual ability. Never works.



I wasn't quite serious.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Me neither but got to say something.




Also I would have loved getting the Kenshin role. The best shonen worked character.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

It would be funny if Sajin can be Aizen instead


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> It would be funny if Sajin can be Aizen instead



That would be too repetitive. I prefer the independents anyway.

How many SKs have I played already, 5 or 6?


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

All right I will see if there is hope after all.

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

jiraiya, would you stop lurking already? we can see you y'know.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Cycloid]*

Might as well.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Also remember. Roshi can deal with any character in the game he chooses. Kenshin, Aizen, Sasuke, motha fucking Goku if he wanted with his [Mafuba] ability.

It kills him, but will 100% work on any character and put them "out of play" for five whole phases


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes he can! bama


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

Roshi you know what to do. Go for Aizen.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldnt do that if I was Roshi.

Tbh there's pretty much no way for Aizen to win this though he can troll us pretty hard.


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> jiraiya, would you stop lurking already? we can see you y'know.



Thanks for the love Cycloid. I was reading all the bullshit you guys left me when I was gone.


*[Vote lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I wouldnt do that if I was Roshi.
> 
> Tbh there's pretty much no way for Aizen to win this though he can troll us pretty hard.



Abandon your arrogance, Human
​


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Fear said:


> Bioness is likely in the *OP Faction.*
> Cycloid is either *Aizen, or Kabuto.*
> Lambda is also likely to be in the *OP faction.*
> 
> ...



What you talkin' bout 



lambda said:


> Kabuto's still kicking isn't he?



haha I actually strongly beleive he is one of the ones who was killed but not revealed, so just Sasuke left for Naruto Mafia, Aizen for Bleach, and 3 characters who get protected/bulletproof at night for OP 



Sajin said:


> I wouldnt do that if I was Roshi.
> 
> Tbh there's pretty much no way for Aizen to win this though he can troll us pretty hard.



Roshi go after Sajin!


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I wouldnt do that if I was Roshi.
> 
> Tbh there's pretty much no way for Aizen to win this though he can troll us pretty hard.


Not that I disagree, but where's your confidence coming from?


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Also remember. Roshi can deal with any character in the game he chooses. Kenshin, Aizen, Sasuke, motha fucking Goku if he wanted with his [Mafuba] ability.
> 
> It kills him, but will 100% work on any character and put them "out of play" for five whole phases



I reckon the player of Aizen stopped smiling when he saw this.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Everybody knows who Cycloid is and nobody wants him to win.

Not to mention he has to kill Kenshin and that has to be done by townies whom he cannot manipulate into doing so.

Lol @ Bioness


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

If Kizaru were still alive


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness said:


> haha I actually strongly beleive he is one of the ones who was killed but not revealed, so just Sasuke left for Naruto Mafia, Aizen for Bleach, and 3 characters who get protected/bulletproof at night for OP


 Nagato and Itachi survoved the first kill so that can't have been Kabuto. Second kill is possible,  we'll have to see if Krilin and Yamcha don't deliver.


Sajin said:


> Everybody knows who Cycloid is and nobody wants him to win.
> 
> Not to mention he has to kill Kenshin and that has to be done by townies whom he cannot manipulate into doing so.


 true, but you're playing time. The longer he stays alive the longer he can fuck with everyone else. I'd rather he get taken out of the game quickly so we can focus on OP mafia. They're defangled but there's still three of them.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness said:


> If Kizaru were still alive



Sasuke took him out... On a date.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 5, 2011)

If we know Blaze is Sasuke, why haven't we lynched him?


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Nagato and Itachi survoved the first kill so that can't have been Kabuto. Second kill is possible,  we'll have to see if Krilin and Yamcha don't deliver.
> true, but you're playing time. The longer he stays alive the longer he can fuck with everyone else. I'd rather he get taken out of the game quickly so we can focus on OP mafia. They're defangled but there's still three of them.



Trying to stop me from messing with you eh?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> true, but you're playing time. The longer he stays alive the longer he can fuck with everyone else. I'd rather he get taken out of the game quickly so we can focus on OP mafia. They're defangled but there's still three of them.



Yes, that's why I'm voting for Cycloid right now.

But even if we lynch Blaze atm, two lynches afterwards/Gohan's special attack will do the trick.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Because Aizen is trolling.


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Everybody knows who Cycloid is and nobody wants him to win.
> 
> Not to mention he has to kill Kenshin and that has to be done by townies whom he cannot manipulate into doing so.
> 
> Lol @ Bioness



How are we going to deal with him then? Is kenshin going to roleblock him or will roshi seal him away?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Lynch/have Gohan kill him. My suggestion.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> How are we going to deal with him then? Is kenshin going to roleblock him or will roshi seal him away?



a better use would be to seal you away though.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

I wonder what the OP mafia are thinking.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> If we know Blaze is Sasuke, why haven't we lynched him?


Because Aizen is trolling. 





Cycloid said:


> Trying to stop me from messing with you eh?


I'm tired of reading the hundred of pages you bleach mafia leaves when you've been outed.



Sajin said:


> Yes, that's why I'm voting for Cycloid right now.
> 
> But even if we lynch Blaze atm, two lynches afterwards/Gohan's special attack will do the trick.


Can't he redirect that though? Gohan's special happens at night. I'd rather he was dead before that.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 5, 2011)

Have we used our double lynch yet?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> Can't he redirect that though? Gohan's special happens at night. I'd rather he was dead before that.



I'm pretty sure WAD said it'll happen at the end of Day Phase 6.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Have we used our double lynch yet?



to use it, you need my consent.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

Aizen won't be able to redirect Gohan's Kamehameha


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Aizen won't be able to redirect Gohan's Kamehameha



Why did you have to ruin my fun. 

As WAD said I can't redirect the Kamehameha.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

The town has a second lynch available at every day phase so long as Krilin and Yamcha vote for the same person.

If you're one of them, vote for *Cycloid*. The rest vote for *Blaze*.


----------



## Fear (Mar 5, 2011)

It is nearly time, Goku.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

So Aizen can die this phase....if used.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I'm pretty sure WAD said it'll happen at the end of Day Phase 6.


Got confused with something else.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

I Hate bleach anyway,I am only watching it atm for one guy 
die Aizen die


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> The town has a second lynch available at every day phase so long as Krilin and Yamcha vote for the same person.
> 
> If you're one of them, vote for *Cycloid*. The rest vote for *Blaze*.





Cycloid said:


> I told you already. *I AM KRILLIN.*


----------



## Blaze (Mar 5, 2011)

No one is that stupid, Cycloid.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Blaze said:


> No one is that stupid, Cycloid.



Jiraiya should understand it since he was in my bleach game.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

WAD, Can Aizen force a character to act even if he sends you no night action?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> The town has a second lynch available at every day phase so long as Krilin and Yamcha vote for the same person.
> 
> If you're one of them, vote for *Cycloid*. The rest vote for *Blaze*.



I second this


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> WAD, Can Aizen force a character to act even if he send you no night actions?



bama **


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 5, 2011)

lambda said:


> WAD, Can Aizen force a character to act even if he sends you no night action?



He can force any character to perform their action on any other character. If you're fodder, one of his puppets is useless.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah. Worth a shot.


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

so what about that second lynch gaiz?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

I am pretty sure it wont work


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

I wonder if all the mafia are gonna waste their kills to get rid of me tonight. nah.


----------



## lambda (Mar 5, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> I am pretty sure it wont work



*shrug* I do what I can either way.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

who has the majority now


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> who has the majority now



Why don't you count em?


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

I think blaze has majority.

Still confused as to what is actually going on. How are we getting rid of Aizen?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 5, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Blaze]


Don't like Uchihas or Blaze


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

You're still in this thread cycloid? You gonna post brah?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I think blaze has majority.
> 
> Still confused as to what is actually going on. How are we getting rid of Aizen?



Aizen is no threat and Cycloid=Aizen, we lynch Blaze and have Krillin and Yamcha lynch Aizen.


----------



## Savage (Mar 5, 2011)

But it's not a garuntee that both are still alive/active.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

yes than you die next.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness need to die Gohan


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Why me? I'm no threat. 

also seriously the fucking dead need to stop posting


----------



## Sajin (Mar 5, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why me? I'm no threat.



Is that a Smoker claim?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Keep Smoking than :ho
ok kill Jiraiya ,hes mafia for sure


----------



## Juri (Mar 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Is that a Smoker claim?



yes it is 

It's quite funny that the mafia are so much more active than town.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

I Want to be mafia


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 5, 2011)

I am sick of bitches hating on me. Yamcha-Krillin kill Cycloid. Lynch Blaze.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Whos this bitches Bro


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> yes it is
> 
> It's quite funny that the mafia are so much more active than town.



What can the town do? Nothing!

Blaze will be lynched, Aizen will lose 2 of his lives hopefully, possibly one of the One Piece Mafia will be killed, then the town will dwindle til either they, Kenshin, or the One Piece Mafia wins. Judging by this situation the town will eventually come out victorious.

there is nothing else that need be said.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 5, 2011)

I say we kill Bioness after Aizen and Sasuke.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats old news


----------



## Bioness (Mar 5, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I say we kill Bioness after Aizen and Sasuke.



I say you shut up, even though you may be town you hardly contribute to anything, if this weren't so far into the game you would have been lynched just for the lulz.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 5, 2011)

BionessxHiruzen Sarutobi- He told me to shut up and I didn't so he made me...the hard way


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

That's what you think


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

This is getting interesting again. 

Also try all you want, Aizen-Sama won't be defeated.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 5, 2011)

can dead ppl stay in otherworld plz


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

No.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 5, 2011)

Exactly ,especially people whos got back slapped


----------



## Olivia (Mar 5, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression that I could be killed?


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

Fellow mafia members. You guys seem to have forgotten about Vegito. It would be in your best interest to take out fear tonight.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

Cycloid's asking for mafia to attack Fear, but he can control them. Brilliant. 

Aizen-sama, I do hope you can forgive our incompetence that has forced you to come into the fray. We have full faith in your ability, sir.


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

Mio said:


> ​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

It's good to be God


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It's good to be God



I'm afraid only Aizen knows that feeling.


----------



## Olivia (Mar 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm afraid only Aizen knows that feeling.


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> Cycloid's asking for mafia to attack Fear, but he can control them. Brilliant.
> 
> Aizen-sama, I do hope you can forgive our incompetence that has forced you to come into the fray. We have full faith in your ability, sir.



Don't worry. Even _my_ skills would rust if I didn't use them once in awhile.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Just an update. Stringer Bell warned me he would be inactive for this phase. So let's not wait on his vote.

Someone can do a count but I'm going to sleep soon, let their possibly be more discussion.


----------



## lambda (Mar 6, 2011)

Bioness--> Blaze
Zabuza--> Blaze
Cycloid--> Blaze
lambda--> Blaze
Sajin--> Cycloid
Chibason--> Blaze
Fear--> Blaze
BROLY--> Cycloid
Blaze--> Cycloid
Hyper_Wolfy -->Cycloid
Jiraiya the Gallant--> Blaze
Hiruzen Sarutobi --> Blaze

Blaze got the majority 8 to 4. Only one who hasn't voted is Stringer Bell, who supposedly won't show up this phase.


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

Is the double lynch possible? I wonder.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Shut up mafioso


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

you aswell scum


----------



## Amrun (Mar 6, 2011)

Aw, I was going to come do a vote, but lambda beat me to it.

Continue towning, then.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

*Day Phase Five Ends*
​
Sasuke had exhausted his eyes. Even though he had been brought back from death, the strain of the Sharingan was wearing on him. He was soon surrounded by the remaining force of the Z Fighters, and with valiance attempted to fight back. It was futile. But did he really fight back his hardest? Somewhere deep inside, he just wanted it to be over so he can be at peace and join Itachi in the Other World.

*Blaze[Sasuke]* has been lynched by the *Town*.

*Aizen *survived the *[Amaterasu]. *He now has two lives left.

*Day Phase Five Ends.
Night Phase Five Begins.
Please send in your actions! No Talking*!​


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn, why do I have to die. lol

Thanks for the great game WAD. Its one of the few mafia games I played that I enjoyed the most. I had a awesome role too.

Also, some of the town (Including Hiruzen Sarutobi) weren't very good at getting the clues. WAD gave so many clues relating to my username and my avatar.  

Hyper_Wolfy was only the one who figured out my role through the clues.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

What the hell? Why did you single me out?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Because I remember you thought Kizaru was Cloudkicker. 
Which caused his death.  

/Deadtalking


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

*Night Five Phase End*
​Aizen laughed as he continued to evolve instictively as the Hogyoku adapted to his desire for ultimate, undeniable, supremacy. Nothing would stop him now. Everyone would be under his control. All of them. He spotted a bush of hair sticking out over a rock. "Oh no! He saw me. Gotta run!". Perfect. Aizen hadn't killed in a while, he wished to satitate his bloodlust.

He sped with an insane speed and was prepared to eradicate this cowardly idiot when he was hit - HARD. Part of his face caved in as he was sent flying.

Garp: "Heh! Think you forgot about me, didn't you, Sosuke Aizen. I may be old, but I'm not retired." He pumped his fist and licked the blood off his scabby knuckles.

Aizen was shaking himself off when his movements were restricted by a white snake slithering and suffocating him. Standing before him was a cloaked creature, but the face was somewhat humanoid...and wearing glasses?

*Kabuto*: "Hehe...forget the Sharingan. I know which ability I would like to acquire".


*Aizen* was kept from performing his actions by *Garp*
*Aizen *has been attacked by the *Naruto Mafia*. He has one life left

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​Vegeta panted heavily. But he was finally there. Standing, looking solemly into the distance, was Kakarot.

Vegeta: "PREPARE YOURSELF KAKAROT. TODAY IS THE DAY THAT I AM THE SUPERIOR SAIYAN."

He rushed at him and they began to fight. Blocking elbows with knees, deflecting punches with kicks, millimeter misses on the mark. But after a long-time standing rivalry with Goku, Vegeta knew his heart wasn't in this. This was confirmed as Goku took a brutal right hook from Vegeta and was sent flying.



*Vegeta* has attacked *Goku* and restored a Pride Life using *[Rivalry]. *He now has two lives again.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------​Vegeta shouted angrily. "WHAT IS IT KAKAROT. WHY WILL YOU NOT COMPETE WITH ME FOR THE BEST?"

Goku: "It doesn't matter Vegeta...we've lost so many friends. Family. Is this what matters right now?" he cried.

Vegeta stood stunned. "Well, what do you suggest we do? We cannot defeat them all!"

Goku clenched his fist, then opened it revealing two earrings in his palm. "But we can...together Vegeta."


****GOKU AND VEGETA HAVE PERFORMED THE POTARA EARRING FUSION****
****THEY ARE NOW ONE CHARACTER: VEGITO****​*Vegito *may now perform two kills per day phase, two kills per night phase, possesses *[Instantaneous Transmission], *and two lives from Vegita's *[Pride].*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Elsewhere, Sengoku was angrilly gripping Smoker by his lapel:

Sengoku: "You IDIOT! You shouldn't have let them fuse! You were supposed to kill Vegeta! What the hell is wrong with you!"

Smoker pushed himself away from his commander and straightened his jacket.

Smoker: "Screw you old fart, I'll do whatever the hell I want."


*Team One Piece* was unable to perform their kill.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Elsewhere, the orange hue of the Namekian dragonballs illuminated brightly. It was time. The Namekian Dragon was going to be summoned.



*Porunga* has been summoned. Please cast a *[Revive Vote]* in addition to a *[Lynch Vote]* this day phase. Any resurrected players will regain the abilities they possessed at death.

*Night Phase Five Ends.
Day Phase Five Begins.

YOU MAY NOW POST*​


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]


[Revive Vote Darth Nihilus]*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Guys, revive me and I will take care of Kenshin.

I know everyone's role.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh wait I didn't die?
Is it because mafia loves me so much they don't want to kill me?

Or is it because they just can't kill me?


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

[REVIVE ST. LUCIFER]

revive me and ill bring down my team


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Guys, revive me and I will take care of Kenshin.
> 
> I know everyone's role.



This is actually a good plan, we can just kill him again after Kenshin is taken care of.

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 6, 2011)

Revive me, and I promise to serve Aizen-sama the town to my fullest extent.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

*[revive Zabuza]
*
oh wait I didn't die


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Shut up scums, we decide you help or you die


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Town needs to kill the following to win:

Kabuto
Aizen
Sengoku
Garp
Smoker
Kenshin

Kenshin is known by Kakashi Hatake

If we manage to kill Garp or Sengoku, the other dies. So we can get them both out in one shot.


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

Foolish scum. Now you have doomed us all. 



Even though I'll die I'll have one final chuckle.


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Town needs to kill the following to win:
> 
> Kabuto
> Aizen
> ...



Why don't you just let Gohan take care of him and revive a townie instead?


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Kenshin is pro-town you fool.

[vote lynch hiruzen sarutobi]

from the grave.

I'll bring down OP Mafia  I am a man of my word. Just look at a bunch of pages back.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

@ Hiruzen Sarutobi, Kenshin is known by everyone, also Kabuto is probably already dead, just hidden.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Mafia in trouble yo', Vegito gonna solo.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Gohan should kill who with his Kamehameha?


Who is Kenshin?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 6, 2011)

Revive me and you all won't be disappointed.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Shut up dead people!


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Gohan should kill who with his Kamehameha?
> 
> 
> Who is Kenshin?



If you really don't know then there is no point in telling you now.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Kabuto cant be dead,if it can submit mafia kills right 
We revive someone useful


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 6, 2011)

Wad should make the rule to not allow people who are dead and talk to be brought back to life.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Tien, the investigator...


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

Mafia attacking me means they've given up. it's a pity too since they actually stood a chance if they could collectively outnumber town.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 6, 2011)

Really for real,you missed having butties with the investigators


----------



## Bioness (Mar 6, 2011)

Hyper_Wolfy said:


> Kabuto cant be dead,if it can submit mafia kills right
> We revive someone useful



good eye, hmm, then who would be the best to revive


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Revive Darth Nihilus]*

*[Lynch Bioness]*

*[Troll Townies]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

I say we revive either Tien or Piccolo.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, killing Kenshin will be totally helpful to the town by allowing mafia factions to achieve victory  Even the game mod said it's unproductive, if Gohan kills Kenshin or we revive Kakashi I'm seriously going to facepalm.

*[Vote lynch Cycloid]*

I'll go with any townie revival.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

*Day Phase Six Update*

The battle was on. Vegeta teleported into the battlefield, and no one noticed as he blinked from opponent to opponent, falling them instantly with single blows. He stopped before Smoker.​
Vegito: "Looks like you didn't even try to kill me."
Smoker: "Yeah...why bother, your justice is more righteous than mine anyways."

Vegito smirked, but he couldn't let this trash live. He blasted him into oblivion.

*Bioness[Smoker]* has been killed by *Vegito.*


​Vegito then appeared before Aizen, who had broken free from the snake. 

Aizen: "Very well. It takes the weight of the world to crush those who wish to stand on top of it. I allow you your retribution, because even if you kill me, I can never die."

Vegito: "Let's test that."



*Cycloid[Aizen]* has been killed for good by *Vegito*...or has he? 

*Bleach Mafia* has been eliminated.​
Sorry for somewhat cheesy write-ups involving epic characters. I have to go soon and I wanted to get this out of the way.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Pft, weaklings.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah! Way to go Vegito!


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm still here. So btw town who do you want Gohan to kill?


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

OP Mafia will be last to go 

Fuck you Sphyer, your plans have failed.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, a lot's happened since I've been gone. We got Vegito now 

I'm not sure who to vote lynch on yet..but we should probably bring Tien back. 

*[Vote Revive Tien]*


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I'll be leaving for now. My last laugh comes at the end of this phase.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

What plans?

My plan was to get the mafia's to lose, not the help Bleach win. I have succeed 

We have done our part. Finish the job Vegito. Teach those pitiful scum the might of the strongest saiyan in history 

Teach them that their victory is ruined after daring to oppose Bleach


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Inb4 Aizen gains some hidden ability that wasn't even stated.

Oh well.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking back at the description I don't see what Aizen could do at the end of the phase.

Enlighten us, Cycloid


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe Gohan is dead? Though I don't see how that would happen given that all the Dragonballs are collected.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Looking back at the description I don't see what Aizen could do at the end of the phase.
> 
> Enlighten us, Cycloid



Precisely, he's probably just butthurt that I outed him. But then again, even the mod said something about his return. 

Troll more WAD.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Maybe Gohan is dead? Though I don't see how that would happen given that all the Dragonballs are collected.



These Dragon Balls are the Namekian ones that are automatically gathered with the SUPER SPECIAL CONDITION of the Vegito fusion happening.

The regular Earth Dragon Balls which will summon Shenron, provided the players who possess them die, will achieve the same effect.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah, I see. Nvm then.

Well in that case I have a feeling Gohan might really be dead.


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> Precisely, he's probably just butthurt that I outed him. But then again, even the mod said something about his return.
> 
> Troll more WAD.





Chibason said:


> Looking back at the description I don't see what Aizen could do at the end of the phase.
> 
> Enlighten us, Cycloid



Oh there is something. You'll just have to wait and see though.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Maybe he's not Aizen? 

That would be the ultimate troll.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

No no... 

Aizen's gone. I just didn't have the heart to "kill" him 

There are 10 players left in the game, two of which are currently sharing one character (Vegito). Their votes count as two, but besides that, everything else about them is shared. Their actions. If you lynch one of them, the other will die too, etc.

Majority is 6 this round. Someone do a vote count if it happens and everyone's checked in.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Ah, I see. Nvm then.
> 
> Well in that case I have a feeling Gohan might really be dead.



In that case, Rofl was possibly Gohan.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Then it's safe to say that townies won the game.

Fuck yeah, told nobody to fuck with Vegeta.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> Then it's safe to say that townies won the game.
> 
> Fuck yeah, told nobody to fuck with Vegeta.



Not really 

Kenshin can still win, and by virtue of him attempting to complete his objective, mafia could also reverse this. Believe it or not.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Town and Kenshin can also win simultaneously, correct?


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Probably.

So Sajin, lets join forces and win like men.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Do we know who Kenshin is?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> Probably.
> 
> So Sajin, lets join forces and win like men.



Fear  We'll have to time it right though.

Lol @ classic Hiruzen.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't been paying attention as well as I should of but I am assuming its either Fear or Sajin no?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

HS gonna HS


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 6, 2011)

The only people who know anything for certainty is the mods, Me, Amrun and WAD

Everybody else is just guessing based on certain things said


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

So, um... Who are we lynching?


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, shit I forgot.

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*

Kabuto.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you sure about that? I thought Jiraiya was implied to be Kabuto somewhere. But w/e.

*[Vote lynch Zabuza]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Here are the people left:

Hyper_Wolfy
Zabuza
Hiruzen Sarutobi
BROLY
lambda
Chibason
Sajin
Stinger Bell
Fear
Jiraiya the Gallant

Here are the roles left:

Goku
Gohan
Vegeta
Goten
Krillin
Yamcha
Master Roshi
Hercule
Kabuto
Sengoku
Garp
Kenshin

One of the roles is dead[Rofl's role]. We know it isn't Garp or Sengoku[since the other would have died as well] and I someone mentioned it couldn't be Kabuto... So its one of the heros then?


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I think:

*Hyper_Wolfy *- Yamcha (quite sure about this)
*HS* - Hercule (quite sure about this)
*Broly* - Krillin (50/50)
*Lambda* - Someone from the OP faction.
*Stringer Bell* - Someone from the OP faction.
*Jiraiya the Gallant* - Roshi.
*Zabuza* - Kabuto

I pretty much know who Goku is.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Pretty sure Hidden Nin was Krillin. Rofl is probably Gohan.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh wait, I think your right. I don't even know what roles are still alive.

Update the OP, WAD.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Fear said:


> Well I think:
> 
> *Hyper_Wolfy *- Yamcha (quite sure about this)
> *HS* - Hercule (quite sure about this)
> ...



HS is most definitely Hercule from what I can tell, yes. Zabuza is (almost) definitely not Gohan. Lambda and Broly I also think are townies.

Surprised at JtG being Roshi but I'll trust you on this one.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

idk guys. This comes from the guy who thought that everyone but blaze was part of the naruto mafia.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Zabuza]*

@sajin- That was a couple phases ago. I thought that ETT said Mio was Kabuto but he was just trolling us.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> idk guys. This comes from the guy who thought that everyone but blaze was part of the naruto mafia.



*insert trollface.jpg*

Besides, aren't you dead? It's obvious your trying to defend your comrades, the ones who I said were in the OP faction.


----------



## Friday (Mar 6, 2011)

Townies gonna town.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 6, 2011)

This is within our grasp now. We just have to kill the OP bastards once Kabuto is lynched. 
*
[Vote lynch Zabuza]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 6, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch chibason]*

he is Sengoku, we can kill Zabuza at night he has no protection. OP will be night immune If Sengoku lives

*[Vote Revive James]*

he is trunks goten is alive let there be gotenks


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

[Vote Lynch Chibason]

Just for his previous post he seems like mafia..


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

James would simply get nightkilled by the remaining mafia before he can fuse though.

It's your choice but I think we should revive the roleblocker because he'll actually be able to use his night action.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> James would simply get nightkilled by the remaining mafia before he can fuse though.
> 
> It's your choice but I think we should revive the roleblocker because he'll actually be able to use his night action.



Who was piccolo again?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Buto Renjin, apparently.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

*[revive vote Buto Renjin]*

Is that HS being HS again?


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to revive Akoji, then kill him again.

That's what he deserves for freezing Vegeta.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess.

Anyway, *[vote revive Buto Renjin]*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> James would simply get nightkilled by the remaining mafia before he can fuse though.
> 
> It's your choice but I think we should revive the roleblocker because he'll actually be able to use his night action.



Kenshin is a roleblocker


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> Kenshin is a roleblocker



There's a townie roleblocker as well. Piccolo


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

How about we don't revive Piccolo. He will most likley end up roleblocking a townie.  If we had the investigator, then we would know who is who.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 6, 2011)

lol u just want to own vegito and then leave the last mafia to be killed by town which will ensure a town/Kenshin victory

fair enough


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> lol u just want to own vegito and then leave the last mafia to be killed by town which will ensure a town/Kenshin victory
> 
> fair enough



Pretty much, not gonna lie. I don't see a problem though, everyone wins, everyone is happy  Except for the mafia of course.


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

Is Broly talking to sajin or fear?


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

I would do the same.

Kenshin was destined to win this game, just look at his abilities. You can't even lynch the fucker. 

Sajin, win, win and be a man with no regrets. If I lose, I lose like a man. Emotions and sympathy for another person makes you weak.

Play to win, and only to win.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

How do you kill kenshin?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 6, 2011)

Revive me guys


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 6, 2011)

special attacks

only Gohan can kill him I think all the others are dead


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

SHUT UP DEAD PEOPLE!


Kenshin should role-block Sengoku tonight...While Vegito kills Sengoku. That way Sengoku isn't protected[due to the roleblock] and then Garp dies as well. Next, he should kill Kabuto too, and we win!


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Who do we think Garp, Sengoku, and Kabuto are???


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How do you kill kenshin?



No, offense but do you pay attention at all? 

Any way, you need to hit him with a super attack. No one can do a super attack so he's garanteed a win.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

^Gohan can..


And yes I do, I was just asking.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Btw if you're worried about Kenshin being a faget and betraying you to be the sole winner somehow, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't do that because winning like this is hardly enjoyable. This wouldn't be a win he'd be proud of.

Kenshin is an honorable samurai, I have no doubt he won't betray your trust in a situation like this. If he only has to block one more role to win, he'll send no actions in at night and wait to lynch the mafioso with the town, because it's not like anyone can kill him so it's risk-free.

Basically: Kenshin blocks Vegito tonight and makes sure to lynch the last mafia with the Town.

Town/Kenshin win.

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Savage (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^Gohan can..
> 
> 
> And yes I do, I was just asking.



Only if Goku is dead. So, it's still a normal attack.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

why would kenshin block Vegito?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> why would kenshin block Vegito?



He can't win otherwise. 

The Town can easily afford this though. Like half the people left are obvtown, we revive 1 person today and 1 more later, and once Sengoku dies Garp dies as well (and vice versa).


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

.

I swear man....


----------



## Sajin (Mar 6, 2011)

Btw Roshi or Tien can seal Kenshin, though I have no idea why they would do that when they all can be winners.


----------



## Fear (Mar 6, 2011)

Inb4 Roshi seals Kenshin and townies town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any questions?

Sengoku can't be targeted by normal night actions. Only special attacks/moves will affect him. 

That one is for Hiruzen.

If one player of the two that comprise Vegito die, they both die.

Gohan's kamehameha is indeed just a normal kill without Goku being dead.


Anything else?


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2011)

Fucking revive Trunks assholes.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Mmm.
*
[Vote Revive Cubey]*

I helped you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) townies, so the least you can do is bring my son back.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> James would simply get nightkilled by the remaining mafia before he can fuse though.


I don't think so, the fusion happens the moment Goten or Trunks finds the other and then Gotenks can only be killed by lynch.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Though considering your victory condition, I get why you don't want to revive him.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Btw if you're worried about Kenshin being a faget and betraying you to be the sole winner somehow, I'm pretty sure he wouldn't do that because winning like this is hardly enjoyable. This wouldn't be a win he'd be proud of.
> 
> Kenshin is an honorable samurai, I have no doubt he won't betray your trust in a situation like this. If he only has to block one more role to win, he'll send no actions in at night and wait to lynch the mafioso with the town, because it's not like anyone can kill him so it's risk-free.
> 
> ...


Actually...



WhatADrag said:


> Independent: Kenshin wins when all killing roles in the game have been killed or neutralized through a permablock.



Assuming we lynch Kabuto this phase, the moment Vegito is roleblocked Kenshin wins. Alone.

Nice try you bastard, but no dice.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 7, 2011)

that's not true

OP faction will still need to be dealt with

telling u that chibason is Sengoku almost sure


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Noone in the OP faction has a killing role. If I'm wrong WAD will say so and it's all good but right now I call bullshit.

Also, does the *[Instant Transmission]* works on Garp's cockroleblocking? Because I'm not looking forward to losing two kills per phase.


Finally what was the fate of Goku's Dragonball? He's very much alive and unkillable right now.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> telling u that chibason is Sengoku *almost* sure



You're wrong. You're not claiming to have any proof b/c that's complete BS. 

I've seen that some suspect you of being OP Mafia, don't try to deflect it onto me.

After Zabuza is gone you'll be lynched next.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

lambda said:


> Noone in the OP faction has a killing role. If I'm wrong WAD will say so and it's all good but right now I call bullshit.
> 
> Also, does the *[Instant Transmission]* works on Garp's cockroleblocking? Because I'm not looking forward to losing two kills per phase.
> 
> ...



Anyone the mafia sends with a faction kill has a killing role. It's in the OP.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

If you can't win without the town winning, what was the point of making independant?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

He could win even if every townie died.
Which is one of the mafia win conditions.

Not to mention he needs to roleblock townies to win.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

He can't if he needs all the mafia dead to win.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

He needs all the mafia dead or roleblocked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

lambda said:


> Noone in the OP faction has a killing role. If I'm wrong WAD will say so and it's all good but right now I call bullshit.
> 
> Also, does the *[Instant Transmission]* works on Garp's cockroleblocking? Because I'm not looking forward to losing two kills per phase.
> 
> ...



Instant Transmission is basically my cool way of saying "bulletproof". He can still very much be roleblocked. 

And as someone said, Kenshin can easily roleblock Vegito and you guys kill Kabuto tonight, but if OP is successful in performing a kill, whoever their killer is is another target for Kenshin to eliminate.

Also, I hadn't consider what would happen to Goku's dragonball if he fused. So let's say he relinquishes it town as the player "Goku" no longer exists.

So now town has 5/7 Dragon Balls, all they need is Roshi's and Krillin's and they can summon Shenron.

Does anyone have a vote count for lynch/revive?


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

Such a lazy troll mod we have


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

I thought I have submods for a reason but it turns out they just wanted to sneak a peak at my role list


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 7, 2011)

You should have hired HS


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't we just lynch Sengoku/Garp, raise a daytime vigilante and then kill Kabuto tomorrow? Sounds like less hassle than our current plan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

> Hiruzen Sarutobi -> REVIVE: DARTH NIHILUS
> Fear -> LYNCH: ZABUZA / REVIVE: CUBEY
> Sajin -> LYNCH: ZABUZA / REVIVE: BUTO RENJIN
> JtG -> LYNCH: ZABUZA / REVIVE: BUTO RENJIN
> ...



Zabuza and lambda should vote. Stringer Bell needs to vote though he may be inactive. He might be modkilled tonight unless I can get a late-game replacement.

Everyone should have a Lynch/Revive vote.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

lambda said:


> Can't we just lynch Sengoku/Garp, raise a daytime vigilante and then kill Kabuto tomorrow? Sounds like less hassle than our current plan.



If you want to make an enemy of Kenshin, I guess. That said I think Zabuza is more likely to be Garp or Sengoku, so we probably won't run into Kenshin only winning problem to begin with.

Honestly though, just revive Piccolo (or Tien if you really want to keep Kenshin in check), then if Zabuza is from the OP mafia Kenshin blocks Goku/Vegeta and lynches Kabuto with the town (if Zabuza is from Naruto mafia, w/e, have Tien or Roshi seal Kenshin). Everyone is happy. Except for mafia.


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

If Kenshin wants to win, let the guy win. 

We outed most mafia anyway, and they have no chance of winning. That's fucking good enough for me.


----------



## Mio (Mar 7, 2011)

Damn Bleach, trolling their own side.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

We will all bad rep Kenshin and Wear some colourful hate sigs if he does betray us.

*lynch Zabuza*


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

I will fucking rep Kenshin if he wins. 

Why? Because that's what real men do. The fuck would I care about ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if I can win like a boss? I so wish I was Kenshin now.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

Actually nvm about the sealing part, like WAD just said even if Zabuza is Kabuto Kenshin will most definitely have to deal with Sengoku as well. Even less reason to seal him 

But since roleblocker could accidentally let Kenshin solo win, w/e, *[Change vote revive Darth Nihilus]*



Hyper_Wolfy said:


> We will all bad rep Kenshin and Wear some colourful hate sigs if he does betray us.
> 
> *lynch Zabuza*



According to trusted sources, Kenshin is an honorable samurai. :33 So sure, go ahead if he betrays your trust.

Winning through lies and deception with the SK is cool, but with Kenshin's role, this game inevitably turns into Diplomacy


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

Good thing I am hateful woman


----------



## Fear (Mar 7, 2011)

Darth Nihilus, when your back, seal me mang. I am Kabuto.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

Also no role reveal rule is freaking useless


----------



## Chibason (Mar 7, 2011)

Fear said:


> The fuck would I care about ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if I can win like a boss?



^ sig quote get.

Personally, I think Zabuza and Broly might be the OP Mafia. That, or Lambda instead of Zabuza and he would be Kabuto in that case.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

Sajin said:


> If you want to make an enemy of Kenshin, I guess. That said I think Zabuza is more likely to be Garp or Sengoku, so we probably won't run into Kenshin only winning problem to begin with.


Except in that case there's nothing you could do and town wins alone.

Anyway, *[Vote lynch Zabuza]*



> Personally, I think Zabuza and Broly might be the OP Mafia. That, or Lambda instead of Zabuza and he would be Kabuto in that case.


Considering what Fear already said, it's pretty obvious who BROLY is. 

Assuming he's right entirely last mafias are Stringer Bell, Zabuza and you. Zabuza didn't even bother denying accusations during this phase so that's a lock. Hyper_wolfy and HS fit Yamcha Hercule, Roshi I'm not sure.

As for who I am...
*[Vote revive James]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 7, 2011)

*[revive Darth Nihilus]/b]
Mostly hope he comes back for redemption,
Stringerbell  probaly Garp or Sengoku.we kill the replacement.*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

I am debating... I think Fear and lamdba may be mafia...


----------



## Sajin (Mar 7, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I am debating... I think Fear and lamdba may be mafia...



...

If you are who I think you are, it's probably a good thing that you don't get to vote.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 7, 2011)

I know I'm dead, but, is this guy for real?


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

... 

I'm going to assume he is playing in character.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm ending this ASAP because I won't have computer access soon again until tomorrow.

Everyone has about an hour and a half, maybe two, to get their votes straight.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Whats the vote count?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

Forget exactly, but it looks like Zabuza will be lynched and Darth Nihilus[Tien] will be revived.


----------



## lambda (Mar 7, 2011)

About right.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm fine with that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

Again a reminder that Tien will be immune to all night actions tonight.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 7, 2011)

*Day Phase Six End*
​
Roshi was lecherously staring at a porno magazine, cackling maniacally, when the Z Fighters showed up.

Roshi: "Hey gang, how's it---" he was replied to by a knee in the face by Vegito. "We're sick and tired of you, old man. Go away, all you do is sit around and be perverted all day. We'd rather never see you again".

A single tear rolled down Roshi's cheek, but it was covered by the oversized sunglasses he always wears. With a heavy heart and sigh, he packed his bare essentials, and rode away into the ocean sunset. The Turtle Hermit had been exiled.

*Zabuza[Roshi]* has been lynched. Town now possesses *5/7 Dragon Balls!*



*Tien* has been revived by the *Namekian Dragon Balls*!​
*Day Phase Six Ends
Night Phase Six Begins
NO TALKING. SEND IN YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS.
*

(Note: I did not forget about Gohan's Kamehameha. All I can say was that at some point in charging it, he was either roleblocked or killed, and thus could not perform it.)​
Also, Stringer Bell has been replaced by Watchman. Watchman must post in the next day phase or else his character will be modkilled.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry, about posting during the night phase but-

I had a feeling JTG was Kabuto. He jumped on the Zabuza lynch really fast and only said "I am not Kabuto".


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm laughing my ass off right now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

*Night Phase Six Ends*​
Vegito had his targets now. Soon they would be crushed. He sped towards both of them, aiming one hand for each of them. He charged up his ki, and was prepared to blast them when suddenly he felt a sharp sensation on his hands as they were both broken by the back end of a samurai blade.

Kenshin: "Enough...with the killing. There will be no killing".



*Vegito* has been stripped to generic level by *Kenshin*!


---------------------------------------------------------------------​
Sengoku saw the opportunity. His strategy had come through just as he had foreseen his enemy's movements. "Soru!" he appeared before Vegito and delivered a haki-infused Buddha punch right into his temple, he felt the Saiyan's skull cave in as he was knocked out of the sky.



*Vegito(Watchman[Goku] and Fear[Vegeta])* have been killed by *One Piece Faction*.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Meanwhile, Kabuto smiled sinisterly. He held two people with his snakes, the young Goten and Yamucha.

Yamucha: "You fiend, you'll never get away with this!"
Kabuto: "But I will." With that, he summoned an Edo Tensei, when the coffin opened...it was Aizen!

Kabuto: "My prized possession, please show these two why I had to make sure to add you to my collection?"

Aizen closed his eyes and smirked. He walked between the two and simple pointed his index finger from each hand at their foreheads.

Yamucha: "You're the bastard that killed Krillin, aren't you!"
Goten: "And my big brother" he wailed.

Aizen: "Yes. That was all me. Now with only 10% of my Spiritual Pressure, I will touch your foreheads and your brains will implode." He did so and both of them stopped squirming as they were instantly defeated before the might of Aizen.

Kabuto: "Kukukuku."



*lambda[Goten]* has been killed by the *Naruto Faction*
*Hyper_Wolfy[Yamucha]* has been killed by *Kabuto*
​****ALL SEVEN EARTH DRAGON BALLS HAVE BEEN COLLECTED - PLEASE ADD YOUR [REVIVE VOTE] TO THE [LYNCH VOTE] THIS PHASE!***

Night Phase Six Ends
Day PHase Seven Begins
YOU MAY NOW POST​*​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYA]

[VOTE REVIVE FEAR]
*


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]N0oM4zU4Iow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 8, 2011)

wow what a great night for mafia

So krillin and Gohan were the hidden bleach kills??? Damn

so it's tien, Hercule, and Kenshin vs Sengoku Garp and kabuto?

we control the votes since Hercule cant

mafia rally behind me we win I think

*[Vote Lynch Darth Nihilus]*

And let's revive nagato so he can kill Kenshin for us tonight

*[Vote Revive aiyanah]*

we win tonight just vote


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for trolling you all town.


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

You didn't troll anyone. You just mislead people with clues.


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

I never followed no clues to lynch Zabuza.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Should have said so , We thought you knew,since Goku attacked Zabuza,
SB inactive when needed,I thought Goku was active. Messed up my deduction.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day Phase Seven Update One*​
Tien: "You bastard. You will never get away with this"

Upon learning that Master Roshi was gone, Tien knew what to be done. He will seal this demonic threat.

He opened the jar, "Mafuba!"

Kabuto: "What? What is this! I'm being sealed!"

Kabuto was sucked into the jar, while Tien collapsed from exhausting his body past his limits. His breathing was shallow, but then it stopped. 



*Darth Nihilus[Tien]* has died sealing *BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ[Kabuto]* into a jar with *[Mafuba]*. BROLY will be unable to perform any action and be ineligible to vote while he is sealed for the next three phases(assuming it lasts that long!).​
Four players remain in active gameplay.


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

I attacked BROLY like 3-4 phases ago. Someone brang a clue up about Vegeta attacking Kabuto with the word ''slithering.'' I think it was when that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Akoji froze me.

I _knew_ he was Kabuto, but I never told you all.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Kenshin wins  congrats, Hateful reps coming up :ho


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 8, 2011)

bastard what was the point u trade ur life for mine

One piece make me proud

whatadrag is mafia wins will I still be considered a winner ??


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear said:


> I never followed no clues to lynch Zabuza.



Well thanks for towning?


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Seriously,Idc anymore my plan was ruined when the Krillin died


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Well thanks for towning?



All for the fun.

Besides, you belonged to the fucking OP faction and your dead, what the fuck do you care?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> bastard what was the point u trade ur life for mine
> 
> One piece make me proud
> 
> whatadrag is mafia wins will I still be considered a winner ??



You're not dead, so, sure?


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

I was trying to help town out when I knew I was going to be killed by Goku.. Maybe just maybe? Hey, I even convinced him not to go for Hiruzen (obv town). If it wasnt for me he would've wasted 2 kills.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Whats the situation now,Kenshin cant be lynched
I see Kenshin and OP Winning . how ugly joing with mafia ,Dont trust Sajin no more


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Kenshin and OP can't win since Sengoku is a killer after eliminating Vegito.


----------



## lambda (Mar 8, 2011)

what is this I don't even.

What the fuck is wrong with you fear?


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

lambda said:


> what is this I don't even.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with you fear?


----------



## lambda (Mar 8, 2011)

That's remarkably retarded.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

That's so not manly . You want Mafia to win


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 8, 2011)

Bleach mafia was the first mafia group to fail.  

Your sacrifice was a waste Sphyer.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

...

Are you kidding me. Mafia all targeted different people and Tien hit Kabuto... 

Also wtf is with that dont trust Sajin, Sajin suggested Kenshin to block Vegito last phase if you werent paying attention


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Bleach mafia was the first mafia group to fail.
> 
> Your sacrifice was a waste Sphyer.




Not quite 

So what's the status of the game now. According to WAD, Kenshin and the mafia can't win?


Have the townies won?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Doesn't OP mafia win?  Or they can't vote for Shenron?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends really.

I read the last couple of pages so here's what I think.

Darth cast his vote to revive Fear before he died so it would technically be a tie if Sajin voted for Fear to be revived also from Shenron if OP mafia both voted for someone else together to get revived.

The same would apply to lynching as well.

It's up to WAD to decide what happens next. Maybe he'll flip a coin to decide who gets revived/lynched or something.

It would be lulzy though.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Hiruzen]*

*[Vote Revive Kakashi Hatake]*

Dead people's votes dont matter. 

Hiruzen cant vote to lynch or revive. 

Mine and JIraiya the G's votes wll outnumber Sajin's.

Once Kakashi is revived, we'll have him use his 50/50 on Kenshin and kill him. 

Game Over


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Well from my experience in games, I and others have always counted a dead persons vote regardless if their alive or dead so long as they made it before they perished.

It's up to WAD though.

This should be interesting


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 8, 2011)

Just as planned.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Dead men votes don't count.

Mafia may participate in their votes for Shenron's revival.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 8, 2011)

chibason vote for aiyanah instead 100% instead of 50%


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll take my chances, however tiny they may be.

Dammit Tien. If you waited for a bit, we could actually force a draw.
*[Vote lynch Sajin]*

*[Vote revive Cycloid]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chibason]

[Revive Buto Renjin]*

Town should jump on this wagon...


Sajin, we aren't on the same side, but for the sake of everything, please join me in this lynch.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> *[Vote Lynch Chibason]
> 
> [Revive Buto Renjin]*
> 
> Town should jump on this wagon...



No comment.

Actually, can Hiruzen vote on revivals?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

I just talked to WAD and he's come to a decision.

Expect his answer shortly


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

WAD, come on. You know you want this game to have more tension


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Dead people stop posting NOW. It is very annoying and rude to those who are alive.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Lynching Roshi was just  

Though if he was active he could at least Mafuba before dying.


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

I will do as I please.

So wait, who wins?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Did Gohan die???


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Did Gohan die???



What do you think?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I am assuming yes, which means I am the only townie....


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Exacta.jpg


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

But if the revive vote goes through for a townie, I won't be. So the game shouldn't be ended.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

I am rude because I am mad. Revive LB you dopes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Game isn't ended.

Votes still need to be cast for a lynch and a revive vote.

Depending on how that goes, game will be ended.

Crucial phase is crucial


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Also if there are ever going to be Mafia FC awards I nominate myself for "Worst endgame luck".  First OBD game, second Warcraft game, second LD game and now this.

What were the odds of the mafia independently hitting three different people and Kabuto's Skitzo skill succeeding along with it?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But if the revive vote goes through for a townie, I won't be. So the game shouldn't be ended.



You can't vote, remember you're the idiot coward. 

Me and Jiraiya have 2 votes, Sajin has 1

We will decide who comes back. 

OP gonna OP


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Change vote revive Zabuza]*

Hiruzen, this is our only chance.
If you can even vote that is.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Can my vote count this phase then[or atleast for revival??]


and Hyper_Wolfy, you complained about dead people posting last phase, and now you are doing it. 

*
[Vote Revive Zabuza]*


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

Go go OP Mafia. We knew we were going to win this >:]


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi is the last remaining townie? 

It's like DBZ for real, Hercule never died in the series.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually yeah.

*[Change vote revive LegendaryBeauty]*

Hiruzen, do it even though it's worthless.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Vote Revive LegendaryBeauty]*


I see where this is going. They will have to kill her to win, to which they will die, which means the other will die which means we win!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, though there's a little problem in that you probably cant even revive vote.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd better be able to.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes I dare OP to revive LB


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

WAD must be making the write-up already.

Btw what are my chances of surviving Kakashi's attacks? 1/16?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Does Protection stop a Bomb??


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, Hercule's vote will not count.

Best of luck


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

No, it counts as super attack.




WhatADrag said:


> Unfortunately, Hercule's vote will not count.
> 
> Best of luck



gg


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

What why? And besides, if the town collected the dragonballs, why does the Mafia posts count?


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

You know what's ironic? 

If Kenshin didn't use his roleblock shizz, I would still be alive. Now, you guys are doing your best to fight the OP faction.

OH GOD.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Fear said:


> You know what's ironic?
> 
> If Kenshin didn't use his roleblock shizz, I would still be alive. Now, you guys are doing your best to fight the OP faction.
> 
> OH GOD.



If Kenshin didn't use his roleblock shizz, he would lose.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Kenshin looking out for numero uno...

And maybe if fricken Krillin and Yamcha actually did shit we could have won!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah guys, let's all blame Kenshin for trying to win


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So how did that work out for ya?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> What why? And besides, if the town collected the dragonballs, why does the Mafia posts count?



It's kind of a misnomer for adhering to canon. Anyone can vote on the Revives, or else it would be obvious earlier on (in Porunga's case) who mafia is since they wouldn't be allowed to vote.

Everyone votes for Dragon Balls


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Basically the same way it would work if he didn't block Vegito.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugh town Me is screwed!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

WAD, can you please just end this because it's extremely obvious what Jiraiya will do?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Unless of course, he doesn't post...


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Townies have towned well this game


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2011)

It's not like you can't revive me again to have another vote added to the cause. Or can you


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

HS,what do you think,,we suppose to do,when Krillin get killed early,and mafia dominated townies like muts,even if we lynch mio,it wont make a difference,yeah we suppose to go hey kill us kill us in phrase 2 when mafia got town numbered and day killers alive,were not scare to die,but choose the right moment to die . the irony the fact in the end,your left and couldnt do nothing.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

He'll post soon.

Tonight were going to block Kenshin and attempt to kill him. 

That should end it


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

You guys remember about Aizen being dead right?

Well.....new day phase update coming


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Zombie Aizen wins?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> You guys remember about Aizen being dead right?
> 
> Well.....new day phase update coming


​


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

*
Day Phase Update



Admist the chaos of the near end finale of the battle, somewhere in the distance, a purple orb appeared and slowly started to take form into a man like beast. As soon as the transformation was completed, Aizen who was thought to be dead appeared.

"Thanks to the Hougyoku's immortality, I managed to survive. Those who dare to stand in my way will be eliminated right now...!

Aizen began to spread his head wings and prepare charging an attack

"I will wipe everybody in my path and ascend to the throne of the heavens...! NOW YOU WILL FEAR THE MIGHT OF MY TRANSCENDENTAL POWERS!

Aizen begins charging his head cero attack. If this attack goes off at the end of the Day Phase, 6 people will instantly be killed by the blast. Aizen must get killed 3 times before the phase ends in order to be defeated. If Aizen is the last man standing then Bleach mafia will reclaim victory.

Day Phase Continue


This is why I told townies to not fuck with Bleach 
*​


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah right.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

The Hougyoku makes Aizen immortal

If he was "killed" he would spring back to life near the end of the game.

The only way he could have been defeated was with the Mafuba sealing.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually what the hell. I approve.

Bleach mafia, take this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Fucking Sphyer


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

I swear, you guys honestly thought Aizen could die when he's immortal in Bleach and the only way to beat him was to seal him  ?

I was waiting ages to do this write up

Thank you WAD


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I swear, you guys honestly thought Aizen could die when he's immortal in Bleach and the only way to beat him was to seal him  ?
> 
> I was waiting ages to do this write up
> 
> Thank you WAD



Since when were you under an impression I didn't know that?


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello town. Were you expecting me to say "I'm back."? No, I simply stopped pretending to be dead.

​


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Hello *Hiruzen Sarutobi*. Were you expecting me to say "I'm back."? No, I simply stopped pretending to be dead.


Fixed for more accuracy.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 8, 2011)

SPHYER, WE DIE NOT IN VAIN!


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Fixed for more accuracy.



Lol I laughed at this. 


Oh boy. Aizen role was trolling way too much. We killed him 3 times[which was what the Op said we had to do] so what the hell? 


I wish I wish with all my might that Aizen and OP mafia kill each other then Town I win.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Aizen can't kill Kenshin


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

You know what, I will stay positive and hope for the best. If I survive to the night phase, then maybe I can win this???


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

That blast actually can kill anybody and even bypass role blocks and protections.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

What the hell? Can't Kenshin just roleblock cycloid now?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> That blast actually can kill anybody and even bypass role blocks and protections.



I see. So Aizen kills both OP mafia, Hiruzen, myself and himself as well, making it a draw where no one wins


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 8, 2011)

AIZEN-SAMA! TAKE IT! Gin and I, Stark, Barragan, and Hallibel... WE HAVE DIED FOR YOU.

*Victory is ours.*


----------



## Fear (Mar 8, 2011)

WaD, you should seriously consider not letting dead people talk.

1/3 of the posts are ours.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Or, we all win and we all get a prize?!:33


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Actually what the hell. I approve.
> 
> Bleach mafia, take this.



You cant give those ghosts what already belongs to us sailors. ...


----------



## lambda (Mar 8, 2011)

Mods are trolling now?


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Chibason said:


> You cant give those ghosts what already belongs to us sailors. ...



Why not?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Under Aizen's roles it doesn't say anywhere that he is immortal. All it says is he has three lives.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Under Aizen's roles it doesn't say anywhere that he is immortal. All it says is he has three lives.



This is a surprise ability. Dealwithit.jpg


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 8, 2011)

Hogokyu does not need your logic, foolish Hiruzen .


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

But thats not fair. Then Hercule gains some weird power-up not stated anywhere that allows him to shit out 13 other townies.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 8, 2011)

> AIZEN-SAMA! TAKE IT! Gin and I, Stark, Barragan, and Hallibel... WE HAVE DIED FOR YOU.
> 
> *Victory is ours.*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Dead, please stop posting. Thanks.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 8, 2011)

Aizen-sama goes for the gold.


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But thats not fair. Then Hercule gains some weird power-up not stated anywhere that allows him to shit out 13 other townies.



Do not raise your voice, Hiruzen Sarutobi.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait a minute! Hiruzen has an idea! If we don't revive anyone, then Aizen is forced to kill himself too since it kills 6 people! :rofl


Hiruzen owns...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

lol okay enough trolling.

Aizen's not really alive again guys, Sphyer's just having fun.

The game is still down to four players: Hercule, Kenshin, Garp, Sengoku.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> But thats not fair. Then Hercule gains some weird power-up not stated anywhere that allows him to shit out 13 other townies.



Life is unfair, HS.




WhatADrag said:


> lol okay enough trolling.
> 
> Aizen's not really alive again guys, Sphyer's just having fun.
> 
> The game is still down to four players: Hercule, Kenshin, Garp, Sengoku.



Way to ruin it


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I am unsure if WAD is trolling now...or before...


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

lol Hiruzen, seriously, you need to calm down.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I wasn't raging in my last post Cycloid so.... yeah...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> lol okay enough trolling.
> 
> Aizen's not really alive again guys, Sphyer's just having fun.
> 
> The game is still down to four players: *Aizen-sama, Gin, Tousen, Stark, Halibel, Barragan, and Hercule.*



Glad to hear.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Hiruzen Sarutobi]*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

So how did Aizen kill Gohan???


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Painfully.


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

Immeadiately after he started charging the kamehameha. :33


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I know when, but _how_???


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

They are more persistent than Bleach fillers


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*


Aizen finished charging his attack!

"FEAR THE WRATH OF GOD YOU FOOLS!"

Aizens blast fired and killed everybody left and he ascended to the throne.

Suddenly, time stops though and then we pan out to see the image of Aizen as king on a painting. Sitting in front of it is Otoribashi Rojuro from Bleach and he comments...

"What an ARTistic finale this could have been. Alas, this ARTistic scenario will have to forever remain in our hearts."

*The events of the last day phase update never occurred! It was all just Rose's ART

Day Phase Continue*

​


*BANZAI

BANZAI

AIZEN-SAMA

AIZEN-SAMA

BANZAI!!!!*


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

I was truly moved by your ART. I think I almost grew a heART.

/lame rhyme


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My reaction to the Aizen thing:



My Reaction when I found out it was fake:


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen you were the only one being trolled. :infinitefacepalm


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I new it from day one.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 8, 2011)

His real reaction to the Aizen thing:



His real reaction when he found out it was fake:


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow Wez, that was real fail of you. Guess I am not on your ignore list anymore huh? I win!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi
Silence is Golden


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

And curiosity killed the cat. What's your point?


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Revive Cubey 

None of you have the balls to let the beast back in.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy Shit what the fuck happened to make the One Piece Mafia 50% of the players 

awesome We could so totally win


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And curiosity killed the cat. What's your point?



You pretty much said the same thing lmao. Just shut up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

If HS really were hunged in r/l. I call the police on you guys


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Considering I am alive and allowed to talk and your not, I think it is you who should be doing the shutting of the up.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 8, 2011)

lynch Darth Nihilus 
revive aiyanah
Night special kill Kenshin we win


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

*[Revive Kakashi Hatake]

[Vote lynch Hurizen Sarutobi]*

We run this shit!!!


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Dammit. So close....


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

I can smell victory!

I knew I was right when I told my team that we would win this game.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

I told you guys we should lynch Jiraiya instead 

That said I thought he was Kabuto but it wouldn't matter either way.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

And I said we should have lynched Chibason...


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I can smell victory!
> 
> I knew I was right when I told my team that we would win this game.


​

Lol, but seriously...it's not over yet. WAD could decide not to let Kizaru's attack kill Kenshin tonight. Then we'll be at a deadlock....


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel like I am on survivor...

Final 4 isn't that bad...[Do I get a prize for being the last townie?]


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I feel like I am on survivor...
> 
> Final 4 isn't that bad...[Do I get a prize for being the last townie?]





This is the farthest I've seen you make it. Kudos


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I feel like I am on survivor...
> 
> Final 4 isn't that bad...[Do I get a prize for being the last townie?]


​


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I've won 1 game before...but yes, this is one of the farthest I have ever gotten. And it sucks, this game was really fun, if only I could not get bandwagoned and get lynched for a reason.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

They lynch you because they know you will get this far.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day Phase Seven End*​
Hercule started backpedaling furiously as the legendary marines paced towards him. The crowd of onlookers surveying the scene of what started off as a battle but ended as a war cheered furiously for Hercule.

*Man 1*: "Go Hercule! Show them why you're the strongest in the world!"

*Man 2*: "Hercule! You can do it! We're not worrying, you're the best!"

Hercule looked around stupidly as these people, placed all their hope on him. The fraud. The fake. The fool. Well no way! He pumped his chest, inhaled deeply, threw up his peace signs and shouted:

​
Hercule: "HAHA YEAH. THESE OLD FARTS ARE OUT OF THEIR LEAGUE. THEN AGAIN NO ONE IS IN THE SAME LEAGUE AS ME. IM HERCULE SARUTOBI, THE STRONGEST THAT EVER LIVED, AND I'M IN MY PRIME."

The crowd roared with thunder in applause and cheers. Garp and Sengoku exchanged puzzled expressions.

Sengoku: "Is he really...?"
Garp: "Hahaha. It looks like it. He's gonna fight." He cracked his knuckles and punched the cliff standing next to him, the rock formation crumbled apart as the entire mountain collapsed.

Hercule sat there slack-jawed and stunned while the two marines descended on him from the sky.

Hercule: "OOPS GOTTA GO. FORGOT I LEFT THE STOVE ON AT HOME. HAHA"

And with top tier speed, Hercule fled from the fight. Even if they wanted to, the marines could not catch up. That was the power of a coward.

​
*Hiruzen Sarutobi[Hercule]*, the sole survivor from the Z Fighters, has deserted the battle!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Garp and Sengoku had collected the Earth Dragon Balls. They needed to bring someone back to life. The only person who could deal with the legendary samurai, Himora Kenshin...the Battousai.

They summoned Shenron the Dragon



*Shenron*: What is your wish...?

Sengoku: We would like you to revive Admiral Borsalino, codename Kizaru.
Garp: He was a lulzy friend.



*Kakashi Hatake[Kizaru]* has been revived by the *Dragon Balls*​.

Kizaru: Ohhhhhhhhh. I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack.

Sengoku: "Go take care of Kenshin, Kizaru."


--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Kenshin stood in the waterfall, tears rushing down his face. Had he made the right move? He had sworn to never kill again, but could he truly stop others from killing, even as powerful as he was? And what if those people who chose to kill, were exacting retribution that was just. Not just revenge, who was he to judge? He noticed the glimmering light behind and turned around.

*Kenshin*: "So, you've come to finish me off. Well, I don't intend to fight, nor do I intend to live anymore. You win." He dropped his sword and spread his arms.

Kizaru: "You got lucky I was distracted last time, Battousaiiiiiiiiiiii"



*Sajin[Kenshin]* has found peace...with death.​

*Game Ends​*
_*WINNERS*:_

*Team One Piece*:

*Jiraiya the Gallant* as *Sengoku*
*chibason* as *Garp
**Kakashi Hatake* as *Kizaru*

*Team Naruto*:

*BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ* as *Kabuto*


*MAFIA WINS*​


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Chibason said:


> ​
> 
> Lol, but seriously...it's not over yet. WAD could decide not to let Kizaru's attack kill Kenshin tonight. Then we'll be at a deadlock....



He better make it work. All of Kizaru's attack this game has failed.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Team Naruto didn't win, WAD.

Sengoku the Godfather is still alive.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I wanna prize!

Congrats Team One Piece! 

Good Job WhatADrag, this is going down as one of my favorite games.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Nevermind actually. We did it guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

If only we didn't lynch Roshi.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

We would have won...

It was a pleasure working with you Sajin!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Why thank you.


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Bleach trolled my Mafia Faction


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> *You too!*



Aw, thanks Sajin!


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase Seven End*​
> Hercule started backpedaling furiously as the legendary marines paced towards him. The crowd of onlookers surveying the scene of what started off as a battle but ended as a war cheered furiously for Hercule.
> 
> *Man 1*: "Go Hercule! Show them why you're the strongest in the world!"
> ...








WhatADrag said:


> *Game Ends​*
> _*WINNERS*:_
> 
> *Team One Piece*:
> ...



WAD bro, how you gonna give Broly all of them cap'd letters and then short me out with the little 'c'? :amazed

Lol, j/k. Thanks a lot for this game. Putting DBZ against the Shounen Trinity was a most excellent idea. I loved this game, dude. 

Congrats goes to Jiraiya the G for leading the OP Seaman to Victory.

Props to Kakashi, Bioness, St Luc & Chaos aka The One Piece Mafia
​
EDIT: Fear did damn good, Broly did damn good, Sajin too. 

Gg to everyone, even Hiruzen


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Congrats goes to Jiraiya the G for leading the OP *Seaman* to Victory.
> 
> Props to Kakashi, Bioness, St Luc & Chaos aka The One Piece Mafia
> ​





Jiraiya the Gallant is good with his Seaman.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 8, 2011)

Megalith said:


> Indeed
> 
> Hercule shall be our salvation and lead the town to VICTORY.



Dammit HS, you've made me lose faith in you.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Megalith said:


> You've made me lose faith in you HS.



I could have done what in that situation? I can't vote, I can't kill, I can only save my own ass. And thats what I did...

Other townies towned.


----------



## Goobalith (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I could have done what in that situation? I can't vote, I can't kill, I can only save my own ass. And thats what I did...
> 
> Other townies towned.





As expected of Hercule

GG all


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Good game. Best moment in game?


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Good game. Best moment in game?



As a huge fan of both characters, I enjoyed it when Itachi tsukiyomi'd Vegeta.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Team Naruto didn't win, WAD.
> 
> Sengoku the Godfather is still alive.



Actually, any mafia that would be alive at the end of the game is a winner, it just requires that only one Godfather remain standing.

GG to all. When I'm not busy, I'll compose a list of my favorite moments, update the index full, give out superlative roles, announce MVP, all that jazz.

Nowadays I can only be on the computer for like half an hour at a time so shit has been hard


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I enjoyed the part where Android 18 was lynched...


EDIT: How many prizes are you giving out WAD???


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

I say the spirit bomb should definately be in it.

I thought if the game ended before someone was unsealed then they died?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 8, 2011)

Who has dibs on the next game?


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait I really did get lynched?

Oh come on 

You guys are pathetic. Sorry but it is true.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

For the record, I still can't stop laughing at Broly being Kabuto.

Honestly, WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT 


And you guys need to read. This game was towning at it's best. Zabuza dropped clues that he was Roshi and I even pointed them out but nobody paid attention.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 8, 2011)

An other thing you will have to learn from now on.

I never lie in Mafia games. Even as a Mafioso.
If I say I'm the fucking bullet proof it is because I am indeed the fucking bullet proof.

Good job to the mafia who managed to make you all lynch me me.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't lynch you Zabuza... And actually, it was Fear[Vegeta] who managed to lynch you...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I say the spirit bomb should definately be in it.
> 
> I thought if the game ended before someone was unsealed then they died?



Nope, the seal just keeps them in check as long as the game is ongoing, which for all intents and purposes makes them effectively dead while the game is ongoing.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> For the record, I still can't stop laughing at Broly being Kabuto..



Makes sense to me... He is WAD's dupe after all ....



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I didn't lynch you Zabuza... And actually, it was Fear[Vegeta] who managed to lynch you...



^ Snitchin'


----------



## Blaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> For the record, I still can't stop laughing at Broly being Kabuto.
> 
> Honestly, WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT


Me and the rest of my team were saying the same shit.



He was our only light in the game.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 8, 2011)

So who were the townies who bit Mafia bait and lynched me?

Since people love negging each other when someone shits in mafia games, I might make use of that myself.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually it was the town who started the lynch on you Zabuza. We just followed.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

I suggested to my team that Broly might have a good role but we kind of held it off until it was too late. We just ignored him after that.


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 8, 2011)

I made my role so damn obvious 

Oh well


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

I did what I could to get the mafia to lose but towning override the main goal of my sacrifice .


----------



## lambda (Mar 8, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> So who were the townies who bit Mafia bait and lynched me?
> 
> Since people love negging each other when someone shits in mafia games, I might make use of that myself.


Fear trolled you.

That said you went full retard when you didn't bother defending yourself or use your goddamn ability.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

lambda said:


> Fear trolled you.
> 
> That said you went full retard when you diodn't bother defending yourself or use your goddamn ability.



"went full retard" priceless.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

I wish BROLY was my dupe. I tried duping when I first got permabanned but the mods just laughed at my technologically unsavvy ways. 

I'd be proud of him. He honestly might even get MVP, his skitzo ability finally random'd to a successful kill and he faction killed the only other person that wasn't revival immune (Tien) and Hercule, which I presume was for mafia using the dragonballs to themselves.

Also, his lurking Kabuto skills were amazing. I personally made the Naruto Mafia out of all my favorite celebrities (Amrun, Mio, Blaze, aiyanah, MSAL) and then I threw in BROLY because I think he's an interesting, unknown, and being so I thought he'd get away with Kabuto. He played it well.

I have so many other things to comment on. Gah. But so little time, this thread will be updated as I become more available.


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

fuck yeah gg 
congrats you guys
lol naruto mafia still won somehow
broly got called every role but the one he had


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah Zabs, you were gone for a while. You probably could've defended yourself otherwise


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 8, 2011)

When is the next game?


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

You're in the pokemon game.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

We should continue the game so the OP mafia can kill broly.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

Broly lived... Does that mean I win?


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

For the record, it took the entire town, independents and other mafia's working together too beat Bleach


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> For the record, it took the entire town, independents and other mafia's working together too beat Bleach



It took the same for the OP mafia but we actually won.

You guys were fearsome. I was scared for a second.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Bleach was the worst Mafia this game.

Even though they owned the everliving shit out of me


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 8, 2011)

I got killed fuck early so... a reluctant well done to the winners.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Bleach was the worst Mafia this game.
> 
> Even though they owned the everliving shit out of me



That and the bomb were the best part of the game. I was laughing so hard.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, congrats to Broly and the OP mafia, you played well.

I pretty much held the victory in the palm of my hand but towned in the very end yet again  Sucks because I like playing independents the most and could've done much better given the overpowered role I had.
/wrist


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> It took the same for the OP mafia but we actually won.
> 
> You guys were fearsome. I was scared for a second.





Cubey said:


> Bleach was the worst Mafia this game.
> 
> Even though they owned the everliving shit out of me




Victory lies in how much you troll.

This is the way of Kubo


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

I would like to thank sajin for the win. Without him saying his intentions for the night phase I wouldn't have been able to kill vegito like I did.

Good game!


----------



## lambda (Mar 8, 2011)

Meh, the bomb was ridiculous.

I should have called for Trunks since the first phase.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

In the end, I think it was Sajin who towned the town the most...[no offense]


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin is the ultimate town


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

So what are the usertitles going to be? I hope we get some this time because we didn't in Cycloids.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

I really wish you would have won Sajin, I would have given you MVP too 

The Battousai would be a really great title 

EDIT: I will talk to Serp about them ASAP, particularly once an MVP is decided, my personal nomination is BROLY, but there was pretty good play all around (and of course, pretty bad play )


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

I am happy with my instictions were correct most of the time,
just need to learn never trust dirty  men :33


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Do I get a title WAD?


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

My team should've lynched broly and killed Sajin at night. OP would've been supreme game winner then.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I can't believe Sajin was actually able to town himself with that ridiculous role.


----------



## Mei Lin (Mar 8, 2011)

oh and WAD Great game, cheers .
going to sleep


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Do I get a title WAD?



If I could get permission for a third title besides winners+MVP, and if I could convince Homestuck to do it, I SWEAR to God Hiruzen, I will try my hardest.

Just because you as Hercule were the last man standing for town, which was canonically ironic as Hercule was the only person from DB who never died.

I'm thinking "THE CHAMP" with a headshot of Hercule in it, if I could do it.

That role was made for you dude.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I would like to thank sajin for the win. Without him saying his intentions for the night phase I wouldn't have been able to kill vegito like I did.
> 
> Good game!



Don't tell me you wouldn't figure it out even if I didn't say this aloud 

And my role was OP but not as OP as you might think. Every mafia wanted me dead and was ready to cooperate to do so, the town didn't want me to be the sole winner either and my roleblocks didn't work on those who were protected.

I actually targeted Kizaru night one, pretty ironic he got to kill me in the end.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> If I could get permission for a third title besides winners+MVP, and if I could convince Homestuck to do it, I SWEAR to God Hiruzen, I will try my hardest.
> 
> Just because you as Hercule were the last man standing for town, which was canonically ironic as Hercule was the only person from DB who never died.
> 
> ...



Aw thank you WAD. I really appreciate it. Thank you very much. I really really appreaciate it.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Don't tell me you wouldn't figure it out even if I didn't say this aloud
> 
> And my role was OP but not as OP as you might think. Every mafia wanted me dead and was ready to cooperate to do so, the town didn't want me to be the sole winner either and my roleblocks didn't work on those who were protected.
> 
> I actually targeted Kizaru night one, pretty ironic he got to kill me in the end.



You could have always gone after someone else first. I personally didn't mind you. We investigated you day 1 and thought you were Aizen for a while. After that we just let you be.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

I actually want HS to get a title also. It fits him so perfectly and it would piss off the other townies that hate him as well (A good lesson for towning away your clear victory).

You have my back HS


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Sphyer. The reason I want a user title so bad is because I never make it past the first day phase. I never even get a chance to try for a user title.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Screw the sobby story reasons

The rage is what I care about


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

I know. That's why I would love to see him with it too.

Hiruzen Sarutobi as Hercule - Award for lasting the longest in the DBZ vs. HST game and adhering to DB manga canon with being the only one not to die. TITLE = THE CHAMP(with Hercule's face in the letters)

If people agree with BROLY being MVP (if not, feel free to make your nominations), I'm going to give him MAXIMUM TIER. It's perfect.

As for Team One Piece, you guys go ahead and decide what you want.

I of course have to make sure Serp and Homestuck will allow/make it. But I think we'll be okay


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl


Alright then. I will make sure to rage people with it[mention that to Homestuck. He loves it when I rage people]


----------



## Amrun (Mar 8, 2011)

Ly shit I just realized Sajin did it AGAIN!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You could have always gone after someone else first. I personally didn't mind you. We investigated you day 1 and thought you were Aizen for a while. After that we just let you be.



Nah, you guys would lose if I did that and so would I. Two daykills would be enough to finish off at least one mafia and the second one would soon follow with a lynch.

The odds of two mafias targeting different people + Skitzo kill working weren't that high, this is a decision I don't blame myself for.

Btw Broly for MVP sounds good to me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

I didn't follow the thread after I died.

TL;DR?


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder how Mio figured out who I was though.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Ly shit I just realized Sajin did it AGAIN!



It has now become a tradition for me to town in WAD's games. 

He has to give me a mafia role next time so that my towning would be complete.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> I wonder how Mio figured out who I was though.



After everyone basically realized I role assigned half the roles (literally!), she probably deduced you were Aizen because she knew in your game you made me Aizen


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> After everyone basically realized I role assigned half the roles (literally!), she probably deduced you were Aizen because she knew in your game you made me Aizen



Tch, how unfortunate. Tia Halibel Being Tia Halibel was priceless though.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

*Waits for Mio to come in and say "Random.Org"*


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> After everyone basically realized I role assigned half the roles (literally!), she probably deduced you were Aizen because she knew in your game you made me Aizen


lol no, I knew even before that


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> For the record, I still can't stop laughing at Broly being Kabuto.
> 
> Honestly, WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT
> 
> ...





Zabuza said:


> An other thing you will have to learn from now on.
> 
> I never lie in Mafia games. Even as a Mafioso.
> If I say I'm the fucking bullet proof it is because I am indeed the fucking bullet proof.
> ...





Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Actually it was the town who started the lynch on you Zabuza. We just followed.





Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I suggested to my team that Broly might have a good role but we kind of held it off until it was too late. We just ignored him after that.





Sphyer said:


> I did what I could to get the mafia to lose but towning override the main goal of my sacrifice .





Sphyer said:


> For the record, it took the entire town, independents and other mafia's working together too beat Bleach





Cubey said:


> Bleach was the worst Mafia this game.
> 
> Even though they owned the everliving shit out of me







Wez ★ said:


> I got killed fuck early so... a reluctant well done to the winners.



Same. I didn't pay attention after that.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Doing my suicide stunt that phase with the spirit bomb was the best course of action also. Apparently, Stinger Bell who was Goku at the time was going to add my name to the list sometime before I even made my epic list/come at me post.

I was surprised at how quick Blaze was dealt with though.


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

Mio said:


> lol no, I knew even before that



Oh? How?


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> Oh? How?


Before the game even started 

I saw the role list, saw Aizen, saw his abilites, saw his faction's abilities. I recalled your mafia game. I recalled WAD won and got MVP. I recalled him telling me that you loved the way he played Aizen.

Then I did one plus one and


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

She's lying to make herself seem more impressive Cycloid 

Just like she said she KNEW Platinum was a jester in the previous Webcomics game, which was her first mafia game ever, and she was governor. She said she saved him knowing he was going to win the game on Day 1, it was pure luck 

EDIT: MIO HOW IS THAT NOT WHAT I SAID!


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm leaning towards Broly also for not dying and being hard to catch for Kabuto despite everybody trying to kill him, although my biased side is telling my to give it to Cycloid to handling himself in his final moments in a manly way. There was also that Sphyer guy who basically made everybody shit themselves hard


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Nah, you guys would lose if I did that and so would I. Two daykills would be enough to finish off at least one mafia and the second one would soon follow with a lynch.
> 
> The odds of two mafias targeting different people + Skitzo kill working weren't that high, this is a decision I don't blame myself for.
> 
> Btw Broly for MVP sounds good to me.



Maybe. Unless town towned again.

In the write up it said Watchman was goku. Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> She's lying to make herself seem more impressive Cycloid
> 
> Just like she said she KNEW Platinum was a jester in the previous Webcomics game, which was her first mafia game ever, and she was governor. She said she saved him knowing he was going to win the game on Day 1, it was pure luck
> 
> EDIT: MIO HOW IS THAT NOT WHAT I SAID!


You jelly


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> After everyone basically realized I role assigned half the roles (literally!)



I don't usually say shit like this..but I realized it day one. I think several people did. 

I agree with Broly Mvp



Sphyer said:


> Victory lies in how much you troll.
> 
> This is the way of Kubo



Such a great post 

..but I'm 24'd atm


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I'm leaning towards Broly also for not dying and being hard to catch for Kabuto despite everybody trying to kill him, although my biased side is telling my to give it to Cycloid to handling himself in his final moments in a manly way. There was also that Sphyer guy who basically made everybody shit themselves hard



 Sphyer, if only you tried to get Goku to hit town instead of mafia, and have him go 0/5 or 1/5 instead of 4/5, I swear you would have gotten it.

Traitorous dog 

Also, didn't BROLY out Aizen in one of the day phases? I forget, all the trolling sort of blurred together


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

How come we couldn't kill kabuto exactly?

Disregard my question in my last post.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

That's how a lone wolf rolls.

I still remember the day I decided to do that also. Poor Cycloid remembers my farewell PM to him and my other nakama. They all cried tears as I walked towards my death.


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sphyer, if only you tried to get Goku to hit town instead of mafia, and have him go 0/5 or 1/5 instead of 4/5, I swear you would have gotten it.
> 
> Traitorous dog
> 
> Also, didn't BROLY out Aizen in one of the day phases? I forget, all the trolling sort of blurred together



He did. I kind of ignored him because there were more high profile targets.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't really care who MVP goes to.

Next game I'm killing broly right off the bat.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Honestly Sphyer, if you hadn't trolled your own faction, you were on the fast track to MVP.

You rigged that ingenious trap on Tao for Future Trunks.

You intuitively decided to protect Halibel instead of Aizen the night you guys tried to attack Kenshin, which caused him to deflect and would have fodderized her if you hadn't protected her.

But it was worth it for the lulz


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Ftr- Broly was one of the last I thought would be Kabuto for some reason. 

I don't even remember him posting much. I never did a post search for him either, which is unusual for me. He slid completely under my radar. 

_That_ is why he deserves MVP imho

oh and Cyc was a great Aizen. I really enjoyed Tao's day long troll fest too. 

Good times


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Don't really care who MVP goes to.
> 
> Next game I'm killing broly right off the bat.



same reason why I always kill Amrun early. If you ask my comrades they'll tell you that I made a list of all the people who are usually a thorn in my side and was gonna go down one by one.

here it is



			
				Cycloid said:
			
		

> The 10 most dangerous people not on our team[imho]. Feel free to suggest changes.
> 
> Darth Nihilus
> Amrun
> ...


----------



## Mio (Mar 8, 2011)

My whole faction was in the hit list except Broly


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy Shit!!

So does this me I win? as my Mafia team won!!


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

Mio said:


> My whole faction was in the hit list except Broly



Broly wasn't even on my radar because he was a relatively new account. I was expecting him to be some fodder dbz guy due to his name.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Either way, I never really cared about MVP titles.

I sincerely just want to have fun and troll and make people rage and look stupid.

That's why I play (plus I like my current title anyways )


In any case, protecting Tia Harribel was luck but I'm glad I thought it would be useful when people started to bring up how lulzy it would be if she was actually Harribel. 

Like Starrk, I don't want to be alone anymore so I protected my nakama and Aizen-sama as best as I could.

I tried to make Giku and Tao's sacrifices mean something. 

When my time was up, I knew what had to be done. Cycloid messaged me saying "Don't do this man! We can still win this...!". Tia and Tao just sat there bawwing his tears while Sage looked at me with his troll face and said "I'LL BE JOINING YOU SOON BRO". 

I walked towards my inevitable fate though. Actually, to be honest, I felt like I was going to die very soon anyways. I just felt like the list of suspects would shine on me (and I was actually right about that also) so that contributed to me doing that. 

So in the end, I tried to troll the mafia and while I did to a degree and made them fear the might of our power, I can finally rest in peace. This troll has quenched his thirst forever.

This is not my ART

This is Sphyer


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

No one goes under my radar. I have an eagle eye for the inactives. We should've killed him but put him after everyone else. I will only make this mistake once.

Give MVP to Broly.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

But yeah, I will never stop laughing about Broly being Kabuto 

I nominate him also


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> Either way, I never really cared about MVP titles.
> 
> I sincerely just want to have fun and troll and make people rage and look stupid.
> 
> ...



Why the Naruto mafia though? Why not OP?


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> But yeah, I will never stop laughing about Broly being Kabuto
> 
> I nominate him also



He's a lucky inactifag. That's why I always target Stringer Bell and Zabuza with actions. Now adding BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Cycloid said:
			
		

> The 10 most dangerous people not on our team[imho]. Feel free to suggest changes.
> 
> Darth Nihilus
> Amrun
> ...



Bro, I shouldn't be ** on that list. 

**


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Why the Naruto mafia though? Why not OP?



It was mostly because they were more aggressive to us than the OP mafia. At the time, we ended up attacking them and the OP mafia didn't really do anything to us. By the time that Tao attacked Mio and got auto role revealed, it was war. From then on, it was always Bleach vs Naruto. Tao got revealed so Tao used it to hurt the town and then I did my attack on them which prom ted them on making a huge sacrifice to bring blaze back to finish us off after we took out Aiyanah and had Mio suicide. Then, he was basically put into a position where HG Aizen would ruin his role and accepted his fate in the end. OP mafia was kind of a side thing for us.


The only think Bleach did to the OP faction was perm role block Bioness aka Smoker since he made it obvious as hell he was from the OP faction.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

That's true. The Naruto/Bleach war is what helped us. 

We killed mostly Naruto faction and Town.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It was mostly because they were more aggressive to us than the OP mafia. At the time, we ended up attacking them and the OP mafia didn't really do anything to us. By the time that Tao attacked Mio and got auto role revealed, it was war. From then on, it was always Bleach vs Naruto. Tao got revealed so Tao used it to hurt the town and then I did my attack on them which prom ted them on making a huge sacrifice to bring blaze back to finish us off after we took out Aiyanah and had Mio suicide. Then, he was basically put into a position where HG Aizen would ruin his role and accepted his fate in the end. OP mafia was kind of a side thing for us.
> 
> 
> The only think Bleach did to the OP faction was perm role block Bioness aka Smoker since he made it obvious as hell he was from the OP faction.



That's why I couldn't do anything!!

Anyway how was anything I did obvious, it was totally a bandwagon fight against me, I said nothing to oppose the town nor to support the mafia.

I only started to use the  emoticon when fear and a  few others made it clear he was going to try and get me killed


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Wasn't sure what Bioness was doing but it took it away from me and Chiba. The thing I found most strange is not a single one of our investigations ended up successful.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

When did you perm block Bioness?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

It's because I was perma roleblocked, and actually that did go through my mind that I needed to make sure you quys weren't killed, but not sure if it prompted me to  

They must of roleblocked me right before the spirit bomb went off


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

EDIT: Almost only town, apparently. We went after-

Sasuke
Piccolo
Buu
Future Trunks
Vegeta
Nagato
Madara
Supreme Kai
Videl
Vegito
Kenshin


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Only way then. No wonder. It was fairly obvious that you were dropping clues you were mafia. Anyone who's played long enough could tell.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

I felt I was being facetious


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> That's why I couldn't do anything!!
> 
> Anyway how was anything I did obvious, it was totally a bandwagon fight against me, I said nothing to oppose the town nor to support the mafia.
> 
> I only started to use the  emoticon when fear and a  few others made it clear he was going to try and get me killed



Because in general, most of your responses hyped up the OP stuff (and it looked like over dramatic fake acting) so it generally came off as obvious.

Actually though, it was a toss up on who we were going to use the perm role block on. It was either you or St.Lucifer but we thought you were more obvious and stuck with you.


----------



## Friday (Mar 8, 2011)

Grats team!!


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Bro, I shouldn't be ** on that list.
> 
> **







Sajin said:


> Me either.



Is that so?


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I felt I was being facetious


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

No one went after Hercule?


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

What are you Temari now?

edit: Everyone knew you were fucking Hercule, the role was quite befitting


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

You weren't a threat. No oppurtunity either. We couldn't waste a kill.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I love being Generic Townies. I get to troll with them and no one bothers to waste a lynch/kill on me!


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Anyone know when MSAL game will be up? I've been waiting forever.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I love being Generic Townies. I get to troll with them and no one bothers to waste a lynch/kill on me!



If you make it pass first day!


----------



## Sajin (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Anyone know when MSAL game will be up? I've been waiting forever.



Code Geass? It's already ongoing.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Now my post will probably drop to about 1690 after this thread. They always cut my post by a lot.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> If you make it pass first day!



They tend not to lynch me when I reveal town[I never lie about my role]. Unless the entire game if filled with my haters or idiots.


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Code Geass? It's already ongoing.



I signed up for that bitch and got no memo!!!!

I'm thinking about negging. I didn't even get my role!


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, how many of you will join my Disease Mafia Game?


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 8, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> same reason why I always kill Amrun early. If you ask my comrades they'll tell you that I made a list of all the people who are usually a thorn in my side and was gonna go down one by one.
> 
> here it is


lol holy shit 
cyc for day one lynching from here on


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I signed up for that bitch and got no memo!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking about negging. I didn't even get my role!



Probably got confused with the other JTG, just saying


----------



## Chibason (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I signed up for that bitch and got no memo!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking about negging. I didn't even get my role!



Bro! There's another impostor J-man playing that game. 

It fucked my brain, dude. :amazed

Edit: That's actually Amrun's Breaking Bad game. He's a reserve.

..but still, he probably got your PM's...


----------



## Bioness (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many of you will join my Disease Mafia Game?



wrong thread . But I may depending on what it looks like


----------



## Savage (Mar 8, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Probably got confused with the other JTG, just saying


I checked the thread and you're correct. I mean, our sets are completely different, his t in the is capitolized, join date and post count are different, and the space between Jiraiya and Gallant.


Chibason said:


> Bro! There's another impostor J-man playing that game.
> 
> It fucked my brain, dude. :amazed



He has my role then. He doesn't know what to do or how he got there. Time to claim my role.


----------



## Juri (Mar 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol holy shit
> cyc for day one lynching from here on



Oh crap.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 9, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> It was mostly because they were more aggressive to us than the OP mafia. At the time, we ended up attacking them and the OP mafia didn't really do anything to us. By the time that Tao attacked Mio and got auto role revealed, it was war. From then on, it was always Bleach vs Naruto. Tao got revealed so Tao used it to hurt the town and then I did my attack on them which prom ted them on making a huge sacrifice to bring blaze back to finish us off after we took out Aiyanah and had Mio suicide. Then, he was basically put into a position where HG Aizen would ruin his role and accepted his fate in the end. OP mafia was kind of a side thing for us.
> 
> 
> The only think Bleach did to the OP faction was perm role block Bioness aka Smoker since he made it obvious as hell he was from the OP faction.



We also took out Akainu for awhile. 

My trolling (combined with nakama) Sphyer was brilliant. I tried to imagine  your brick shitting faces when you saw it.



EnterTheTao said:


> _*Perfect!*_
> 
> WAD has just informed me via PM that you can't change your day abilities right now. Very perfect. I just want the town to know one thing, straight from my nakama, Stark.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaos (Mar 9, 2011)

Go team.

It's a sad thing I was taken out so early, but we still won.

This once again shows the superiority of OP over the others of the HST 

WE WON.

I knew it from the first dayphase on. :3


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 9, 2011)

OP had the best team. We dominated the game from phase 2  
Also, we actually knew we were going to win from very early in the game.  

Thanks for the game WAD. This game was awesome.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Mar 9, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> same reason why I always kill Amrun early. If you ask my comrades they'll tell you that I made a list of all the people who are usually a thorn in my side and was gonna go down one by one.
> 
> here it is



I'm one of the most dangerous you say, but only see fit to roleblock me?

 I'm hurt, Cycloid.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> same reason why I always kill Amrun early. If you ask my comrades they'll tell you that I made a list of all the people who are usually a thorn in my side and was gonna go down one by one.
> 
> here it is




Everyone always kills me early now.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Everyone always kills me early now.



Thats the price of being famous


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

I am not famous.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

That's right, you're INFAMOUS. Is different


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh and, sorry winners 

Serp has only agreed to give out a custom title to the MVP of this game, which is BROLY.

Sorry for everyone else, I shall attempt to hand out reps provided I'm not perpetually 24'd


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Mar 9, 2011)

sick bro thx everyone


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh and, sorry winners
> 
> Serp has only agreed to give out a custom title to the MVP of this game, which is BROLY.
> 
> Sorry for everyone else, I shall attempt to hand out reps provided I'm not perpetually 24'd



Damn There was only 3 winners...

still cool though, I have one coming from Tao's game. 

@BROLY-gg bro


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't actually want mine from Tao's game anymore.  It's been too long.  I wanted it before because I was winning as godfather, but Untouchable title will sound cooler.


And HS, I want in on the disease mafia.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Amrun. Also, what?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

Also what what?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2011)

No prize for winners and me?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Afraid not. I shall hand out reps accordingly soon.

I'll also thinking of starting an "awards" process to games, if there's MVP, there's other titles people could receive in the game.

LVD - Least Valuable Derp
Biggest Troll - Self-explanatory
Public Enemy No.1 - Targeted by the most actions
Last Man Standing - Longest living townie.

etc.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

I like that idea.

If you and I do it in our games, then it will probably catch on.

We're trendsetters like that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay. I know not many people are gonna keep checking this thread, but I'll start a basic format for now, then I'll explain it in the FC to promote more end-game activity.

These are the current awards, vote as you will

Most Valuable Player: BROLY

Last Man Standing: Hiruzen Sarutobi (auto wins for obvious reasons)

Public Enemy No.1 : In this game, I believe it was Sajin. I lost my action list unfortunately 

Most Active: (How do people get the post count for the thread?)

Least Active: ^

Least Valuable Derp: Players decide.


Right now it seems only the MVP and LVD will be decided in every game, but I'm sure we can come up with more criteria, eh?


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know how they do that activity thing either.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Mar 9, 2011)

^ You click on the post numbers.

If you can only give 1 person the award, I rather give it to the MVP.


----------



## Wez ★ (Mar 9, 2011)

Most active will encourage spamtastic spam.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Nah. I don't think that's how it works, Wez. But if that's a drawback to gaining more activity in mafia games, that's fine. Mods can always be encouraged to be strict and silence spammers.

And these are just superlative awards, with no actual compensation. The only ones who will receive special rewards should always be the MVP. I think.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 9, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I don't actually want mine from Tao's game anymore.  It's been too long.  I wanted it before because I was winning as godfather, but Untouchable title will sound cooler.



Oh, will the Untouchable titles be done before the ones for Tao's game?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2011)

Give it to last man standing.


----------



## Amrun (Mar 9, 2011)

Idk, honestly.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Mar 9, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Oh, will the Untouchable titles be done before the ones for Tao's game?



I have yet to receive anything. I'll check again today or tomorrow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Actually, here's a list of actions I have up til Phase 4, which is when everything went haywire with my computer and my life.



> DAY ONE ACTIONS:
> 
> Darth Nihilus[TIEN] - INVESTIGATE FGT[GIN]
> Kakashi Hatake[KIZARU] - KILL Blaze[SASUKE] (FAILED)
> ...


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I have yet to receive anything. I'll check again today or tomorrow.



Ok, Homes did the King of Kings for the MVP already so maybe ours is next


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> The one who is raping the game most is Kenshin, actually.
> 
> Only two people in the game can currently deal with him: Gohan with Super Kamehameha and Kizaru's skitzo 50-50 special attack. If both of these two die, mafia will have no chance of winning as Kenshin will be ensured to survive the rest of the game.
> 
> (Although he could also be sealed by Roshi's Mafuba, though it would be counter-productive to town)



Felt the need to quote this for lulz


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh lulz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Who would have thought that mafia would have outnumbered town's votes and resurrected a special killer?

Pretty epic finish, if you ask me.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Who would have thought that mafia would have outnumbered town's votes and resurrected a special killer?
> 
> Pretty epic finish, if you ask me.



That's what I was thinking. On the last few phases I tried to calculate any and all ways we had at winning. Then our members kept getting killed off. On the day before the last I almost gave up.....

Then I remembered my Nindo  and decided to keep going. I was sure Town and/or Kenshin would win. But we played our cards right and got lucky and won it


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

All that it matters is that a Naruto Mafia member is getting MVP and the only prize


----------



## aiyanah (Mar 10, 2011)

naruto mafia ftw


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2011)

Mio said:


> All that it matters is that a Naruto Mafia member is getting MVP and the only prize



Nah, the prize is nothing more than a trinket..

Winning is what truly matters, my friend. 

Dem Marines


----------



## MSAL (Mar 10, 2011)

Naruto mafia will always rule


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 10, 2011)

Naruto mafia members get MVP title

OP mafia wins game

Bleach mafia trolls hard

Looks like we all got something in the end.

Well except for the town anyways


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, I never gave props to Fear[Vegeta].

He's definitely the one who got spammed by the most actions, I thought he was done for. But he reversed being mindfucked, frozen, attacked and went on the offensive to FORM VEGITO!!!!

And would have won had not Sajin trolled him to try and ensure victory


----------



## Mio (Mar 10, 2011)

Guy got lynched a bunch of townies


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 10, 2011)

That's true. He almost lynched Goku, when he had just fused with him too. It was funny


----------



## Fear (Mar 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Oh, I never gave props to Fear[Vegeta].
> 
> He's definitely the one who got spammed by the most actions, I thought he was done for. But he reversed being mindfucked, frozen, attacked and went on the offensive to FORM VEGITO!!!!
> 
> And would have won had not Sajin trolled him to try and ensure victory



Fucking tell me about it. I was goddamn eager to rape some ass, but ended up getting being the one taking it in the ass.

I kind of urged Sajin to win though. 

Which reminds me, I didn't even rep you for the game yo. Thanks.


----------



## Sajin (Mar 11, 2011)

So every faction targeted me night one? 

Sphyer, I hate you.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 12, 2011)

Sajin said:


> So every faction targeted me night one?
> 
> Sphyer, I hate you.



It seems like you're high up on everyone else's 'dangerous' list


----------

